# Eure schmerzhaftesten Erlebnisse



## Guibärchen (20. März 2008)

Also, hab heut an par unangenehme dinge gedacht die mir in meinem Leben pasiert sind ^_^ und mich interessiert einfach was den Leuten schon alles widerfahren is ^_^ 

wenn ihr wollt und wirklcih was schreibt dan gebt bitte zur besseren vorstellung einen Schmerzwert an von 1-10

ich fang mal an und denke es wird schwer zu topen sein!

3/10: 3 Tage mit geprellter Rippe gearbeitet und dabei nur unter schmerzen atmen konnte...

6/10: während meiner Grundschul Zeit verstecken gespielt, dabei über eine Häcke gesprungen... nicht rüber geschafft und ein Ast in den Großen zeh gebohrt bekommen... 2x Geeitert, 2x aufgeschnitten dabei beim zweiten mal nen 1cm langes Holzstück rausgeholt... 

11/10: Als Kleinkind litt ich unter Asthma, verhängnisvoller weise musten mir die Mandeln entfernt werden und wegen der erstickungsgefahr aufgrund einer Anestesie wurden die dinger ohne Narkose rausgeschnitten...!
is bis heute das einzige erlebnis aus der zeit an das ich mich erinern kann :X


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

oO das klingt schon wirklich hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nunja bei mir:

Mutter: hohlst du mal eben bitte die Katze herunter?   

ich: ja klar, treppe hoch geh, offene dachbodentür seh, rein geh und umguck. *Katze kommt angesprungen und kratz* Autsch kompleter linker arm zerkratzt und ene schnittwunde* katze heruntergetragen* da ist sie.

Mutter: Danke, oh du blutest..

Ich: ich weiß, ins badezimmer geh und blut abwasch.

Ne Stunde später bin ich fast zusammengebrochen weil der arm schmerzte und das beim Training  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10

Sosnt noch eingewachsener Zehnnagel 8/10

und Zahnziehen ohne Narkose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## K0l0ss (20. März 2008)

Hm...

8/10 Ohnmacht auf dem Spielfeld. Ich war weg. Ich weiß nicht wie lange. Aber das war echt hart. Das war aber schnell vorbei. Ich kam am Spieldfeldrand wieder zu mir.

10/10 Das war einfach nur hart. Das will ich nie wieder durch machen. Ich hab die Weisheitszähne gezogen bekommen. Niemand war zu hause, als ich nach hause kam. 
Beim ersten Weisheitszahn, der mir gezogen wurde ging alles gut. Auch beim zweiten nahm ich die Watte nach 2 Stunden wieder raus. Aber dann floß ein, nicht übertrieben, finger-dicker Strahl Blut aus meinem Mund. Ich hab einfach nur Panik bekommen. ICh wurd ganz weiß im Gesicht. Kaltschweiß. Halt Blutmangel. Also rief ich meine Mutter in aller Panik an. Als ich sie dann am Telefon hatte bin ich wegen dem Blutverlust ohnmächtig geworden. Da kam ich dann im Krankenhaus zu mir.


5/10. Diverse Platzwunden. Egal ob Schläfe. Kopf. Knie. Ellbogen. Ich bin Stammpatient im Krankenhaus.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. März 2008)

2x 6/10: 2 Eingewachsene Zehnnägel^^

9/10 Volle Kanne gegen nen Schrank gelaufen weil ich auf dem linken Auge alles doppelt gesehn hab weil es durch ne Spritze leicht betäupt war (Kieferchirurg hat nen Nerv bei Betäuben erwischt :>)

10/10 z.Z extreme Rückenschmerzen da ich ne verkrümmte Wirbelsäule hab xD


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

tritt zwischen die beine. fand ich seehr schlimm


----------



## Jácks (21. März 2008)

6/10 Gestollpert und die Treppe runter gepurzelt

8/10 Mit dem Fahrrad in ne Stachelhecke,wo Brenneseln rumm wachsen,gefahren

7/10 Bei ner prügelei mit nem Kopf gegen die Tischtennisplatte gehauen worden

10/10 Blutgrätsche beim Fußball bekommen,ganze Bein war auf


----------



## Dogar (21. März 2008)

Schmerzhaftes Erlebnis nummer 1:

Mein Bruder will ein Baumhaus haben. Ich soll es Bauen.
alles soweit fertig. Nun hat er die Idee das er auch so nen Seil haben will
mit dem er sich ganz cool abseilen kann. Das soll so schräg zum Boden gehn.
Ok aber da es spät ist will ich es erst am nächsten Morgen machen.
Nachts regnet es. am nächsten Morgen kleter ich auf den Baum und mache das Seil fest.
Rutsche aus und bekomme noch das Seil zu fassen und rutsche mit beiden Händen am Seil runter. 
die reibungsphysik tat in diesem Fall ihre pflicht. Meinen Händen gefiel dies nicht.

Schmerzhaftes Erlebnis nummer 2:

Wir hatten mal eine Schaukel. Und es war toll auch mal im Stehen zu schaukeln.
Dummerweise sollte man aufpassen wie man schaukelt. kann sein das man abrutscht.
Kann sein das die Schaukel noch zwischen den beinen ist wenn man runterfällt.
Kann auch sein das diese Schaukel einem auffängt. 
Kann auch sein das man dann sehr sehr hoch singen kann ...

Schmerzhaftes Erlebnis nummer 3:

Es musste mal ein Stall ausgemistet werden. Da der Komposthaufen hinter einem kleinen
bach war hab ich mir ein Holzbrett besorgt worüber ich mit der Schubkarre fahren konnte.
Das sich in diesem Brett ein Nagel befand (so nen Baunagel mit 10 cm länge) habe ich dann erfahren 
wie ich festen schrittes auf ihn drauftrat. Dank Gummistiefel und Holzbrett fanden nur noch ganze 3 cm in meinen Fuß. es hätten meiner meinung 3 cm weniger sein können

Schmerzhaftes Erlebnis nummer 4:

Mein Bruder ein paar Freunde und ich spielten im Wald. Das spiel : jeder schnappt sich nen Stock benutzt dieses als Schwert und alle imma feste druff. dann Schrie einer alle aud Dogar!!! und alle griffen mich an. Fechtunterricht sei dank konnte ich die meisten angriffe abwehren. jedoch war der Stock den ich hatte nicht mehr der jüngste er zerbrach. also rannte ich weg. Ein ersatz musste her. Und eben dieser fand sich just zu meinen Füssen in form eines umgestürzten Baumes (10 cm durchmesser und ca 2 M lang) Ich heb diesen mit einem Markerschütternden Brüllen auf und wende mich den anderen zu. Diese bleiben auch geschockt stehen. Sehen mich an dann den Baum und grinsen. Warum wusste ich nicht. Erst als die obere Hälfte auf meinem Kopf landete und ich wieder aufwachte wurde mir klar: Finger weg von morschen Bäumen ...


----------



## Xhapan (21. März 2008)

6/10 War mitten in der Papa (Tschechischen Grenze) und wollte meinen !!Stadt!!Freund mal zeigen wie man richtig hackt. Tja Holz hingestellt, Holz umgefallen, ich nicht dumm willst wieder aufstellen in genau dem Moment haut er zu. Naja Finger ab und ne Erfahrung reicher ^^. Das schlimmste war dann nur das ich im Krankenhaus knappe 2 h warten musste bis ich dran genommen wurde, weil da grad irgendein Notfall war^^ Schock vorbei und nen Arsch voll schmerzen ^^
Lustigster Spruch vom Arzt: Warum muss immer ich die abgehackten Finger nähen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5/10 Kleinen Schwester fangen gespielt und (=mein Oma hatte ne Schwingtür mit nem Glasfenster) ich nicht blöd lauf von ihr davon und will die Tür aufschuppsen. Abgerutsch und mit der Hand durchs Fenster geschlagen.
Ab ins Auto zum Landarzt ( Omas wohnen immer am Arsch der Welt ^^) und dann wurde ich genäht. Tja Arzt fast fertig sieht wie er genäht hat und fängt an Tja heute ist wohl nicht mein Tag und trennt alles nochmal auf und fängt von neuem an (hat für ihn wohl unsauber ausgesehen) Meine Tante kippte dann bei der Meldung auch um und lag den Rest des nähens neben mir *hehe*

6/10 Jaja ihr wisst was kommt Kleine Schwester ^^ war eislaufen mit ihr, haben fangen gespielt, ich fiel um und sie fuhr mir mit dem Schlittschuh über den kleinen Finger, fast weg, wieder nähen) 

2/10 Hab mir ne Milchschnitte in der Schulkantine gekauft bin Rauf in die Klasse (4 Stock) und wollte sie genüsslich essen, da ist ein Freund von mir auf die Idee gekommen sie mir zu klauen und selber zu essen, ich nicht blöd fang an zu rennen, er mir fleißig hinter her und so gings 4 stockwerke runter, tja bis zu den letzen 3 stufen, die hab ich mit einmal genommen und landete auf meinen fuss ^^ auf der seite, nicht mehr weiter gespürt bis ich dann daheim war und er so angeschwollen war das ich ihn fast nicht mehr aus dem schuh bekommen hatte. Wieder Krankenhaus und dann +8/10 auf der Schmerzskala wurde mir ein Gewicht auf den Fuß gehangen damit sich die Sehe entspannt ^^ Das tat höllisch weh und wie sich danach rausstelle was völlig fürn arsch weil sie eh schon ab war, soviel zum Thema entspannen ^^

....

war nicht gerade ein geschicktes kind ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg xhapan


----------



## Minastirit (21. März 2008)

An das schlimmste was ich mich erinnern kann war hmm

So ein kleiner tisch mit nem gaskocher drauf und wasser (jap .. ) doofe katze vom kolege kommt dran. Wasser fliegt runter und bäm auf meinen fuss .. nunjo. Das ging noch so irgendwie hab ich keinen grossen schmerz gespört. Dann 1tag später als meine mutter mir verband ect abnehmen wollte bin ich umgeknickt für 5min.. 7/10

Ahja im turnen haben wir so ein spiel gespielt in dem man den ball durch nen aufgestellten schwedenkasten werfen muss
für die was nicht wissen was so ein teil ist hmm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ganz links
Nunja das teil aus holz muss natürlich umfallen und genau auf meinen kopf .. hat geblutet wie sau aber ich war nur sauer auf den typ (meine erste reaktion war das ich ihm eins in die fresse gehauen hab .. ) nunja danach hab ich bemerkt das mein ganzes t-shirt (vorher weiss) nachher ROT war ..
auf dem weg fast 3mal umgenickt wegen blutproblem und musste genäht werden
9/10

mehr fällt mir grad ned ein


----------



## Minati (21. März 2008)

Scheiße Jungs, das hört sich echt mies an, was ihr da so durchstehen musstet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10 war noch ein klein wenig jünger und meine Cousine war zu Besuch. Barfuss zu Hause rumgelaufen bis Muddern schrie: "Schaff ma den Müll wesch" Ich mit der Mülltüte zur Tür, mach die Tür auf und vergesse, dass da mein Fuß noch davor steht. Der Nagel vom großen Zeh war ab.

8/10 zu Hause anner Brotmaschine. Bort geschnitten, nebenbei noch unterhalten, bis dann irgendwann der 3/4 Daumen im Messer war.

5/10 damals im Kindergarten. Lag mit nem Typen auf dem nassen Sandboden und haben uns Steine über den Kopf geworfen (zwischen uns einige Meter entfernung) Es kommt, was kommen muss und der Typ schmeißt mir nen faustgroßen Stein an Kopf. Aufgewacht bin ich dann, als mich die Kindergärtnerinnen zur Klinik getragen haben.


----------



## Kindgenius (21. März 2008)

2/10  Schläge von Mama, weil ich ein teure Vase umgedappt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10  Wir haben hinter unserem Haus so ne Stange wo man sich dranhägen kann. Da war ich noch 11, als ich da rumkletterte. Dann kam ein Kumpel zu mir und hat mich die ganze Zeit nach vorne geschubst-->ich bin da mit meinen blossen händen rumgeschaukelt. Und es kam wie es kommen muss: Ich bin auf meine Hand runtergefallen, d.h. ganze Körpergewicht auf mein Handgelenk! Danach bin ich sofort aufgestanden und hab den Typ umgelegt (mit einer Hand und diverse Kick-techniken, hab damals Thaiboxen ausgeübt xD), als ich dann zusammenbrach und dann im Krankenhaus mit nem Gips am Arm aufwachte.

20/10 Mit 5 Jahren bin ich in der 2 Etage die Treppe runtergefetzt auf den Mund. Seitdem hab ich ein krumme Zahn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2008)

Das schlimmste was mir passiert ist, wurde abgestochen...
Ich war auf der Strasse es war dunkel 2 jungendlich 16 oder sow meinten die koennten mich beleidigen, ich beleidige die zurueck und der eine nimmt n messer und rammt mir das 4 mal in den bauch, ist vor 2 jahren passiert, hab noch kleine Narben davon am bauch, falls man mir nicht glaub, mach Fotos von denen und pack die dann ins Forum rein...
Gruss Oro/Josh


----------



## Avyn (21. März 2008)

4/10 bin als kind von ner Schaukel gefallen und hab mir den Arm angebrochen

5/10 im Sportunterricht bin ich unglücklich auf den Arm gefallen und hab ihn mir diesmal richtig gebrochen. Der hatte dann ne 10° Abwinklung.

Als ich 6 war wurd mir ein Messer ins linke Auge gerammt. Ich kann nicht wirklich beurteilen wie schmerzhaft das war, weil ich unter Schock stand und auf dem Weg ins Krankenhaus bewusstlos wurde.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (21. März 2008)

Als mein Blinddarm fast durchgebrochen ist. Das tat höllisch weh und besonder sie Tage nach der OP.

Als ich als kleines Kind in einen Glastisch gefallen bin. Dabei kann ich mich nicht mehr an die schmerzen erinnern, aber man kann sich vorstellen, dass es weh tat.

Dann vor kurzem noch als ich mit meinem Motorrad in meinem Freund gefahren bin.


----------



## umbraadeus (22. März 2008)

aua aua aua...

ich muste mal in den spiegel schaun..


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

umbraadeus schrieb:


> aua aua aua...
> 
> ich muste mal in den spiegel schaun..


das is hart
mein aufrichtiges beileid


----------



## umbraadeus (22. März 2008)

danke,doch eine schönheitsoperation wäre besser als beileid..


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

sry aber für sowas werd ich mein geld nich ausm fenster werfen


----------



## Thip (22. März 2008)

Ich hatte bis jetzt einige schmerzhafte Erlebnisse 

unteranderem 3 Handgelenkbrüche:                                                                                                                                                                                                                             -1. beim Snowboarden; linkes Handgelenk
-2. auch beim Snowboarden; rechtes Handgelenk
-3. beim Skateboarden; rechtes Handgelenk

der Vorteil war nach dem 2. mal war einfach alles nur noch Routine^^


----------



## Guibärchen (22. März 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Dann vor kurzem noch als ich mit meinem Motorrad in meinem Freund gefahren bin.


hats deinem freund nicht mehr weh getan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (22. März 2008)

> hats deinem freund nicht mehr weh getan? biggrin.gif



Eher seinem Roller *g*, der ist von der Verkleidung her total schrott, aber mein Freund  hatte nur so eine Schramme am Arsch und bei mir waren die auf meine ganzen Gelenke verteilt und mein Motorrad ist auf mir gelandet und ich bin auch total auf die fresse geflogen^^


----------



## Independent (22. März 2008)

100/10 
Schlimmste Erfahrung: Mit 21 nochmal ne Spange reingedrückt kriegen... Hab leider erbbedingt n Wachstumsschub im Unterkiefer gehabt. Musste künstlich gebrochen und nach hinten gesetzt werden. 
Folgen:
-Gesicht wieder schön(oder so^^?!)
-2 Monate nur Brei
-8 Kilo Gewichtsabnahme (bei 1,93 und 78kg)
-doppelt so großes Gesicht
-Kinn immernoch taub
-Unterlippe Gefühlsschwankungen

In 2 Monaten bin ich die Scheiss Spange wieder los. War froh das ich als Kind keine tragen musste (aber es rächt sich ja alles^^)


----------



## Jácks (22. März 2008)

Jetzt weiß ich,warum ihr alle nur noch am PC sitzt xD


----------



## RubenPlinius (22. März 2008)

mit 14 jahren mit extremer mittelohrentzündung theaterspielen - dabei konnte ich nichts mehr hören
bei damaliger empfindung 8/10

ich bin wetterfühlig, daher hab ich selten aber doch extreme kopfschmerzen, mittlerweile geb ich dem aber nur ne 6/10...
ich hab n relativ schmerzfreies leben, gottseidank

bei dem was ich bei manchen hier so les hoff ich echt, dass euch so arges ned nochmal widerfährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2008)

Operation am rechten Fuss, zum Glück unter Vollnakose.^^

Naja, nach etwa 4 Tagen Bettruhe in denen ich nicht aufstehen durfte und durch einen Schlauch das Blut abgepummt wurde, ging es dann daran, den Fuss der Schwerkraft zu überlassen.

Tjoar....nachdem so im Tempo von 1000 Km/h das Blut in den Fuss zurück lief und ich dachte, dass dieser explodiert musste ich erstmal würgen. Höllische Schmerzen waren das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (24. März 2008)

- Hab mir mal beim Trampollin springen auf die haut unter der Unterlippe gebissen, musste genäht werden ist jetzt immernoch ne kleine Narbe.

- Beim Fußballturnier gewartet das ich n Pass bekomm, nur auf meinen Mitspieler geachtet, immer weiter gelaufen und dann *BAM* voll gegen Pfosten. Üble Platzwunde sofort Bewusstlos und im Krankenhaus aufgewacht.

- Als ich 9 war vor den Ferien in irgent nen Holssplitter getreten, habs erst paar Wochen nacher gemerkt und das teil war eingewacksten, wurde dann mim  Skallpell (aua) aufgeschnitten ..


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. März 2008)

> wurde dann mim Skallpell (aua) aufgeschnitten ..


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  autsch ^^

naja aber wie sonst? mit ner kettensäge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Hm, schmerrzliche Erlebnisse...

Ich hab' fast dauernd wegen krummer Wirbelsäule Rückenschmerzen...

Sportunterricht, Geräteturnen, über Längskasten springen: Komme ganz normal auf usw. aber dann auf einmal tat mein kleiner Finger weh... gebrochen.

Das 2. schmerzhafteste war, als ich von nem Auto angefahren worden bin, zum Glück nur 'ne Hüftprellung, aber so Asphalt ist doch ganz schön hart... 

Und das scherzlichste von allen: Letztens bin ich 'nem Mobbingopfer beigesprungen... Resultat: 5 Wandschrank-Kerle verprügeln mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Resultat: 5 Wandschrank-Kerle verprügeln mich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was sindn das für arschlöcher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (25. März 2008)

bin als kleines Kind von nem Felsen runtergefallen dirket auf nen Stein naja wenn der stein n bischen grösser gewesen wäre Säse ich jetz im Rollstuhl^^
Naja aber ich finde körperlicher Schmerz ist erträglich da er doch sehr vergägnlich ist


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' fast dauernd wegen krummer Wirbelsäule Rückenschmerzen...


Das Problem hab ich auch.

Ansonsten einmal auf nem Konzert hat mir jmd beim crowd surfing den Fuß auf den Schädel gedonnert...
Resultat: Schwere Gehirnerschütterung und 2 Monate Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Melih (25. März 2008)

was habt irh schon für schlimme sachen erlebt? o.0


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Resultat: 5 Wandschrank-Kerle verprügeln mich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WTF?!Was für feige Kerle,würd ich sofort Anzeige erstatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (25. März 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> bin als kleines Kind von nem Felsen runtergefallen dirket auf nen Stein naja wenn der stein n bischen grösser gewesen wäre Säse ich jetz im Rollstuhl^^
> Naja aber ich finde körperlicher Schmerz ist erträglich da er doch sehr vergägnlich ist



Naja nicht alle köperlichen Schmerzen sind vergänglich und dann sind sie bestimmt auch nicht mehr erträglich.


----------



## Zentoro (25. März 2008)

Hatte mal eine dicke Entzündung an der Fußsohle.

Betäubung sollte durch Spritze in dieselbe erfolgen. 3 Schwestern mussten mich festhalten.

Dann die Krönung: Arzt fängt an die Entzündung wegzuschneiden und Betäubung wirkt NULL!

Das war GRAUENHAFT!

ARGGGHHHH!


----------



## -PuRity- (25. März 2008)

07/10: Als kleines Kind, glaub so um die 9 oder 10 Jahre, aufm Bauernhof gespielt (bin ein ehemaliger Landmensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Wurde dann vom Heuballen (diese 2 Meter hohen Teile) runtergeschubst und mit dem Arm auf eine Anhängerkupplung -> Kompletter Unterarm gesplittert.

0,5-5/10: diverse Fußballverletzungen eben, sprich Prellungen, Bänderdehnung, etc.

9/10: Fahrradunfall vor knapp 5 Jahren. Wollte ne kleine "Böschung" runterfahren, ca. 1 Meter hoch. Bin dann mit dem Fuß irgendwie so blöd beim Pedal hängengeblieben das mein Rad auf der Stelle blieb und sich eben nur mit mir zusammen im 90° Winkel nach vorne/untern bewegte. Stand anscheinend so unter Schock das ich mein Lenkrad nicht loslassen konnte und knallte einfach volle Kanne mit dem Gesicht auf den Teerboden. Schädelbruch und ein Gesicht wie ein Zombie für 2 Wochen + 2 Zähne ausgeschlagen.
Heute muss ich drüber lachen, weil das bestimmt ein absolut geniales Bild war wie ich da einfach ohne irgendwie mit der Wimper zu zucken bzw. mich zu bewegen da auf die Fresse geklatscht bin ;D


----------



## Osse (25. März 2008)

chronologisch geordnet

?/10 mit 2 Jahren beim London urlaub mit meinen eltern eine kanne kochenden tee vom tisch gezogen. linker unterarm verbrüht. fotos im familien album sehen übel aus. aber ka mehr wie schmerzhaft das war. 

?/10 kindergarten gegenüber von feuerwehrwache. bei alarm immer ans fenster gerannt. einmal wohl zu schnell gerannt und durchs fenster auf die straße. glücklicherweise hats der rettungswagen direkt gesehen. prima erstversorgung. 

3/10 an karneval als Zorro verkleidet, genauso mein bester freund. jeder eine plastikpistole und `tada` eine leder peitsche gekauft. bissel gekämpft, fieser striemen auf handrücken, narbe sieht man immer noch

7/10 mit dem kopf voran von dem dach einer tiefgarage gefallen. rechter schneidezahn zertrümmert, mit den bruchstücken und blutendem mund heulend zu mami gelaufen. Da war ich 6.

10/10 mit mittelohrentzündung aufgewacht, unsagbare schmerzen, gefühl als ob ich all die nervenbahnen vom ohr bis in den kopf spüren konnte. mischung aus brennende säure und feuer. 

8/10 nach freibier party zuhause aufgewacht und unsagbare schmerzen in der rechten hand und keine ahnung warum. hand war zudem ca. doppelt so groß. Krankenhaus, röntgen, reiskorn großer splitter von gelenkkapsel des mittelfingers bis in die mitte der handfläche gehauen. bis heute keinen genauen plan wie das passiert ist.

9/10 4 Weisheitszähne entfernt worden. alle auf einmal. für davon 2 musste der kiefer aufgebrochen werden.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> bin als kleines Kind von nem Felsen runtergefallen dirket auf nen Stein naja wenn der stein n bischen grösser gewesen wäre Säse ich jetz im Rollstuhl^^
> Naja aber ich finde körperlicher Schmerz ist erträglich da er doch sehr vergägnlich ist



zum 1. : Ist mir auch mal was ähnliches passiert... Kennt wer das hockende Weib im Teutoburger Wald? Naja, bin da in der Nähe ca. 5m in die Tiefe gestürzt, gab aber nicht mehr als ein paar Schrammen, deswegen hab ich's nicht erwähnt.^^

zum 2. : Das stimmt aber nicht immer, obwohl's größtenteils stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mir fällt da noch was ein: Als Kleinkind (1 Jahr alt, konnt' grad laufen) bin ich die Kellertreppe runtergefallen, komplettt mit Kurve und allem... Einzige Verletzung war 'ne Schramme auf der Nase. Glück gehabt. *g*


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Hmm da muss ich mal überlegen:

?/10 Als kleiner Junge einen mega steilen Hügel mit meinem Velo mit Stützrädern runterrast. Tja und bdann bei vollem Speed ist es passiert es fing an zu wackeln und er Lenker hat sich gedreht und ich flog auf den Teer. Ich weiss nicht mehr wie weh es getan hat aber ich war am ganzen Körper verbunden.

?/10 In der Schule (1 oder 2 Klasse) auf den Ecken eine steinbank geknallt musste mit 3 Stiche genäht werden.

?/10 Auf ne Rodelbahn mit meinem Vater unterwegs. Hand rausgehalten und die Wand mit der Handoberfläche berührt. Die Brandflecken sieht man heute noch und das ist schon über 10 Jahre her.

5/10 sehr oft den Fuss verstaucht aber nie gebrochen

5/10 Unfall mit Roller. Weiss nicht mehr viel da ich unter leichtem Schock stand aber wieder nur den Fussverstaucht.

8/10 Einmal in der Nacht mit dem krassesten Krampf den ich je hatte erwacht. Ich hätte mir in dem Moment am liebsten das Bein abgeschnitten.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> WTF?!Was für feige Kerle,würd ich sofort Anzeige erstatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin hart im Nehmen, es tat ja nur weh, waren nur blaue Flecken usw.^^

Meine Mutter meckert bei Verletzungen usw. auch immer, dass ich nie früh genug was sage... xD


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

1.Den Selbstmord einer meiner Freundin.
2.Den schmerzenhaften Tod meiner drei besten Freunde (sind an einem unheilbaren Gehirntumor gestorben)
3.Als mein Freund verhauen wurde, das ich mich vor angst nicht gerührt habe.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Oh mein Gott, was hast du schon erlebt?!

Das ist doch sehr heftig...


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

hab noch einiges mehr erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> 1.Den Selbstmord einer meiner Freundin.
> 2.Den schmerzenhaften Tod meiner drei besten Freunde (sind an einem unheilbaren Gehirntumor gestorben)
> 3.Als mein Freund verhauen wurde, das ich mich vor angst nicht gerührt habe.


Ach du Kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> 1.Den Selbstmord einer meiner Freundin.
> 2.Den schmerzenhaften Tod meiner drei besten Freunde (sind an einem unheilbaren Gehirntumor gestorben)
> 3.Als mein Freund verhauen wurde, das ich mich vor angst nicht gerührt habe.



O.o urgh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

ouhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> 1.Den Selbstmord einer meiner Freundin.
> 2.Den schmerzenhaften Tod meiner drei besten Freunde (sind an einem unheilbaren Gehirntumor gestorben)
> 3.Als mein Freund verhauen wurde, das ich mich vor angst nicht gerührt habe.


fals das wahr ist, mein Beileid


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Herrjemineh... So schlimme Sachen hab' ich noch nicht erlebt, da sind meine Erlebnisse Kinkerlitzchen gegen.. :X


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

Ja ^^, habe ich erlebt und eine Menge scheiße mehr, aber ich lebe und bin Gesund, glaub ich jedenfalls ^^.
Man wächst mit den Aufgaben und den Erlebnissen.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Das stimmt allerdings!


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

Man muss es auch mal von der guten seite sehen, Ich habe auch sehr schöne Erfahrungen gemacht, und das hilft einen sehr


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

"Mit jedem Beinbruch wuchs ich ein Stückchen, zwar Richtung Boden, aber immerhin."


----------



## Aschingrai (25. März 2008)

Ich bekam mal aus meinem Becken Knochenmaterial entnommen (bin sowieso Stammkunde im Krankenhaus) damit dies wo anders einsetzen konnten.

Da war ich noch klein, und immer wenn ich gelacht hab tats tierisch weh. Mein Zimmerkollege hat zu diesem Zeitpukt aber Pink Panter geschaut (old school!) und das war wirklich witzig -> lachen -> schmerz -> tränen

Aber ich konnt nicht aufhören zu lachen xD


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Der rosarote Panther ist cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Ich hab' da noch ein Ereignis vergessen, zu erwähnen...Hab's ganz verdrängt, obwohl's erst 5 Jahre her ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das war wohl das schlimmste von allen.

Ich war mit en paar Freunden samt Eltern im Auto und es gab einen schlimmen Unfall. Ich war leider leider bei Bewusstsein und ich war schon relativ schwer verletzt. War eingeklemmt und die Eltern, sowie 2 der 3 Freunde hatten das nicht überlebt und ich war direkt neben den Leichen... Der dritte hatte überlebt, aber er war bewusstlos und es sah so aus, als wäre er auch tot.
Hab' damals mehrere Monate nicht mehr geredet und... egal.^^

DAS war sehr schlimm für mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Ui, das zeichnet einem fürs ganze Leben kann ich mit denken. Mein Beileid.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Naja, ich lebe noch und bin eigentlich relativ drüber hinweg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. März 2008)

Kopfball gg die Köpfe meiner Brüder. Doppelt gebrochene Nase, linkes Wangenbein Gebrochen, 1 Zahn ausgeschlagen, beim aufkommen am Boden dann das Band im Fußgelenk gerissen und meine Wirbelsäule verstaucht. (jop. alles bei einem Hüpfer)

Das war wohl die härte in meinem Leben.....


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Dazu braucht es Talent, Gabriel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daely (26. März 2008)

10/10 Unihockey spielen während dem Turn Unterricht. Ich Torwart wie immer. Spieler der Gegnerischen Mannschaft will ein Tor machen, zieht auf Schiesst und lässt gleichzeitig den Schläger los. Keine Ahnung ob extra oder nicht. Der schläger traf meine .... (auaa...) der Ball ging ins Tor. :>

?/10 Mit ca. 5 Jahren. Kolleg und ich Spielen hinterm Haus aufm Bauernhof.
Schön aufn Heuballen fangen gespielt, die Heuballen waren ca. 3m hoch, ich fänger Kolleg rennt stolpert fliegt runter. WooooW erstmal riesen schock. Ich geh schauen, der liegt nur noch da. Kein wank nix. Alles voller Blut. Ich fange an zu Weinen. Er steht auf, ich denke es ist ein Zombie und renne...schaue nicht wohin ich renne....und, es war ne wand! 5 Stiche an der Stirn...(Jetzt weiss ich auch warum solche Filme mit Zombies ab 18 sind^^)

Sonst Fuss ca. 2 Mal gebrochen 1 Handgelenk gebrochen 1 Nase gebrochen...


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Autsch! :S


----------



## Jácks (26. März 2008)

Daely schrieb:


> ?/10 Mit ca. 5 Jahren. Kolleg und ich Spielen hinterm Haus aufm Bauernhof.
> Schön aufn Heuballen fangen gespielt, die Heuballen waren ca. 3m hoch, ich fänger Kolleg rennt stolpert fliegt runter. WooooW erstmal riesen schock. Ich geh schauen, der liegt nur noch da. Kein wank nix. Alles voller Blut. Ich fange an zu Weinen. Er steht auf, ich denke es ist ein Zombie und renne...schaue nicht wohin ich renne....und, es war ne wand! 5 Stiche an der Stirn...(Jetzt weiss ich auch warum solche Filme mit Zombies ab 18 sind^^)


Das ist mal ne Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. März 2008)

Hmmmm vorm Turnunterrich angepöbelt worden, geschubst usw. 

Na ja mitten im Turnen dann ne Freundin"Du blutest da" Ich:"Wo?" Dann guck ich meinen ellbogen an und ca ne 6 cm lange Schnittwunde mit wunderbarer Sicht IN den Ellbogen und hat geblutet wie n geschlachtetes Schwein. Na ja zum Doktor und genäht :/

Mit 6 oder so Fahrradunfall: Ich flieg auf die Schnauze, Fahrad kommt nach, ZACK auf die Hand:/

Na ja und halt x mal Prügeleien mit Rechtsextremen, Hopper, Linksextremen und andere Psychos -.-"


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja und halt x mal Prügeleien mit Rechtsextremen, Hopper, Linksextremen und andere Psychos -.-"


Das kenn ich auch...


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

Wenn ich mir hier alles so durch lese merke ich das ich noch NIE was schlimmes in meinem Leben erlebt habe... oO


----------



## rEdiC (28. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir hier alles so durch lese merke ich das ich noch NIE was schlimmes in meinem Leben erlebt habe... oO



Geht mir echt genauso^^.
Hatte noch nie was gebrochen oder sonst irgendwas.


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Geht mir echt genauso^^.
> Hatte noch nie was gebrochen oder sonst irgendwas.


Ich auch nicht! ^^
Nur einmal linkes Bein an der Kante so einer komischen Metal Kiste aufgeschlitzt...es hat geblutet wie sau (habe immer noch Narbe) aber hat komischer weise nicht weh getan, da war ich so 3 Jahre alt...und das es geblutet hat fand ich damals lustig...
Das gleiche passierte mir wenig später am linken Arm und wieder ne Narbe X_X


----------



## Hordäc1 (28. März 2008)

Glaub das war als ich ungefähr 10 Jahre alt wahr...Hab mit Elten einen Spaziergang durch den Wald gemacht als mir plötzlich völlig unmotiviert ein dicker Ast mal so auf die Nase fällt...war wohl schon morsch das Teil  oder so k.A., jedenfalls tats höllisch weh und das Blut ist Kill Bill mässig in ner Fontäne nur so rausgespritzt.
Das krasse war, ich hatte so viel Glück dass die Nase aber nicht gebrochen sondern nur verstaucht war...aber seitdem ist sie immer rot, so als ob ich dauerschnupfen hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, und mein Onkel hat, als ich noch ein Kleinkind war, mich immer so an den Armen gehalten und im Kreis gewirbelt... kennt ihr vl aus Dirty Dancing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... na ja und einmal hat er mir dabei die Schulter ausgerenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber am schlimmsten war als meine Freundin mir den Laufpass gegeben hat und in der Woche darauf mit ihrem Tutor Hand in Hand aufm Campus rumläuft...mir wird immer noch übel wenn ich daran denke


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. März 2008)

Als ich im Kindergarten war war es schön. Es war Basteltag und jeder holte Scheren und Papier ich auch... Ich lief den gang entlang und wackelte irgentwie mit den Armen als ein anderes Kindergartenkind mit der Scherze schnippte. Er erschwischte meinen ringfinger...

Er hing nurnoch an einen Faden... Es hat geblutet ohne Ende... Alle Kinder waren geschockt ich auch...
Dann sind wir zum Arzt der hat das wieder heil gemacht...


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht! ^^
> Nur einmal linkes Bein an der Kante so einer komischen Metal Kiste aufgeschlitzt...es hat geblutet wie sau (habe immer noch Narbe) aber hat komischer weise nicht weh getan, da war ich so 3 Jahre alt...und das es geblutet hat fand ich damals lustig...
> Das gleiche passierte mir wenig später am linken Arm und wieder ne Narbe X_X


Du bist echt....anders o0 oder auf deutsch: OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## hexer-chroonix (29. März 2008)

also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin leidenschafdlicher aggresiv inline skater^^:


da hab ich vor 2 jahren am ersten weinachtstag geschafft mir beim Top-soul (Grind trick) das linke ellengelnek zu brechen schoen weg gerutscht und sehnriss und ne op und 6 monate kein sport hatte ne schraube und nen draht im arm lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man sich mal stösst



der 2. bin beim skaten mal gegen nen fettes rail geflogen,-.-' mitn schienbein schoene platz wunde nicht mal 1cm vom schienbein knochen entfernt! Fazit skaten ist gefährlich^^

Paar mal schon aufen kopf geknaalt -.- passt schon ich sag nur dümmer kann der mensch eh nicht werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiter unfälle werden noch folgen bestimmt!!





MFG silvo...


----------



## Asoriel (29. März 2008)

autsch...


----------



## PlutoII (5. April 2008)

?/10: Als Kleinkind vom Stuhl gekippt -> Platzwunde am Kopf

4/10: Betäubungsspritze in den Daumenknochen weil ich den Nagel zu stark abgekaut hatte und sie was entzündet hatte

10/10 Extreme Schmerzen im Rechten Arm während dem Frankreichurlaub. Hatt 2 Tage angehalten. Hatte die Nach heulend verbracht. Weiß bis heute nich warum ich die Schmerzen hatte.


----------



## glacios (5. April 2008)

Ist ja alles harmlos von euch.

Ich wurde mal gepfählt, weil man mich für einen Vampir hielt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2008)

Oh man...
da kann ich fast froh sein...
das schmerzhafteste was ich mal hatte war als wir im Sportunterricht, beim Bockspringen den Absprung nicht richtig hinkriegte und dann mit meinem Gemächt volle kanne in den Bock hineingerast bin... das war eine glatte 10...

Ein anderes mal war beim Basketball spielen, als ich zu dämlich stand und den Ball mit voller Wucht abgekriegt habe, Brille flog erstmal 10 meter weiter, natürlich vollkommen zerdeppert und ich bin erstmal ziemlich umgekippt.

Das letzte war auch im Sportunterricht...
Tischtennis war jenes Halbjahr dran, die Halle also voll mit Tischen, Ball fällt runter und ich bück mich nach links runter um ihn aufzuheben, leider genau in dem Moment wo mein Nebenmann mit dem schläger ausholte und mich voll am Kopf erwischte und ich dann auch noch gegen die Tischkante stieß und erstmal leicht weggetreten war... übrigens war dann die nächste Brille fertig ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2008)

2/10 beinbruch beim skifahren
5/10 beim fangenspielen gegen ne sitzbank mit dem kopf,zugenaht.


----------



## Silenzz (5. April 2008)

Gestern,

Ich bin mit nem Kollegen im Park, Fussball spielen etc., da seh ich meine ex, geh zu der hin begrüß die und sow. Prob war, ihr neuer Freund kam genau in dem Moment hat das gesehen und kommt zu uns (er ist Türke..-.-' und hat natürlich seinen Clan dabei) und meint sow,
Er: Hey Schatz is das der Josh?"
Ich:" Ja, ich bin ihr ex, problem?"
ja bla, er fängt an mich zu beleidigen, das ging sow ewig weiter, als er mich anfängt zu schlagen, ich schlag zurück. (Wer Tai-Chi-Chuan kennt weiß ich kann mich wehren^^, mach das seit knapp 6 monaten) naja, sein Clan greift ein und mein Kollege auch, die fangen an mich zu schlagen, soweit so gut, einer schlägt mir aber mit so einer Wucht auf die Nase, dass sie bricht. Meine Ex sagt gar nix, sie wusste sogar das ich an dem Tag in den Park gehen würde, kann mir bei der sogar vorstellen das sie das geplant hat.-.-'
Ich bin am austicken, als einer einen Teleskopschläger auspackt, und mir mit voller Wucht gegen den Arm schlägt --> Arm gebrochen --> Ich geh zu Boden.
Naja die fangen an auf mich einzutreten und der neue von meiner Ex wollte mit dem Teleskopschläger weiterauf mich einprügeln, ich lag immer noch aufm Boden.
Kollege lenkt den Schlag mit dem Unterarm ab, folge der ist auch gebrochen, naja dann ziehen die ab.
Mein Linkes Auge ist zugeschwollen, Brille fürn Arsch -.-'
Naja, ich lieg halb tot aufm Boden, pack das Handy aus und ruf meine Mum an, wusste mir in dem moment nicht zu helfen :s naja, Mum ruft Krankenwagen, fährt zum Park und ist total am Austicken.
Im Krankenhaus wurd mir dann gesagt das mein Arm gebrochen ist genauso wie der von meinem Kollegen, ich total geschockt, realiesiere eigentlich recht wenig.
Naja, Anzeige läuft und ich weiß wo der neue von meiner Ex wohnt, er aber nicht wo ich wohne und ich habe einige "GROßE" Freunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Also lasst es euch gesagt sein Jungs, lasst euch nie mit dem falschen Mädchen ein^^


----------



## Zorkal (5. April 2008)

Wenn ich sowas lesen muss bekomme ich einen Hass auf diese Gesellschaft...



Mein Beileid und gute Besserung


----------



## Silenzz (5. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lesen muss bekomme ich einen Hass auf diese Gesellschaft...
> Mein Beileid und gute Besserung



An wen is des denn gerichtet..?^^


----------



## Zorkal (5. April 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> An wen is des denn gerichtet..?^^


An dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (5. April 2008)

6/10: Als ich so 4 Jahre alt war, spielten ich und meine Kameraden Fussball, Der Ball ging dann über so eine Baustellenabsperrung, dachte mir nichts dabei und ging rüber und holte den Ball. 20 Sek später wollte ich den Schuh ausziehen da ich dachte ich hätte nen Stein im FUss, aber irgendwie konnte ich den Schuh nicht ausziehen und je fester ich zog desto mehr Schmerzen bekam ich xD. Dann sehe ich ein richtig dicher Nagel hängt in meinem FUss, ich begann zu heulen, nicht wegen dem Schmerz sondern mehr wegen, eigentlich weiss ich selber icht mehr wieso ich geheult habe. Auf jedenfall spritzte das BLut richtig schön über alle Kleider der Kinder und ich bin heulen nach Hause gerannt. Danach Krankenhaus und die übliche Tour.

8/10 Bei uns gabs so ein Hügel und da fuhren wir immer mit den Mountain-Bikes herum. Und dann kam ich zu einer Kurve die eigentlich sehr schlecht sehbaer ist mit dem Fahrrad fahrend. Da war ich ned ganz bei der Sache und bog leider falsch ab -.-. Resultat ist das ich 2 Meter nach unten geflogen und ich früher als das Fahrrad gelandet bin. Der Sturz an sich war ne 3/10, aber als das Fahrad dann 0.5 sek nachmir kam, landete der Lenker zwischen den Beinen und das Andere Rad auf den Kopf. Sehr schmerzhafte Kombination.

10/10 Ich war mit den ROllschuhen auf den Hügel unterwegs (Dieser Hügel macht mir langsam Angst). ICh ging mal bis ganz nach oben um dann sehr schnell runterzufahren. Ok ich war oben und dann beschleunigte ich. Ich war verdammt schnell, kaum bremsbar. Zum GLück waren da keine Kurven oder Starkbefahrbare Strassen. Ich fuhr etwa 50 km/h+ und auf einmal fuhr ich über so ein dummer Stein. und ich flog jetzt ohne Scheisse 10 Meter Lang. Das war ein richtig schönes Gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber jetzt könnt ihr Rechnen. Der Hügel hatte einen Winkel von etwa 30° und ich FLog 10 Meter Gerade aus. Hmmm, Ich fiehl nach ner Weile auf den Boden. wäre nicht soooo schlimm gewesen aber bei 50 KM/H schleift es mich noch kreuz und quer durch den Boden. Resultat: 12 Schürfwunden (Etwa 5 cm2 im SChnitt) und etwa 3 Wochenland schmerzhafte Nächste, da egal auf welche  Seite ich mich drehen würde überall schmerzen waren.


----------



## Silenzz (5. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> An dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da geb ich dir recht, ich auch und danke fürs beileid und für die gesundheitswünsche


----------



## Xamthys (6. April 2008)

Ich hab mal als kleines Kind (im Sommer) eine Brennnessel nicht gesehen die größer war als ich...
Meine Schwester wollte mich ärgern, stellt sich hinter die Brennnessel und ruft mich und ich Dussel renn genau darauf zu...

Bin auch schon mal auf ne Harke getreten...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hatte einen relativ komplizierten Armbruch, der erst gerichtet und ne Woche später doch operiert werden musste... 

Bin schon oft gestürzt und ohnmächtig geworden. Wegen der Ohnmacht lag ich 4 Tage im Krankenhaus...

Ansonsten bin ich eh ein Tollpatsch. Mein Körper hat sich dran gewöhnt und deshalb ist alles halb so schlimm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (6. April 2008)

Xamthys schrieb:


> Ich hab mal als kleines Kind (im Sommer) eine Brennnessel nicht gesehen die größer war als ich...
> Meine Schwester wollte mich ärgern, stellt sich hinter die Brennnessel und ruft mich und ich Dussel renn genau darauf zu...


Ehrlich gesagt ist das so ziemlich die einzige glaubhafte Geschichte hier. 
Wasn los hier? Wollt ihr einen auf Asfaloths Plauderbrettchen machen oder ernsthafte Diskussionen führen?

@Silenzz
Du bist schon echt ein schlechter Lügner! Zuerst schreibst du:





Silenzz schrieb:


> Gestern,


und dann folgendes:





Silenzz schrieb:


> auf die Nase, dass sie bricht.
> --> Arm gebrochen
> Mein Linkes Auge ist zugeschwollen, Brille fürn Arsch und ich kann nix mehr laufen..-.-'


Jetzt meine Frage an dich: Gestern im Krankenhaus mit gebrochenem Armen etc. und heute scho wieder fleißig am texten? Mit was schreibst du denn? Mit dem Stift im Mund? Und wie kannst du überhaupt richtig den Text lesen, wenn dein Auge geschwollen und die Brille zerstört ist? Und wie kannst du überhaupt einen Tag nach so einer üblen Schlägerei fit genug und psychisch in der Lage sein, so einen langen und doch sehr unlogisch und selbstbeweihräuchernden Text zu schreiben?
Genau: DU bist ein Kiddie mit einem Selbstinszenierungskomplex (wie übrigens *99%* die hier reinschreiben und ihre ach so krassen Geschichten erzählen).
Solche Typen kann ich noch weniger leiden als Flamer, weil da kriegste wenigstens eine ehrliche (wenn auch beleidigende) Antwort.

PS. Scheiße. Gerade hab ich so hart getippt, dass ich mir alle Finger gebrochen habe, die haben sich dann, weil ichs nicht bemerkt hatte, langsam in meinen Handteller geschoben, der sich wiederum langsam in den Ellenbogen vorarbeitete. Ich hatte aber soviel Adrenalin, dass ich es erst bemerkte, als ich mit meinem Gesicht die Tastatur berühren musste, um noch schreiben zu können. 9/10


----------



## Spectrales (6. April 2008)

9/10: Als ich 10 war hat mir jemand volles Rohr zwischen die Beine gehauen...und zwar genau in die Mitte von unten!
Hat höllisch weh getan und hab dann bemerkt, dass es ziemlich stark geblutet hat im Unterleib ö.Ö
4 Stiche zwischen den Weichteilen >.<

10/10: Auto -> Fuß 
Muss ich mehr sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (6. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry war aufer falschen seite

@glacios auch wenn vllt einiges hier bissel erfunden ist oder zu gedichtet ,es passiert viel im Leben...


----------



## Halari (6. April 2008)

10/10 mein Bruder hat mir nen Stock ins Auge geworfen. Schmerzhaft aber Naja. Anschließend haben uns 3 Krankenhäuser abgewimmelt mit der Begründung wir sind keine Augenklinik oder wir sind nicht auf Kinder Spezialisiert. Naja dann sind wir erstmal 30min. mit dem auto rumgefahren um eine Klinik zu suchen. Haben dann noch eine Gefunden und waren auchschon nach 2std. dran.


----------



## luXz (6. April 2008)

hab ma in der schule jemand durch nen glaskasten geschubst (er hat mich provoziert)

sie is zersprungen ein riesen lärm alle gucken her die ganze aula und fangen an zu klatschen(weiß noch net genau warum) o.O^^

dann merk ich das ich nen riesen schnitt in der hand hab und blute ziemlich 

ab ins krankenhaus da wurde festgestellt das meine mittenfingersehne zu zwei dritteln durchtrennt wurde

wurde genäht dann hatte ich 6 wochen ein gibs und dann acht wochen schmerzhafte pysio-therapie

zum glück hab ich das am anfang garnicht gespürt aber was schlimmeres is mir noch nie passiert


----------



## Silenzz (6. April 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist das so ziemlich die einzige glaubhafte Geschichte hier.
> Wasn los hier? Wollt ihr einen auf Asfaloths Plauderbrettchen machen oder ernsthafte Diskussionen führen?
> 
> @Silenzz
> ...





1.)Linker Arm, ich bin rechtshändler, ja kaum zu glauben man kann auch nur mit 1hand tippen
2.) Mir wurd die Nase gebrochen und mein Arm... les mal meinen Text aufmerksam durch dann raffst dus-.-'
3.) Ich denk nicht das du Brillenträger bist, sonst wüsstest du das man auch OHNE Brille sehen kann, mein Linkes Auge ist zugeschwollen, ja 1 Auge trotzdem kann ich noch sehen und lesen...
4.) Ich durfte nach Hause gehen.... Und wieso sollte ich nicht in der Lage sein, Texte zu schreiben bzw zu lesen...?


----------



## luXz (6. April 2008)

jojojojojojojo xD


----------



## Zidinjo (6. April 2008)

Bruder und ich haben uns gestritten und aufeinmal schlag ich ins Fenster rein und ich gucke auf mein Arm aufeinmal blute ich und es sah so aus wie ein Springbrunnen^^ Pulsarder aufgeschatzt.

Mein ganzer Polly war voller Blut Notaufnahme und 1 Woche im Krankenhaus.


----------



## derpainkiller (6. April 2008)

Minigolfspielen... voll ins Gesicht geschlagen bekommen aber so böse das gibs net ~.~


----------



## Sukie (6. April 2008)

öhm ja, was ist mir denn so schlimmes passiert hm :


8/10 : 

Bin aufn Balkon gegangen, wollte dort irgendwas machen, habe mich nach unten gebeugt, da ich irgendwas aufheben wollte und habe den Blumenkübel irgendwie nicht gesehen wo ein Stock drin steckte (wo Pflanzen dran hoch wachsen) , prompt hatte ich den Stock ca. 0,5 cm neben dem auge in der haut stecken, ein cm zur seite und auge wär nun weg gewesen -> riesen schwein gehabt!

10/10 :

Als kleines Kind hab ich mit nem Nachbarsjungen im Garten gespielt, wir hatten nen Haselnuss-Baum irgendwie unter der Terasse stehen, wovon wir haselnüsse geflückt haben. eine viel runter und ich wollte sie aufheben, als er mir voll auf die finger trat , Fazit : mein Daumennagel war blutunterlaufen, musste dann sofort zum arzt und dieser hat ihn mir OHNE BETÄUBUNG abgezogen... waaaaaaaaaah -.-

und nun das schlimmste, was ich am schlimmsten fand :

100/100 würd ich dafür geben ^^

Ich hatte längere Zeit schmerzen im Nierenbereich und bin zum normalen Hausarzt gegangen, dieser stellte die Diagnose mit Verdacht auf Nierensteinen und schickte mich weiter zum Urologen .... und da... ja da... *krieg schonwieder nen anfall wenn ich nur dran denke* wurde mir 2 x nen Katheter gelegt und das als 19 Jährige Frau, ich hätt am liebsten wild um mich geschlagen vor schmerzen -.-

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr -.-


----------



## Xamthys (6. April 2008)

Bin auch schon mal bei jemandem vorne auf dem Fahrradlenker mitgefahren. Wir fuhren einen ziemlich steilen Weg runter und vor uns war eine ziemlich enge Kurve...

Ich schrei noch:"Vorsicht, dir Kurve!"
Er:"Welche Kurve?"

Und schon musste er bremsen und ich bin bestimmt 3m weit in Brennnesselbüsche geflogen. Auch schmerzhaft.
Aber so schlimm wars nicht und da ich eh voll lachen musste, ging der schmerz schnell vorbei

Die Bremsspuren sah man noch ein paar Tage später...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der rosarote Panther ist cool!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/singed


----------



## GerriG (8. April 2008)

> Ich bin mit nem Kollegen im Park, Fussball spielen etc



Da fällt mir auch so ne Geschichte ein...
Das ist jetzt 3 Jahre her, Jungesellenabschied von meinem Bruder.
Wir waren halt so 10 Leutz, waren schön einen trinken bei uns in der Dorfschänke(Kneipe, wohnen ca. 100m davon entfernt)
So wir hatten so 00:00 mein Bruder kam natürlich auf die Doofe Idee noch in die Kneipe am Bahnhof zu fahren weil man halt sich so kennt bei uns in der Stadt.
Alles klar wir Taxi am Bahnhof is so ein Einfahrts Tor.
Mein Bruder und kollege holen Geld ab, mein andere Bruder geht an dieser Einfahrt pinkeln.
In dem moment kommt ein ausländischer Mitbürger(3x dürft ihr raten..)
raus und meckert rum, verständlich also mein Bruder hin,hat gesagt hörn se mal geben sie mir einen Eimer Wasser und ich mach das weg..
Der Ausländische Mitbürger hat dann meinen Bruder durch das Tor angespuckt und nach ihn geschlagen..
Innerhalb von 2 Minuten standen dann da so ca. 9-10 Türken.
2 davon hatten diese Alu stangen aus den Kleiderschrank mit mein Dad geht hin will meinen Bruder wegziehen in dem moment seh ich nur wie ein ausländischer Mitbürger übers Tor springt und meinem Dad mit dem dingen direkt eine langt..Er direkt umgekippt bewustlos
Wir nich lange gefackelt gab ne riesen Massenschlägerei, ich der einzige der zu meinem Dad hingekommen is, die haben immer noch auf ihn eingeschlagen und getreten, die einzige lösung die ich in dem moment sah, bin auf meinen Vater draufgesprungen um ihn so zu schützen.
Die haben nicht aufgehört bis die Polizei kam. 
Ich hatte 2 gebrochene Rippen, eine starke Gehirn erschütterung auf dem Rücken einen riesen Riemen abdruck von der Alu stange..
Schmerz hab ich erst 2 Tage nach der Schlägerei gehabt aber der war nich von schlechten Eltern

Aber jetzt kommt die Härte, wir natürlich anzeige gemacht.
Die ausländischen Mitbürger natürlich Gegenanzeige, wir mussten alle zum Staatsschutz Tattowierungen vorzeigen usw.

Die Gerichtsverhandlung wegen Strafverfolgung ging aus:
NUR einer von denen musste 500€ zahlen und sind somit aus der Geschichte raus, das härteste is wir haben das erst paar Tage vor der Gerichtsverhandlung wegen dem Schmerzensgeld erfahren

Die Gerichtsverhandlung wegen Schmerzensgeld war jetzt im März wie gesagt es ist 3 Jahre her
Das höchste maß was wir an Schmerzensgeld bekommen könnten is 2000€

Als ich dem Richter gesagt habe, ich könnte mir jetzt also einfach eine Metallstange nehmen und irgendeinem vor dem Kopf schlagen so dass Lebensgefahr besteht danach die Polizei rufen den 500€ Bar in die Kralle drücken und bin aus der Geschichte raus?
Naja.. 
Neue Anzeige können wir nicht starten fragt mich nicht wieso, aufjeden fall ist das Deutsche Gericht lächerlich!

Nur weil es ausländische Mitbürger waren(lassen wir das sonst werd ich nich in falsches licht gerückt)
Aber zum beispiel, mein Bruder hat einen Gullideckel gegen die Wand geworfen und kam für 2 Wochen in den Jugendknast (JVA)

Aber ich weiche vom Thema ab ^^
Schmerzen 9/10


----------



## Dargun (8. April 2008)

?/10
als kleinkind vom bauch meiner mutter runtergefallen...beide milchzähne verloren (mutter ist fast durchgedreht)

3/10
 inner grundschule treppe übersehen kopf auf kante und platzwunde 10stiche genäht.....paar tage später...wieder das selbe...kopf auf treppe...doch diesmal andereseite 6stiche genäht ^^

8/10
2 weisheitszähne gezogen bekommen mit kieferaufbohren....das tat 4tage lang weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 
vom auto angefahren worden....3rippen gebrochen nase gebrochen handgelenk angekanackt und schwere gehirnerschütterung + ohnmacht und erst im krankenhaus aufgewacht

100/10 ^^
srunggelenk im rechten fuß....auf der arbeit container entladen...vom stapler gesprungen falsch aufgekommen und knack...durch war das gelenk...das tat weh!


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (8. April 2008)

5/10 kreuzbandriss beim fußball aber ich war sehr betrunken und bin nach dem spiel noch weiter dageblieben und mit fahrrad nach haus gefahren - anschliesend noch zu nachbarn gefahren auf eine wohnungseinweihungsparty ^^

10/10 der tag nach dem kreuzbandriss wo ich nüchtern wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 als kind mit ca. 6 jahren zu nah am grill gestanden und mit spiritus gesicht und oberkörper verbrannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zum glück alles narbenlos verheilt..

7/10 betrunken mit fahrrad vor nen zaun gefahren - frontal

9/10 haben einen balkon bekommen und wollten eine markise montieren. ich stand auf einer leiter und muss einen kleinen splint ziehen wo aber ohne hilfsmittel nicht ran konnte.. in meiner reichweite befand sich nur eine schere die ihren zweck auch gut erfüllte. nach der entfernung des splintes fiel er runter. ich geistesgegewärtig versucht ihn abzufangen und hab mir die schere fast in die schlagader unter der hand gehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum glück die sehen verfehlt aber geblutet wie sau..

diverse kleine sachen aber die oben genannten waren so die heftigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (8. April 2008)

3/10: Nach einem anstrengenden Basketballturnier morgens ausfgewacht. Hab nen tierischen krampf im Hals bekommen und konnte für ne kurze Zeit nicht/kaum atmen.

7/10: Vor 1 1/2 Jahren beim Eislaufen auf fresse gelegt, mit Händen abgestützt und die Elle am rechten Arm gebrochen (Das Geräusch des Bruchs war der halbe Schmerz). Aber das cooler daran ist das die Röntkenbilder von meinem Unterarm tiereisch komisch waren: Da die Elle gebrochen war, hat sich zwischen Elle und Bogen ein 3. Stütz-Knochen gebildet, was ziehmlich eigenartig aussieht und die beweglichkeit des Handgelenks etwas einbeschränkt.

7/10: Wurde beim Korbwurf vom Gegenspieler geblockt, der Block war aber so hart das ich ein Gelenkkapselriss im Mittelfinger gehabt habe.Gekühlt- und im nächsten drittel wieder ins spiel gekommen, ich spurte seitlich vorbei und wollte mit den rechten Arm pass auf andere Siete des Spielfeld machen,gleicher Spieler, gleicher Block noch ein Gelenkkapselriss am gleichen Finger, tat Höllisch weh, hat mich aber eine Woche von Hausaufgaben befreit.

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (8. April 2008)

hmm.. *grübel*

8/10 Damals bei einem wichtigen Eishockeyspiel. Ich war Torwart und hab mich falsch hingeschmissen, als der Stürmer einen Schlagschuss gemacht hat und mir fast die Kniescheibe zertrümmert hat. Ich bin kurz vor Schmerzen zusammengebrochen. Naja, musste dann aber weiterspielen..war eben ein wichtiges Spiel

9/10 Beim Live Rollen Spiel ist mir ein Paladin in Vollplatte und Springerstiefeln auf die Schläfe gestiegen. Hatte nur eine leichte Gehirnerschütterung, der hät mir fast den Schädel gebrochen. 
Naja, die Con und die Endschlacht war dann für mich und meinen Freund gelaufen. 

6/10 hmm.. beim Downhill fahren, hab ich mich unfreiwillig überschlagen und den Rücken geprellt, weil ich einen Baumstumpf übersehen hab.

edit: hab nochwas vergessen:

 ?/10 weiß zwar nicht mehr wie sehr es weh getan hat, weil es schon ewig her ist. 
Ein Tag vor meiner Einschulung bin ich auf Steinklötzen rumgehüpft. Naja einen hab ich verfehlt und bin mit dem Kopf aufgekommen. Die Einschulungsfotos kann man sich ja vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind aber keine Narben zurück geblieben


----------



## Alogian (8. April 2008)

7/10:
Im Kindergarten hat mich einer gegen eine Bank gekickt -> Ich mit dem Kopf drauf -> Ich hatte ein rießiges Cut -> Wanke durch den Kindergartnen -> Fliege hin ->  Kindergärtnerin bringt mich ins Krankenhaus -> Ich wurde mit 4 Stichen genäht -.- Von der Wunde an sich hab ich nichts gespürt als ich auf den Boden klatschte, aber das nähen tat weh wie Hälle.
8/10:
Eingewachsener Zähennagel und wegen Schulstress nie zeit zur Operation gehabt -.- 3 Monate. War ganz eitrig und so. Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich die Operation und kann heute das erste mal richtig stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Ich krieg kein Mitleid für meine Eier-narbe und meinen verkrüppelten Fuß ~.~

...

Ich hab auch Mitleid mit euch *mitleid mit euch hab* :>


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (14. April 2008)

10/10 im kindergarten die schneidezähne rausgeschlagen bzw. so weit nach innen das die wurzeln sich nach außen gedrückt haben. 1 woche konnte ich nicht essen, da sogar röhrchen extreme schmerzen an den zähnen verursacht haben

8/10 3 facher bänderriss mit sprunggelenk anbruch. und man is ja stark und is alles nur halb so schlimm, deswegen geht man erst noch auf ne party um den schmerz mit alkohol zu betäuben (ging nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
naja des ende vom lied war 6 wochen gips

1/10 sonnenbrand auf den fußsohlemn, zwar nicht so schlimm, dafür aber um so nerviger weil jeder schritt einfach nervt


----------



## Alogian (14. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Eier-narbe


ô_ó
Was ist dir denn da passiert?


----------



## fst (15. April 2008)

eure erlebnisse sind ne lachnummer^^

:

bei mir muskel angerissen und kniescheibe drausen..wärend des falles auf den boden noch schnell reingezogen!

knaller in der hand explodiert...!

und noch so einiges..zb pitbull an dne hals gefallen...

kicks in die solarplexus gekriegt

zehnnagel gegen wand und nach innen reingestochen

kleienr zeh aufgerissen und knochen drausen..

das warne meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (15. April 2008)

cerna schrieb:


> hmm.. *grübel*
> 
> 8/10 Damals bei einem wichtigen Eishockeyspiel. Ich war Torwart und hab mich falsch hingeschmissen, als der Stürmer einen Schlagschuss gemacht hat und mir fast die Kniescheibe zertrümmert hat. Ich bin kurz vor Schmerzen zusammengebrochen. Naja, musste dann aber weiterspielen..war eben ein wichtiges Spiel
> 
> ...




das am ende mit den steinklötzen? auf welche schule bist du jetzt ^^?


----------



## Rhokan (16. April 2008)

hm das schmerzhafteste woran ich mich jetzt so schnell erinnern kann war nen fußball in den solarplexus... wobei das eher weniger schmerzhaft an sich war, sondern durch zuerst atemnot und dann bewusstlosigkeit eben sehr sehr unangenehm


----------



## airace (16. April 2008)

da ich aktiv karate und handball mache und dies ja zwei sehr brutale sportarten sind bin ich eigentlich hart in nehem aber ein paar blöde sachen sind mier doch passiert

-5/10 verschiedenen karate verletzungen blaue augen angebrochene zehen und finger die ganze pallete ...

/10000/10 arrhg das war beim handball spiel die letzetn sekunden der schiri pfeisft ab wire liegen ein tor vorne aber die gegner haben noch ein 9 meter also alle in den block ich genau in die mitte weil ich der größte bin und der penner der wirft zieht voll ab und das genau durch die beine...ich glaube das wollte er.. aber hat zwischen meinen beinen ein bscihen zu hoch getroffen...auaa ich hab soo gefelnt meine eier taten soooo weh argh..

10/10 bin als kleinekind gegen nee spitze von laptop gefallen und gegen nee bett kante tat glaub ich höllisch weh...die beiden narben sind immer noc leicht am rechten auge zu sehen (an der stelle wächst mier auch keine braue mer ^^)


----------



## Kai500 (16. April 2008)

Hallo! 

ich möchte euch nun einmal teilhaben lassen an meinen ereignissen.....


1.: als ich noch kleiner war, binn ich eines tages mit meiner mutter und meinem neuen fahrrad auf einen zpielplatz gegangen. In der mitte, eine größere grube ....ich fahre los und mitten durch. mein fahrrad macht einen kompletten überschlag doch ich nur einen halben. ich falle mitten in der luft vom rad und das rad dann auf michdrauf.

2.: als ich auch noch klein war, war ich auf einer kleinen, ich nenne sie mal eigenheimwippe. ich und meine schwester drehten uns schnell im kreis und wie es kommen muss, kam es auch ich flog im hohen bogen von der wippe und mitten in ein gebüsch. nicht weiter schlimm biss auf die tatsache, dass ich voll mit dem rücken auf eine kleine stahlkugel gefallen binn.

3.:Wir hatten mal ein eigenes fusballtor aus metall wohl bemerkt. ich war an dem tag  im tor (leider), sprang zum ball und hatte ihn blieb einfach so noch etwas liegen (leider xD) wie von geisterhand fiel das tor um und genau auf meinen rücken .....malwieder

4.:Wieder das besagte tor. ich, noch sehr kleich stand oben auf der latte mit einem regenschirm (lächerlich ich weis) und sprang runter jedoch habe ich den ball untermir ihrgendwie nicht gesehen und bin mit einem fuß auf ihm gelandet daduch habe ich mir mein knie mit voller wucht ins gesicht gehauen.....................................................alles echt schmerzhafte erfahrungen klingt komisch ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2008)

Lol Kai des echt Lustich ich lach morgen inner Schule mit dir xD

Hmm schmerzhafte Sachen kenne 6 Êdit: ^^ 

1. 4,5/10Ich noch ein Kind 5-6 gucke aussem Fenstern und Wippe , Mama sagt ich solls lassen ( wie´s so ist macht mans natürlich weiter xD) und wie es so kommt auf die Stein !!! Fensterbank aufgeschlagen und 2 Zähne rausgeschlagen ^^.

2.Kp vll 6/10 ^^ | Naja des war nicht für michSchmerzhaft nur für die andere ^^
Ich war noch im Kindergarten wir sollen alles aufräumen weils gleich regnet (waren draußen) stehe auf nem Klettergerüst und werfe nen Metalltopf runter, in dem Moment lief nen Mädchen drunter her ^^ musste mit 3 Stichen genäht werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .#

3. 4/10 Ich steige mit 10 ausdem Auto meiner Mum sie schläg die Tür zu ich will noch was rausholen Hand angebrochen ^^

4. 8/10 War auf so ner Mutterkind kur , ich war mit anderen aus so ne Riesenwippe mit ca. 6-7 leute auf jede Seite , ich sitze ganz hinten , die anderen von der anderen seite sprigen runter als ich absteigen will -.- dann knallt die wippe mit den 6-7 leuten auf meine seite voll auf mein bein weil ich ja grad am absteigen war ^^ und wie solls auch anderer sein diese wippe hatte natürlich nicht so nen reifen also dämpfer drunter xD aber nur Fußgeprellt (tut höllisch weh ) mit nem schiff ins kranken haus gefahren (ja wahren aus ner insel , Kranken haus am festland) und dort hats so geschwappt das ich hin flog mit krüken und geprelltem bein auf nem schiff (tut verdammt weh xD)

5. 3/10 Hab mich schon 4 mal am Herd 2 mal am Grill 1 mal am Bügeleisen (narbe sah man bis ich 13 war , passierte mit 8 glaub ich) und 1 mal mit Wasser hand verbrannt ^^.

6. ?/10  Als ich noch 3 war oder so, meine Eltern guckten Fernseh und ich falle Rückwärts durch ne Glasscheibe von ner Terassenür ^^ tausende von Splittern im Kopf xD mum hat welche entfernt danach Krankenhaus.


----------



## D132 (16. April 2008)

Also ich kann das nicht genau beurteilen, aber es war doch etwas komisch. Es war während der Großen Pause nach der 2 stunde, draussen regnete es und so beschlossen ich und mein Kumpel in der Klasse zu bleiben. Er saß auf seinem Platz und ich stand davor und unterhielt mich mit ihm. Bis ich plötzlich in Sekundenbruchteilen merke wie er das Gesicht verzieht und sein Oberkörper mit ausgestreckten Armen in meine richtung wirft. Während er mich schubste kam ein anderer klassenkamerad von hinten direkt auf mich zu es kam wie es kommen musste, er hat mir seinen ganzen Eckzahn in den Hinterkopf geramt und sich seine kommplete Oberlippe in der Zahnspange zerfetzt. Da war so viel Blut auf dem Boden das der Untericht um ganze 30 min. verschoben wurde. Naja er sofort zu einem Kiferortopeden und ich zum Notartzt der nur locker meinte der Eckzahn ist zwar durch die obere schädeldecke durch aber nicht komplet das heißt, ich durfte ohne größere Behandlung wieder in die Schule mein freund mit der Zerfetzten Lippe war danach 4 Tage nicht in der Schule. Gekommen ist es zu dieser Situation da mein Freund mit dem ich mich unterhalten habe mich zur seite schupsen wollte weil er sa das jemand von hinten auf mich zugerant kam.

Es gab aber noch einen Moment in meinem Leben dieser war zwar nicht direkt mit Schmerzen verbunden aber er  war der einzige in meine Leben indem ich wirklich, dass erste mal pure Angst hatte die ich noch nie zuvor erlebt habe. Abgelaufen ist es wie folgt: Ich übernachtete bei einem meiner Freunde. Es war schon sehr spät und wir waren allein Zuhause. Da er ein Etagenbett hatte und keiner von uns Oben schlafen wollte weil wir Panik hatten, dass das Ding unter unserem Gewicht zusammenbricht (gewöhnlich schläft seine kleine Schwester da) knobelten wir aus wer hoch muss. Leider verlor ich das knobelduell. Die Matratze ist ungefähr etwas mehr als einen Halben meter von der Decke entfernt (also ziemlich beängend daoben). Jedenfalls muss es um kurz nach 3 Uhr nachts gewesen sein als ich aufwachte weil ich etwas zucken spürte mein erster Gedanke war das Bett kracht unter mir zusammen ! aber nach der ersten Schocksekunde merkte ich, nein es war etwas was am Fußende des Bettes war langsam erhob ich meinen Oberkörper bis ich mit dem Kopf an die Decke stieß. im Zimmer war es stockdunkel da es nur 1 Fenster hat und mann konnte nur sehen wenn gelegentlich ein Auto vorbeifuhr. Zu meiner Erleichterung stellte ich im erstem Moment fest ok, das Bett bricht doch nicht und es war nur die Katze die auf meine obere Matratze gesprungen ist(Normalerweiße liebt seine Katze mich und rennt mir wie ein schwänzchen überall hinterher aber nicht diese Nacht). Ich fing an die Katze zu rufen:" Lara komm mal her na komm ich streichel dich" sagte ich in möglichst leisem Flüßterton um meinen Kumpel nicht zu wecken aber die Katze reagierte in keinster weiße wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe ! sie ging fauchend auf mich zu und ich dachte mir nur noch o mein Gott ( ich hatte halt nur unterwäsche an sprich weder Hose noch ein Hemd oder jedwegliche andere Form von Pjamas oder wie die teile heißen und bin nur einen halben meter groß da ich mich wegen der Dekce nicht voll aufrichten konnte. Jedenfalls hob ich schnell die Bettdecke hoch damit sie eine Sperre zwischen mir und der Katze bildete. Ich spürte sie aber auf meinen Beinen sitzen und jedesmal wenn ich sie wegziehen wollte spürte ich wie sie fauchend auf mich losging und mein Deckenende das ich in die Luft hielt zu überspringen versuchte. Jedenfalls war da dieses unmögliche nervenaufreibende Fauchen in vollkommener Dunkelheit.(jaja ich dachte o mein Gott schick bitte einige Autos am Fenster vorbei aber es stellte sich als Fehler heraus darum zu bitten) als ein Auto vorbeifuhr senkte ich ganz langsam die Decke um zu schauen ob die Katze sich beruigt hat und da vielen die Autoscheinwerfer auf die Katze die nur 10 zentimeter vor mir saß und mich zerhäckseln wollte mit ihren grauenhaften orangen Augen die das scheinweferlicht des Autos reflektierten (ich hate so eine Angst in diesem moment!) Jedenfalls versuchte ich meinen Freund aufzuwecken ich flüsterte erst leise seinen Namen 1 mal 5 mal irrgendwann wurde ich lauter da die Katze erneut versuchte über die Decke zu kommen. Ich fing an zu rufen aber ich rief nicht laut genug weil ich panik hatte das die Nachbarn kommen und unz anschnauzen weil wir zu laut sind. Jedenfalls war ich irrgendwann so verängstigt das ich doch tasächlich angefangen habe zu bellen wie ein Hund(wenn ich mich jetzt noch daran erinnere kommt es mir richtig peinlich vor wie ich die Katze meines Freundes in stockfinsterster Nacht anbelle damit sie verschwindet) aber mein Plan funktionierte nicht dieses Drecksteil  wurde aggresiver und drängte mich an den Bettrand. Neben meinem Kissen lagen 3 kleinere Kissen mit etwas Härterer Füllung und ich dachte mir ok du wirst doch nicht sterben und schon garnicht vor einer Katze aufgeben. nach längerem zögern entschloß ich mich dann ein kleines Kissen zu nehmen und die Decke runterzulassen um mit schmackes nach der Katze auszuholen. Ich traf das Mistding aber nicht es ist doch tatsächlich ausgewichen ( wer erwartet sowas?)
jedenfalls hob ich die Decke schnell wieder an als ich merkte das sie einen Gegenangriff startete. Ich sammelte wieder meinen Mut und diesmal traf ich die Katze mit so einer wucht das ich dachte ich habe sie vom Bett gehauen und umgebracht aber natürlich war das drecksteil noch am leben und versuchte mir meinen Arm aufzuschlitzen. Ich überlegte wieder und immer mit der Angst im Nacken das die Katze immer näher kommt (und immer dieses Fauchen!) jedenfalls kam ich auf die Idee echte rohe gewallt einzusetzen ich packte mir ein Kuscheltier das doppelte Ausmase der Katze besas. Aber ich warf es nicht auf die katze sondern lehnte mich nach links an den bettrand um es auf meinen Freund zu werfen um ihn aufzuwecken. Mein plan hatte durch glück funktioniert das Glasauge des Kuscheltiers hat seine Stirn erwischt und er Wachte vollkommen durcheinander auf und verwächselte mich sogar mit seiner schwester-.-
Aber wärend dieses rettungsversuches hat die Katze es geschaft auf meine seite hinter die Decke zu gelangen und ich sah mich gezwungen mich zu verteidigen und so drosch ich bit blossen Fäusten auf sie ein auf den kopf auf den körper und immer weiter so fest ich nur konnte. Doch die Katze gab nicht nach sie biss und kratzte alles was ihr in die quere kam. (es war wirklich riskannt den ich hatte nur unterwäsche an und sie hat mir den oberkörper vollkommen aufgeschlitzt. Wenn ich bedenke das sie mir die pulsandern hätte öffnen können oh mann.) Naja als mein Kumpel uns beide dann Getrennt hat (er hat aber auch was abbekommen einige kratzer an den armen)war ich so voller panik das wir die Katze vor die Zimmertür setzten und ich mich wieder voll anzog jeans pullover T-Shirt socken alles was halt im zimmer so rumlag. Danach setzte ich mich an den tisch und beschloss da weiterzuschlafen.
Es funktionierte nur nicht ganz die Katze saß vor der tür( wir wussten das erst nicht) aber als ich dan sagte ich hab durst und ich hol mir eben was meinte er pass auf vieleicht wartet die Katze auf dich, und ich die Tür öffnete und sie durch den schmalen spalt sah gefror mir das blut und ich knallte die tür zu und sagte nur ganz heiser deine katze will mich umbringen. jedenfalls konnte ich die restliche nacht nicht schlafen und sas mit dem stuhl an der tür und habe sie feswt fixiert und jedes noch so kleinste Gereusch wargenommen. Es war die schlimmste nacht meines Lebens und der Einzig ware moment in meinem Leben in der ich echte Angst spürte. Ich hoffe euch passiert sowas nie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entschuldigt mich wenn ihr Fehler findet aber der Text bringt diese Erinnerung wieder zurück und ich bekomme immer noch Panik wenn ich daran denke.


----------



## fst (17. April 2008)

Also ich hatte schonmal ein erlebniss was jedoch überhaubt nicht schmerzahft war^^ verstekce mich unterm bett und als ich rauskomme meint meienr mutter ich hätte da n loch im tshirt wo blut rauskommt^^ und dann ziehen wir das t shirt aus und sehen so n 3-5 cm tifes loch bzw rausgerissesnes stück fleisch was fehlt^^ alles voller blut..joa verband drüber und nach 3 woche nverheilt narbe immernoch da..joa blutiges tshirt mit loch hab ich in die schule zum angeben mitgenommen damals^^


----------



## Alogian (19. April 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Also ich kann das nicht genau beurteilen, aber es war doch etwas komisch. Es war während der Großen Pause nach der 2 stunde, draussen regnete es und so beschlossen ich und mein Kumpel in der Klasse zu bleiben. Er saß auf seinem Platz und ich stand davor und unterhielt mich mit ihm. Bis ich plötzlich in Sekundenbruchteilen merke wie er das Gesicht verzieht und sein Oberkörper mit ausgestreckten Armen in meine richtung wirft. Während er mich schubste kam ein anderer klassenkamerad von hinten direkt auf mich zu es kam wie es kommen musste, er hat mir seinen ganzen Eckzahn in den Hinterkopf geramt und sich seine kommplete Oberlippe in der Zahnspange zerfetzt. Da war so viel Blut auf dem Boden das der Untericht um ganze 30 min. verschoben wurde. Naja er sofort zu einem Kiferortopeden und ich zum Notartzt der nur locker meinte der Eckzahn ist zwar durch die obere schädeldecke durch aber nicht komplet das heißt, ich durfte ohne größere Behandlung wieder in die Schule mein freund mit der Zerfetzten Lippe war danach 4 Tage nicht in der Schule. Gekommen ist es zu dieser Situation da mein Freund mit dem ich mich unterhalten habe mich zur seite schupsen wollte weil er sa das jemand von hinten auf mich zugerant kam.
> 
> Es gab aber noch einen Moment in meinem Leben dieser war zwar nicht direkt mit Schmerzen verbunden aber er  war der einzige in meine Leben indem ich wirklich, dass erste mal pure Angst hatte die ich noch nie zuvor erlebt habe. Abgelaufen ist es wie folgt: Ich übernachtete bei einem meiner Freunde. Es war schon sehr spät und wir waren allein Zuhause. Da er ein Etagenbett hatte und keiner von uns Oben schlafen wollte weil wir Panik hatten, dass das Ding unter unserem Gewicht zusammenbricht (gewöhnlich schläft seine kleine Schwester da) knobelten wir aus wer hoch muss. Leider verlor ich das knobelduell. Die Matratze ist ungefähr etwas mehr als einen Halben meter von der Decke entfernt (also ziemlich beängend daoben). Jedenfalls muss es um kurz nach 3 Uhr nachts gewesen sein als ich aufwachte weil ich etwas zucken spürte mein erster Gedanke war das Bett kracht unter mir zusammen ! aber nach der ersten Schocksekunde merkte ich, nein es war etwas was am Fußende des Bettes war langsam erhob ich meinen Oberkörper bis ich mit dem Kopf an die Decke stieß. im Zimmer war es stockdunkel da es nur 1 Fenster hat und mann konnte nur sehen wenn gelegentlich ein Auto vorbeifuhr. Zu meiner Erleichterung stellte ich im erstem Moment fest ok, das Bett bricht doch nicht und es war nur die Katze die auf meine obere Matratze gesprungen ist(Normalerweiße liebt seine Katze mich und rennt mir wie ein schwänzchen überall hinterher aber nicht diese Nacht). Ich fing an die Katze zu rufen:" Lara komm mal her na komm ich streichel dich" sagte ich in möglichst leisem Flüßterton um meinen Kumpel nicht zu wecken aber die Katze reagierte in keinster weiße wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe ! sie ging fauchend auf mich zu und ich dachte mir nur noch o mein Gott ( ich hatte halt nur unterwäsche an sprich weder Hose noch ein Hemd oder jedwegliche andere Form von Pjamas oder wie die teile heißen und bin nur einen halben meter groß da ich mich wegen der Dekce nicht voll aufrichten konnte. Jedenfalls hob ich schnell die Bettdecke hoch damit sie eine Sperre zwischen mir und der Katze bildete. Ich spürte sie aber auf meinen Beinen sitzen und jedesmal wenn ich sie wegziehen wollte spürte ich wie sie fauchend auf mich losging und mein Deckenende das ich in die Luft hielt zu überspringen versuchte. Jedenfalls war da dieses unmögliche nervenaufreibende Fauchen in vollkommener Dunkelheit.(jaja ich dachte o mein Gott schick bitte einige Autos am Fenster vorbei aber es stellte sich als Fehler heraus darum zu bitten) als ein Auto vorbeifuhr senkte ich ganz langsam die Decke um zu schauen ob die Katze sich beruigt hat und da vielen die Autoscheinwerfer auf die Katze die nur 10 zentimeter vor mir saß und mich zerhäckseln wollte mit ihren grauenhaften orangen Augen die das scheinweferlicht des Autos reflektierten (ich hate so eine Angst in diesem moment!) Jedenfalls versuchte ich meinen Freund aufzuwecken ich flüsterte erst leise seinen Namen 1 mal 5 mal irrgendwann wurde ich lauter da die Katze erneut versuchte über die Decke zu kommen. Ich fing an zu rufen aber ich rief nicht laut genug weil ich panik hatte das die Nachbarn kommen und unz anschnauzen weil wir zu laut sind. Jedenfalls war ich irrgendwann so verängstigt das ich doch tasächlich angefangen habe zu bellen wie ein Hund(wenn ich mich jetzt noch daran erinnere kommt es mir richtig peinlich vor wie ich die Katze meines Freundes in stockfinsterster Nacht anbelle damit sie verschwindet) aber mein Plan funktionierte nicht dieses Drecksteil  wurde aggresiver und drängte mich an den Bettrand. Neben meinem Kissen lagen 3 kleinere Kissen mit etwas Härterer Füllung und ich dachte mir ok du wirst doch nicht sterben und schon garnicht vor einer Katze aufgeben. nach längerem zögern entschloß ich mich dann ein kleines Kissen zu nehmen und die Decke runterzulassen um mit schmackes nach der Katze auszuholen. Ich traf das Mistding aber nicht es ist doch tatsächlich ausgewichen ( wer erwartet sowas?)
> jedenfalls hob ich die Decke schnell wieder an als ich merkte das sie einen Gegenangriff startete. Ich sammelte wieder meinen Mut und diesmal traf ich die Katze mit so einer wucht das ich dachte ich habe sie vom Bett gehauen und umgebracht aber natürlich war das drecksteil noch am leben und versuchte mir meinen Arm aufzuschlitzen. Ich überlegte wieder und immer mit der Angst im Nacken das die Katze immer näher kommt (und immer dieses Fauchen!) jedenfalls kam ich auf die Idee echte rohe gewallt einzusetzen ich packte mir ein Kuscheltier das doppelte Ausmase der Katze besas. Aber ich warf es nicht auf die katze sondern lehnte mich nach links an den bettrand um es auf meinen Freund zu werfen um ihn aufzuwecken. Mein plan hatte durch glück funktioniert das Glasauge des Kuscheltiers hat seine Stirn erwischt und er Wachte vollkommen durcheinander auf und verwächselte mich sogar mit seiner schwester-.-
> ...


Sehr gut geschrieben! Warum war die Katze denn aufeinmal so blöd, wenn sie dich sonst gemocht hat?
5/10
Hab gestern beim Autounfall einen Glassplitter in den Arm bekommen.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Katzn sind halt dumme Tiere...
Die Katze von meiner nachbarin hat mich mal nach 4 Tagen vergessen ~.~


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

10/10 mit 6 Jahren hab ich versucht so Window Color dinger abzumachen, mit so einem Scharber voll in den Arm rein, Narbe bleibt wohl für immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Titanus (21. April 2008)

1.) 10/10  golfball mitten ins gesicht
2.) 5/10  besoffen durchs spiegelkarusell 
3.) 8/10 ihr kennt ja alle die zeichentrickfilme....Rächen + Fuß + Unachtsamkeit = Krankenhaus
4.) 10/10 wurde von auto angefahren....alle extremitäten waren gebrochen (linker fuß war ein offener bruch)

ich habs bis jetz überlebt ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. April 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Also ich kann das nicht genau beurteilen, aber es war doch etwas komisch. Es war während der Großen Pause nach der 2 stunde, draussen regnete es und so beschlossen ich und mein Kumpel in der Klasse zu bleiben. Er saß auf seinem Platz und ich stand davor und unterhielt mich mit ihm. Bis ich plötzlich in Sekundenbruchteilen merke wie er das Gesicht verzieht und sein Oberkörper mit ausgestreckten Armen in meine richtung wir [...] llte die tür zu und sagte nur ganz heiser deine katze will mich umbringen. jedenfalls konnte ich die restliche nacht nicht schlafen und sas mit dem stuhl an der tür und habe sie feswt fixiert und jedes noch so kleinste Gereusch wargenommen. Es war die schlimmste nacht meines Lebens und der Einzig ware moment in meinem Leben in der ich echte Angst spürte. Ich hoffe euch passiert sowas nie!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  7/10 - Da hat der letzte Kracher an Humor gefehlt.


----------



## zificult (21. April 2008)

4/10 1. Armbruch am rechten Arm mit 7 Jahren. Arm hing da in der Mitte des Unterarms durch. War aber erstaunlicher Weise nicht sooo Schmerzahft

5/10 2. Armbruch beim rechten Arm, diesmal mit 12 Jahren nach einem Sturz. Bruch beim Gelenk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10 Herunter fallen von einem 3 m hohen Baumhaus. Nochmal mit dem Schreck davon gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulk² (10. Mai 2008)

Beim Brot kauen auf die Zunge gebissen. Hab geblutet wie n Schwein und alle dachten das Brot ist vergiftet.

Mit nem Basketball abgeschmissen worden. Flieg erst gegen nen Pfosten und dann gegen den Mülleimer daneben.

Nen Löffel aus der Gefriertruhe genommen und abgeleckt. Durfte ne halbe Stunde damit rumrennen.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

vor 3 tagen ^^
ich hab grad so meinen zehen am wochendend aufgeschnitten an irgendwas im wasser ^^ gut hat geblutet und so aber egal. laufen ging ja so

danach turnen .. hmm ma kuken
zum ersten mal seit 3 jahren : Fussball auf 3fach halle? WTF??? geil entlich ma ..
nunja normal gespielt und so und danach ball kommt entgegen .. ich zieh voll auf .. wuuuusch und au au au au .. genau mit dem grossen zeh berürt (war ja klar nur hab ichs vergessen) nunja .. sah lustig aus nachher bei duschen als da so blutrauskahm xD

würd ma sagen 8/10 .. 10/10 war ja verbrennung + blackout (proc *g*)


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Alogian schrieb:


> Sehr gut geschrieben! Warum war die Katze denn aufeinmal so blöd, wenn sie dich sonst gemocht hat?
> 5/10
> Hab gestern beim Autounfall einen Glassplitter in den Arm bekommen.


Könnte daran liegen, dass ich Oben geschlafen habe und dort normalerweise die kleine Schwester meines Kumpels schläft.


----------



## the Huntress (10. Mai 2008)

Wie der Human Worker aus WC3 schön sagte : ,,Mich hat mal ein Pferd getreten, war schmerzhaft!"

Mir ist mal ein Pferd aufm Fuß getreten. -.- Gebrochen!
Ich hasse diese Viecher!


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

pferde sind doch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liebe fleisch *g*

ich hasse die dinger nur weil sie immer auf die strasse kaken ...


----------



## Deaty (10. Mai 2008)

Bin mal mit 2 Kumpels vor ca. 15 Betrunkenen und teils sehr Aggressiven geflüchtet, nun natürlich erwischt mich der eine grad noch am Bein, ich überschlage mich 2 mal auf der Hauptstraße und habe eine saftig fleischige Wunde am Ellenbogen, die hat dann übrigens 2 Wochen geeitert. 7/10 würd ich sagen, man muss einrechnen, dass ich aufgrund von Alkoholkonsum nicht den vollen Schmerz gespürt habe.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2008)

Schmerzhafte Zeiten ....

... mein Unfall zu Beginn meiner "Drogenkarriere"
Der Arzt sagte mir da: "Entweder sie schlafen gleich ein und wachen nie wieder auf -
oder wachen auf und sitzen im Rollstuhl" ...

... meine Drogenzeit danach ....


----------



## luXz (10. Mai 2008)

werde wohl am ende des schuljahres am kiefer operiert
weil ich mein mund immer schief aufmache weil das eine gelenk fast steif ist


----------



## Hunter Samson (10. Mai 2008)

Beim Kickboxen unglücklich hingefallen, leichten Schmerz im Rücken gehabt. Über nacht wurde es immer schlimmer, trotzdem war ich in der Arbeit. 1 Woche später hab ichs nicht mehr ausgehalten, also ab zum Orthopäden der diagnostizierte 8 ausgerenkte Wirbel... Des wieder einrenken war so schmerzhaft kann man sich nicht vorstellen würde sagen 8/10

und dann 9/10 leicht angetrunken in der Kneipe am kaputten Bierglas Hauptschlagader am Handgelenk aufgeschnitten, nähen ohne spritze 8 Stiche.

10/10 Erstes mal aufstehen nach meiner Blinddarm Op... Einfach unmeschliche Schmerzen!


----------



## Nfighter (10. Mai 2008)

Also...

5/10 Arm beim Fussball spielen im Tor gebrochen. Meine Hand hat meinen Unterarmknochen nach unten gedrückt, sodass er komplett durch brach. Man sah richtig wie die Hand ein Stück über dem Arm lag.

4/10 Als Kind beim Autohändler verstecken gespielt, hinter Auto versteckt und Mittelfinger an der rechten Hand bis zum Knochen am Auspuff aufgeschlitzt.

7/10 Hatte eine Flasche gegen den Hoden geschlagen bekommen, wonach am linken Hoden eine Ziste(Keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) entstand.
Wurde operativ weg gelasert, wobei eine Chance bestand, dass der linke Hoden entfernt wird.
Zum Glück ist noch alles da und funktioniert noch alles.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10 Hatte als kleines Kind schwere Atemprobleme, worauf mir meine Mandeln entfernt wurden.

4/10 Wurde von einem Kampfhund eines alten Kumpels angegriffen. Der Köter hat mein T-Shirt zerfetzt und mir eine fette Narbe am Brustkorb hinterlassen. -.-

Und noch einige Sachen...


----------



## Yuukami (13. Mai 2008)

Thip schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis jetzt einige schmerzhafte Erlebnisse
> 
> unteranderem 3 Handgelenkbrüche:                                                                                                                                                                                                                             -1. beim Snowboarden; linkes Handgelenk
> -2. auch beim Snowboarden; rechtes Handgelenk
> ...


  Gebrochen tut nur kurz weh find ich schaff es ersma dier "nur" die hand auszukugeln das tut mehr weh als jeder gottverdammte bruch

btw snowboarden... mit der kante übern finger (was ein fleischsalat) sieht aber wieder normal aus ^^

und

ich hab mich mit mienem roller langemacht xD die ham im krankenhaus schon 2 reserve packungen blut berreitgestellt keine sorger hab nur 1 gebraucht....


----------



## Siu (13. Mai 2008)

Mehrmals Kniescheibe aus dem Gelenk gesprungen. Höllische Schmerzen, aber nicht so, dass ich schreie, sondern mich einfach nicht mehr bewegen konnte. Wünsche das echt niemanden :/


----------



## Vollpfosten (13. Mai 2008)

Hmm mal überlegen... hatte im grossen und ganzen ein recht schmerzfreies Leben im Gegensatz zu anderen hier ( mein Beileid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


3/10 mit 9 Jahren fällt ein 120 Kg Kerl auf meinen linken Fuss, gebrochen^^. Ich sag mal 3/10 aber kanns nicht mehr richtig beurteilen da ich nicht mehr weiss wie stark der Schmerz war. :/

5/10 meine Familie und ich sind zu Besuch bei Freunden, meine Eltern + Geschwister begrüssen erstmal die Leute. Ich begrüsse lieber die zwei niedlichen kleinen Hunde... Und da kommt er... Riesen Hund kommt um die Ecke angerannt und springt bei mir hoch. 5 Milimeter neben meinem Auge eine lange Kratzwunde... Die Verletzung selbst war nicht so schlimm eher das Nähen nachher ^^

3/10 ich bin mit Freundin verabredet, wir sitzen draussen ein bisschen rum und quatschen. Später kommen so zwei kleine 8 jährige Jungs und nerven uns so dermassen. Ich stehe auf und will sie verscheuchen (hab sie weder geschlagen noch beleidigt!) und was tun diese Bastarde? Werfen mit zwei verhältnissmässig grossen Steinen nach mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Verdammt sind die zielsicher... einer trifft die Stirn, der andere das Auge. Erstmal für ein paar Sekunden weggetreten (wie können die so stark werfen? oO) Als ich wieder aufgewacht bin hatte ich ne Teufelswut... hab sie am Kragen gepackt und rumgeschüttelt (zum Glück hab ich sie nicht verprügelt, das täte mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich mach mir täglich weh aber das dann immer so 1/10 ^^

Verprügelt wurde ich merkwürdigerweise noch nie...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber hab auch noch nie wirklich jemanden verprügelt... Also Faust in die Fresse. Ansonsten hab ich schon bisschen für Aua gesorgt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (13. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Also ich kann das nicht genau beurteilen, aber es war doch etwas komisch. Es war während der Großen Pause nach der 2 stunde, draussen regnete es und so beschlossen ich und mein Kumpel in der Klasse zu bleiben. Er saß auf seinem Platz und ich stand davor und unterhielt mich mit ihm. Bis ich plötzlich in Sekundenbruchteilen merke wie er das Gesicht verzieht und sein Oberkörper mit ausgestreckten Armen in meine richtung wirft. Während er mich schubste kam ein anderer klassenkamerad von hinten direkt auf mich zu es kam wie es kommen musste, er hat mir seinen ganzen Eckzahn in den Hinterkopf geramt und sich seine kommplete Oberlippe in der Zahnspange zerfetzt. Da war so viel Blut auf dem Boden das der Untericht um ganze 30 min. verschoben wurde. Naja er sofort zu einem Kiferortopeden und ich zum Notartzt der nur locker meinte der Eckzahn ist zwar durch die obere schädeldecke durch aber nicht komplet das heißt, ich durfte ohne größere Behandlung wieder in die Schule mein freund mit der Zerfetzten Lippe war danach 4 Tage nicht in der Schule. Gekommen ist es zu dieser Situation da mein Freund mit dem ich mich unterhalten habe mich zur seite schupsen wollte weil er sa das jemand von hinten auf mich zugerant kam.
> 
> Es gab aber noch einen Moment in meinem Leben dieser war zwar nicht direkt mit Schmerzen verbunden aber er  war der einzige in meine Leben indem ich wirklich, dass erste mal pure Angst hatte die ich noch nie zuvor erlebt habe. Abgelaufen ist es wie folgt: Ich übernachtete bei einem meiner Freunde. Es war schon sehr spät und wir waren allein Zuhause. Da er ein Etagenbett hatte und keiner von uns Oben schlafen wollte weil wir Panik hatten, dass das Ding unter unserem Gewicht zusammenbricht (gewöhnlich schläft seine kleine Schwester da) knobelten wir aus wer hoch muss. Leider verlor ich das knobelduell. Die Matratze ist ungefähr etwas mehr als einen Halben meter von der Decke entfernt (also ziemlich beängend daoben). Jedenfalls muss es um kurz nach 3 Uhr nachts gewesen sein als ich aufwachte weil ich etwas zucken spürte mein erster Gedanke war das Bett kracht unter mir zusammen ! aber nach der ersten Schocksekunde merkte ich, nein es war etwas was am Fußende des Bettes war langsam erhob ich meinen Oberkörper bis ich mit dem Kopf an die Decke stieß. im Zimmer war es stockdunkel da es nur 1 Fenster hat und mann konnte nur sehen wenn gelegentlich ein Auto vorbeifuhr. Zu meiner Erleichterung stellte ich im erstem Moment fest ok, das Bett bricht doch nicht und es war nur die Katze die auf meine obere Matratze gesprungen ist(Normalerweiße liebt seine Katze mich und rennt mir wie ein schwänzchen überall hinterher aber nicht diese Nacht). Ich fing an die Katze zu rufen:" Lara komm mal her na komm ich streichel dich" sagte ich in möglichst leisem Flüßterton um meinen Kumpel nicht zu wecken aber die Katze reagierte in keinster weiße wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe ! sie ging fauchend auf mich zu und ich dachte mir nur noch o mein Gott ( ich hatte halt nur unterwäsche an sprich weder Hose noch ein Hemd oder jedwegliche andere Form von Pjamas oder wie die teile heißen und bin nur einen halben meter groß da ich mich wegen der Dekce nicht voll aufrichten konnte. Jedenfalls hob ich schnell die Bettdecke hoch damit sie eine Sperre zwischen mir und der Katze bildete. Ich spürte sie aber auf meinen Beinen sitzen und jedesmal wenn ich sie wegziehen wollte spürte ich wie sie fauchend auf mich losging und mein Deckenende das ich in die Luft hielt zu überspringen versuchte. Jedenfalls war da dieses unmögliche nervenaufreibende Fauchen in vollkommener Dunkelheit.(jaja ich dachte o mein Gott schick bitte einige Autos am Fenster vorbei aber es stellte sich als Fehler heraus darum zu bitten) als ein Auto vorbeifuhr senkte ich ganz langsam die Decke um zu schauen ob die Katze sich beruigt hat und da vielen die Autoscheinwerfer auf die Katze die nur 10 zentimeter vor mir saß und mich zerhäckseln wollte mit ihren grauenhaften orangen Augen die das scheinweferlicht des Autos reflektierten (ich hate so eine Angst in diesem moment!) Jedenfalls versuchte ich meinen Freund aufzuwecken ich flüsterte erst leise seinen Namen 1 mal 5 mal irrgendwann wurde ich lauter da die Katze erneut versuchte über die Decke zu kommen. Ich fing an zu rufen aber ich rief nicht laut genug weil ich panik hatte das die Nachbarn kommen und unz anschnauzen weil wir zu laut sind. Jedenfalls war ich irrgendwann so verängstigt das ich doch tasächlich angefangen habe zu bellen wie ein Hund(wenn ich mich jetzt noch daran erinnere kommt es mir richtig peinlich vor wie ich die Katze meines Freundes in stockfinsterster Nacht anbelle damit sie verschwindet) aber mein Plan funktionierte nicht dieses Drecksteil  wurde aggresiver und drängte mich an den Bettrand. Neben meinem Kissen lagen 3 kleinere Kissen mit etwas Härterer Füllung und ich dachte mir ok du wirst doch nicht sterben und schon garnicht vor einer Katze aufgeben. nach längerem zögern entschloß ich mich dann ein kleines Kissen zu nehmen und die Decke runterzulassen um mit schmackes nach der Katze auszuholen. Ich traf das Mistding aber nicht es ist doch tatsächlich ausgewichen ( wer erwartet sowas?)
> jedenfalls hob ich die Decke schnell wieder an als ich merkte das sie einen Gegenangriff startete. Ich sammelte wieder meinen Mut und diesmal traf ich die Katze mit so einer wucht das ich dachte ich habe sie vom Bett gehauen und umgebracht aber natürlich war das drecksteil noch am leben und versuchte mir meinen Arm aufzuschlitzen. Ich überlegte wieder und immer mit der Angst im Nacken das die Katze immer näher kommt (und immer dieses Fauchen!) jedenfalls kam ich auf die Idee echte rohe gewallt einzusetzen ich packte mir ein Kuscheltier das doppelte Ausmase der Katze besas. Aber ich warf es nicht auf die katze sondern lehnte mich nach links an den bettrand um es auf meinen Freund zu werfen um ihn aufzuwecken. Mein plan hatte durch glück funktioniert das Glasauge des Kuscheltiers hat seine Stirn erwischt und er Wachte vollkommen durcheinander auf und verwächselte mich sogar mit seiner schwester-.-
> ...



Sorry aber ich musste echt lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Oh Gott, ich musste auch lachen. XD Auch wenn's bestimmt so schlimm war.


----------



## florian_r (14. Mai 2008)

als kleiner junge bin ich mal ausm fenster gefallen von ca 4 m oda so (müsst mal meinen vater fragen wie hoch das genau war^^) und zwar spielte sich das so ab:

meine halbschwester kam zu besuch und lief mit meinem vater unter dem torbogen durch. ich wollte sie natürlich sehen und hab mich ausm fenster gelehnt und bin prompt rausgefallen. ich muss noch dazu sagen dass dieses fenster 2 glasscheiben hatte, bei denen man eines ganz öffnen konnte und beim andern nur 1 teil rausnehmen konnte (das fenster bestand aus 8 kleinen "fenstern").

bin grad knapp neben einen bordstein auf den bauch gefallen und hab laut einem nachbar ein salto in der luft gemacht.

mein vater is dann mit vollem tempo richtung spital gefahren, aber weil se da schädelbrüche ned behandelten haben sie mich wieder in die selbe richtung zurück in ein anderes spital (das wäre von dem unfallort ca 5 minuten weiter entfernt gewesen) gebracht.

am schluss kam raus, dass ich einen 3 fachen schädelbruch hatte und eine schwere gehirnerschütterung.

mein vater behauptete noch, dass ich im spital noch zusätzlich ausm bett gefallen bin, was mein tod hätte sein können, da se nid sicher waren ob ich eine hirnblutung hatte. deshalb weckten sie mich auch alle 20 minuten :/

aber mein vater hat uns immer riesen geschichten erzählt^^

ich weiss von all dem nur noch wie ich ausm fenster geschaut habe und im wagen mit kopfschmerzen aufgewacht bin und dann weiss ich nix mehr^^ war wohl noch zu jung, is meine erste erinnerung seit der geburt.

10/10


----------



## Arantius (14. Mai 2008)

2/10 Kam, als ich ca 9 oder so war, im Sommer mit Sandalen aus der Post gerannt, Daddy hat auf dem Parkplatz gewartet, Ein auto fährt mir direktam Zeh vorbei. Fußnagel iwie ins Fleisch gebohrt. Naja Wayne, hat schlimmer ausgesehen als es war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10 Schonmal nen Splitter o.ä. unter den Fingernagel gerammt? Auauaua

5/10 Auch als ich ungefähr 9 war: Wollten gerade in den Urlaub fahren. Haben alles in der Wohnung nochmal angeschaut: Fenster zu, Her aus, etc. Ich wollte schauen ob das Bügeleisen aus ist. Was mach ich also? Richtig datsch drauf. Zuerst: Hm is nich heiß. Also isses aus. Dann auf einmal fängts an zu bizzeln. ohoh.... Schnell ins Bad gerannt und Kaltes Wasser drauf. Dann wars aber auch zu spät ^^ Naja wir sind dann nachts losgefahren und nicht, wie geplant, abends^^

Mehr fällt mir gradnicht ein. Kommt bestimmt iwas dazu


----------



## YesButNoButYes (15. Mai 2008)

0/10 Zu Schulzeiten einmal mitten in der Stunde bewusstlos geworden. War danach nen Monat lang "Depp der Schule"!

999x 1/10 Blutungen, Schürfungen

2x 10/10 Loch im Kopf + anschliessendes Nähen

15/10 In jungen Jahren während der Winterzeit 'ne Strassenlaterne geleckt =)
Stand dann 10min lang am Strassenrand während Mutti warmes Wasser suchen ging.


----------



## dejaspeed (15. Mai 2008)

Sturz mitm Fahrrad, zudem bin ich mit dem gebrochen arm weiter bis zur arbeit gefahren bis ich merkte das (auser den Schmerz) was nicht stimmte.

Für den Rest meine lebens ne platte im arm und es ist richtig wenn man sagt das man nach der operation mehr schmerzen hat als davor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (15. Mai 2008)

YesButNoButYes schrieb:


> 0/10 Zu Schulzeiten einmal mitten in der Stunde bewusstlos geworden. War danach nen Monat lang "Depp der Schule"!
> 
> 999x 1/10 Blutungen, Schürfungen
> 
> ...


0/10 Zu Schulzeiten einmal mitten in der Stunde bewusstlos geworden. War danach nen Monat lang "Depp der Schule"!

genau wie ich auch. bin irgendwie bewusstlos in ohnmacht gefallen mitten auf einen schrank lol 1/10

Hab mal mit Freunden geschaukelt und Sprünge gemacht. Nach grosser Höhe gesprungen und mit dem Bein auf so ein Holzteil gefallen. Zum Glück nur verstaucht

4/10

Bin irgendwie mit dem Stuhl voll auf irgendwas gefallen (war da 8 oder so weiss nimmer recht) in den Ferien. Musste mein Kinn nähen 6/10

In der Schule: Ein Ball ist hinter der Bank. Ich leg mich auf die Bank und will den Ball holen. Plötzlich springen ca 10 Jungen auf mich und ich schlag mich voll mit dem Kinn an die Bank 0.o Musste zum Glück nicht nähen

4/10


----------



## Bentok (15. Mai 2008)

Sind ja zum Teil echt krasse und/oder etwas unglaubwürdige Dinge dabei, aber ich weiss wie es im Leben sein kann. Auch wenn etwas noch so unglaubwürdig erscheint, im Leben passieren schon einige merkwürdige Dinge.

Psychische Erlebnisse:

-Ich habe einen geliebten Menschen beim sterben zu sehen müssen... (*&#8734;*/ 10)
-Ich habe meinem kleinen Bruder so oft fast ernshaft verletzt, das es schon krank ist, das bisher nix schlimmeres passiert ist, einige Beispiele hierzu:

1.Ich hatte damals (ich war ca 8 jahre alt) aus einem Einkaufszentrum so Pfeil und Bogen aus Plastig bekommen (Son Gelber Bogen mit Saugnapfpfeilen) und auch viele male damit "geschossen". Als mir dann nach einem Tag alle Pfeile entweder abhanden (auf Bäumen o.ä.) gekommen oder kaputt gegangen sind, dachte ich mir, ich bau mir meine eigenen. Es gibt Filzstifte von einer Firma (dessen Namen ich nicht mehr weiss) aus dennen man an beiden Seiten die Farbspitze abmachen kann, so das ein Röhrchen entsteht. "Glücklicherweise" passten Holzbuntsifte gerade sooo rein, das hat also prima gehalten. Eines habe ich rechts (mit der Spitze nach Innen) gesteckt und das andere links, wo die Stiftspitze als "Pfeilspitze" dienen sollte. Alles hat gepasst, der Pfeil war Lang genug, und als Testschuss sollte mein Bruder sich aufn Boden setzen und nen Plüschhasen aufn Kopf halten, den ich veruschen wollte abzuschiessen. Ich zielte also, doch plötzlich dachte ich mir "lass es besser", als ich gerade die "Waffe" "Entladen" (lol) wollte, rutschte mir der Pfeil ab, und ich traf meinen Bruder nen cm neben seinem rechten Auge...Die Narbe sieht man heute noch.

Ich könnte mir das NIEMALS verzeihen, wenn ich gerade meinen Mitmenschen die ich so sehr liebe, so verletzen... würde

2.Mein kleiner Bruder lag aufn Boden, neben ihm ein Holzstuhl, (auf Kopfhöhe) und naja ich hatte sonnen Zirkel mit ZWEI Metalspitzen in der Hand. Ich hab diesen ein paar mal so auf den Stuhl fallen lassen, weil der so lustig gesprungen ist. Nach ein paar Versuchen meinte ich "Guck mal Nici", ließ den Zirkel erneut fallen und er landete wieder einen cm neben dem Auge....


Physiche Ereignisse:

(5/10)
-Als Kleiner (sich noch an der Frischen Luft aufhaltender) Köttel *gg*, (ca 10 Jahre alt) kletterte ich auf alles was sich beklettern ließ. Ich war an jenem sonnigen Tag mit einem Typen unterwegs, von dem ich mich eig von meiner Mutter aus fernhalten sollte, aber wie man als Kind nunmal so ist, man weiss alles besser >.<.
Nunja ich bin mit diesem Typ (ich nenn ihn mal Peter; dieser Name wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen verfremdet xD) ein bisschen rumgelaufen. Nunja wir waren an einem "Gummibaum" angekommen, der ziemlich hoch lag, da er auf einem Hügel stand. Peter meinte nun: "spring mal da an diesen Ast, wenn du das kannst". Blöd wie ich nunma war (betonung liegt auf WAR ^^) tat ich wie mir geheissen. Dumm nur, das ich da jetzt so hang, und nicht mehr ans rettende Ufer zurückkam, ich bemerkte mein Problem ziemlich rasch, da die Kräfte eines 10 Jährigen nicht ausreichen um ewig an einem Ast zu hängen. "Hilf mir Peter, ich kann mich nicht mehr halten" er meinte nur trocken "nönö, das schaffste schon selber". Aber just in diesem Moment, verließ mich meine Kraft, ich stürzte in ca 3 Metern Tiefe, klatschte aufn den senkrechten  Boden auf, der Kopf war als zweiter dran, und dann purzelte ich den rest des Hügels hinunter.

Ich lief heulend nach Haus, aber bis auf ein paar Schürfwunden und ne Platzwunde, war alle sim Lot.

(4/10)

Vor einem jahr ca., eingeladen auf eine B-day Party eines guten Freundes, passierte etwas dämmliches...
Wir feierten seinen 18ten in einer Feuerwehrwache.
Zunächst einmal war alles völlig super, bis auf das meine damalige Freundin an genau diesem Tag nach 7 Monaten mit mir Schluss machte. Ich war ziemlich angefressen, und hab aus diesem Grund mehr Bier getrunken als gut für mich gewesen wäre. Ich unterhielt mich mit dem besagtem Burzeltagskind über seinen Unfall (der auch bei Notruf auf RTL zusehen war) und sagte schließlich, "Ich finde es immernoch krass was da passiert ist, ich hab mir Gott sei dank noch GAR NIX gebrochen". Naja nach einigen Pullen Bier, musste ich halt mal "schiffen gehen". Die Sache mit meiner EX kam immer wieder in mir hoch, und ich wurde stocksauer, das es so weit gekommen ist, denn lieben tat ich sie natürlich immer noch. Ich blieb auch nachdem ich fertig war noch ne weile auf dem Herren WC, und grübelte vor mich hin, wie es dazu kam. Ich war ziemlich deprimiert und sauer auf mich selbst. Meine Wut war so extrem, das ohne über los zu gehen mit voller Wucht auf die "Sitz"klotür schlug. Die Tür hat ne Delle drin, und nachdem ich mich abreagiert habe, wollte ich mir die Hände waschen. Ich bemerkte das meine Hand in windeseile um das 4 fache angeschwollen war und knall rot wurde. Ich blieb also noch etwas um meine Hand zu kühlen. Dann kam einer meiner Kollegen rein, fragte mich wieso ich da so sitze mit der Hand unterm Wasser. Nachdem ich erklärt hab was los sei, sind wir zu dem im Hause anwesendem Rettungsdienst gegangen. Der meinte nach "eingehenden" Unetrsuchungen: "hmm warscheinlich ist da was gebrochen, das heisst, ab ins Krankenhaus" Da ich aber weiterhin auf der Party sein wollte meine ich "Nene geht schon". Dann meinte der Notdiensttyp "Naja entweder du bleibst hier, und du kannst Pech haben das sich das durch knochensplitter entzündet und deine Hand amputiert werden kann, oder du gehts jetz verdammt nochmal ins Krankenhaus, du kannst ja dann wieder kommen". Auch wenn ich beim besten Willen nicht wollte, (Alkohol ftw...) wurde ich ins KH gefahren.

Ende vom Lied war: Ich hab nen Mittelhandknochenbruch, durfte nen Gips tragen (schreibhand >.<) und demenstrechend, wurde mein Alltag zur katastrophe, ich hab so wenig gegesssen wie es ging, damit ich net aufs Klo musste xD. 

(6/10)
Mit 6 Jahren bin ich mit voller Wucht mit dem Kopf gegen nen Briefkasten gelaufen...Platzwunde ftw...

Das war´s soweit von mir, gute Besserung und viel Glück an euch ^^

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Caymen (15. Mai 2008)

Oo wenn ich so sehe was euch schon alles passiert ist ...
...dann glaub ich hatte ich bis jetzt ganz schön Glück mit verletzungen
Aber ein paar mal ist mir auch was schlimmes widerfahren:

Es war Silvester und ich war noch klein (10 oder so...weiß nicht mehr genau). Weil man als Kleinkind halt darauf steht haben wir bleigießen gemacht...Meine Schwester will gerade das Blei in die Schüssel kippen und kippt mir das flüssige(!!) Blei direkt über den Finger. Autsch !
DIe Wunde sieht man immernoch..
( 5/10)
Ein schöner Spanienurlaub, gefühlte 48 Grad im Schatten...
Nunja ich hab gemeint ich könnte da Barfusss rumlaufen...
Dann kams wie es kommen musste...
Erst waren es nur Steinplatten ( gefühlte 60 Grad...)
ABer dann kamen wir zu einem Weg auf dem Metallplatten ausgelegt waren...(Gefühlte 100 Grad... >.<) Nunja hat ziemlich wehgetan und war ungefähr 100 Meter zu laufen...gab einige BöseVerbrennungen an den Füßen
(3/10)

Naja das schlimmste was mir je passiert ist war nicht arg schmerzhaft abe wirklich Horror Pur...
Ich war noch klein (schätze Neun Jahre) und wache auf einmal mitten in der Nacht auf...(war denke ich 4 Uhr oder so)
plötzlich merke ich...Atemnot...(Hab Asthma und leichet Atemprobleme)...Dann wird es schlimmer..(Hatte zu der Zeit schnupfen)...und ich konnte nicht mehr durch den mund atmen, also garicht...Oah wenn ich daran zurückdenke..einfach Horror...Bin dann ganz schnell zu meinen Eltern gerannt und meine Mutter hat mir so ein Komisches Not-Asthma-Spray gegeben...Naja das war wirklich schlimm und ich erinnere mich nicht gern zurück...konnte immerhin fast 30 Sekunden lang nicht Atmen..
(9/10)


----------



## Nélu (15. Mai 2008)

Moin!

Man sagt zwar, Schadenfreude sei nicht nett, aber ich habe echt teilweise am Boden gelegen ^^


Meine Ereignisse

- Als kleines Kind mitm BobbyCar auf die Schnauze gefallen und mir beinahe alle Zähne rausgeschlagen habe und meinen Kiefer derart demoliert habe, dass ein paar meiner "zweiten" Zähne ausblieben und die, die gekommen sind, sind extrem Temperatursensibel. Laufe heute (als 18 Jähriger) noch mit 2-3 Milchzähnen rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mit 21 bekomm ich dann schon meine Dritten.. dann müssen alle Zähne raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Ebenfalls als kleiner Junge rannte ich in die Tischkante unseres Steintisches. Platzwunde und genäht. Habe heute noch ne Narbe unter der Braue.

- Als etwa 12 Jähriger im Spanienurlaub wollte ich unbedingt schwimmen im Pool (war ein Privathaus mit eigenem Pool). Ich rannte los, stiess mir den grossen Zeh an einer Kante an und rutschte mit dem Knie direkt in das Chlorwasser. Hat gebrannt WIE DIE SAU. Die Schürfwunde sieht man noch heute (bedeckt das ganze rechte Knie).

- Als 14 Jähriger Bengel küsste ich die Kühlerhaube eines Autos mit voller Wucht (schon wieder musste meine Fresse dranglauben - zum Glück nix bleibendes). Nasenbein gebrochen und Gehirnerschütterung.


So, ihr dürft lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chier (17. Mai 2008)

Hmm fangen Wir mal an:

1. Mit 7 Jahren Kopf an der Heizung angeschlagen... 10 Mins später im Krankenhaus.. wurde genäht...
2. Mit 13 Jahren einen Schiefhals(höllische Schmerzen zum Schreien).....musste in Krankenhaus und OP autsch autsch autsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  haut rein


----------



## Emptybook (20. Juli 2008)

Ich weis was das schlimmste war was mir körperlich bisjetzt wiederfahren ist.
Aber erinnern kann ich mich nicht.
Aufgrund meines Traumas das ich davon zog und des Schockzustandes in den sich mein Körper versetzt hat.
Lag 2 Monate im Krankenhaus .
Einen davon auf der Intensiv im künstlichen Koma.



An das schlimmste an das ich mich erinnern kann was mir körperlich widerfahren ist, war als meine Mutter erfahren hat das ich die 5te Klasse des Gymis schwänze und von ihr fliegen werde.
Hat mich verprügelt und das ganze treppenhaus hochgeschlagen, wir wohnten damals ganz oben, und das Haus war 20-25 Meter hoch.
Zuhause bekam ich dann auch noch prügel, naja mit Holzlatten , schuhen die einem gegen den Kopf geworfen werden, halt das übliche .

Da war auch noch so ein schönes als ich und mein kumpel uns grad mit 2 Punks kloppen wollten kam der 3te mit Pfefferspray(wieschreibt man das?) und zack in meine und seine Augen 
Pffeferspray ist echt Feige und übel , ich hasse Punks auf ewig seid diesem Erlebnis.


Das  war natürlich bloß paar der schlimmsten ereignisse.
gab auch noch viele andere .
Eigentlich könnte ich einen ganzen Roman über schlimme Ereignisse und Gewalt schreiben.

So ich denke ich dürfte das Thema nicht verfehlt haben ;D


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

da war ein heißes bügeleisen dass soooo toll glänzte...
Brrrrrzzzzzz.... heiß!!
kindheitstrauma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dmals für mir 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*EDIT*
Als ich gemerkt hab das Bill kaulitz kein Mädchen is...
also nicht weill ich ihn liebe *kotz*
naja das war schon schmerzhaft...  7/10

Noch schlimmer... also ich realisiert habe, dass ich 1,5jahre lang single war.... da hab ich mir gedacht, mensch timo hör auf mit wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw bins immernoch xD
naja 10/10 xD


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

*gg* Jaja ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt..
Ich hab mal als Köttel an ne stundenlang aktive Glühbirne gepackt weil da iwas drauf war XD
Nachdem ich wie nen besenkter Affe durch die Wohnung gelaufen bin, hab ich meinen Finger ewig im kalten Wasser gehalten und woltl den da gar nimmer raus ziehen.

Meine Finger hatte ne riesen Brandblase und seid dem Weiss ich> Glügbirnen = Böse !

So Far xD
Bentok


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

tritt in die ... weichteile... -.-"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
xD


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> tritt in die ... weichteile... -.-"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als ich diese Person da kennenlernte. o___o


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Juli 2008)

am sattelgurt von den pferden ist ein ziehmlich langer und dicker metallstift den hab ich mir durch die linke hand gejagt


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Und das scherzlichste von allen: Letztens bin ich 'nem Mobbingopfer beigesprungen... Resultat: 5 Wandschrank-Kerle verprügeln mich...


alter schwede was für arschgesichter gehn auf mädchen los?



Osse schrieb:


> 10/10 mit mittelohrentzündung aufgewacht, unsagbare schmerzen, gefühl als ob ich all die nervenbahnen vom ohr bis in den kopf spüren konnte. mischung aus brennende säure und feuer.


ok das kann ich so unterschreiben! 10/10



Osse schrieb:


> 9/10 4 Weisheitszähne entfernt worden. alle auf einmal. für davon 2 musste der kiefer aufgebrochen werden.


ich habe bis jetzt nur 2 gezogen bekommen, bei beiden wurde der kiefer aufgebrochen und BEIDE haben sich entzündet! 20/10

so jetzt mal zu meinen erlebnissen:

also ich hatte/habe so nen city roller. iwann kam ich auf die idee mal meinen fuß bei voller fahrt nen scheißsteilen berg runter einfach mal meinen fuß vorne dranhalte. Tja, bin nach vorne gekracht und habe den stutz mit beiden armen abgefangen (leider waren beide arme durchgestreckt) ich konnte die arme 2 wochen lang nicht bewegen! 9/10

bin beim wipen von der wipe gefallen. arm gebrochen! (war noch sehr jung) ?/10

Diverese male verprügelt worden bis ich aufm boden lag (scheiße wenn man helfen will) 8/10


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

7/10: 

Bei einer Schlägerei bekam ich einen Gürtel mit einer Metallschnalle über den Kopf gebraten - eine 12 cm-Schramme in meinem Kopf.

4/10:

Beim Versuch, mit dem Fahrrad einen Hügel hinaufzufahren, verlor ich das Tempo und rollte plötzlich rückwärts. Natürlich, NATÜRLICH waren da unten Brennesseln. Da purzelte ich dann auch rein, mein ganzer Körper anschliessend voller weisser Pickelchen.

10/10:

Springt mal von einer Brücke, wenn ein Motorboot genau dann unten durch schwimmt.


----------



## k3ks (28. Juli 2008)

Schmerzhafte Erlebnisse:

5/10 Grundschulzeit, mal so ne Plastikkugel von einem Bändel von einer Jacke aufn Hinterkopf bekommen... kleine Platzwunde aber zum Glück kein Nähen :O

8/10 Bein im Skilager gebrochen weil ich ausm Fenster gesprungen bin ... 

?/10 Wie ich zwischen 4-6 war mim Schaukelfertchen! voll gegen die Heizung gedonnert, Platzwunde mit Nähen ... Schmerz unbekannt aber vorhanden.

2/10 Erstes Jahr aufm Gymnasium... Tutoren führen uns herum ich hab nen Bleistift verkehrt herum in der Hosentasche (Spitze nach ausen), wir rennen die Treppe runter (haben eine Hausrally gemacht) und dabei den Arm am Bleistift aufgespießt, hat aber irgendwie nicht weh getan :/ (Aber man sieht noch ne Narbe)

2x 7/10 Eingewachsener Zehnagel   ---> 8/10 Die OP deswegen ... Das hat gebrannt wie ... weiß nich was 

3/10 Beim Inlinerfahren Handgelenk gebrochen ... Da will man das erste mal die Halfpipe runter fahren ... fährt einem der Kumpel in Weg!

?/10 In der Kindheit nen Tacker kennen gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Finger hat sich nich so gefreut.

Nicht Schmerzhaft... aber anstrengend:

Ich hatte zwei mal Krebs, das werd ich nie vergessen. Es hat zwar nicht physisch weh getan, aber im nachhinein Seelisch. Hab das nicht so ganz kapiert war beim ersten mal 6 Jahre und beim Rezidiv war ich 9. War anstrengend für meine Eltern und für mich erst im nachhinein. Naja mein Post is irgendwie schon so groß ich hör dann ma auf zu schreiben...



PS: Ja ich mach gerne viele "..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (29. Juli 2008)

1. Erlebniss: 

5 Jahre alt, wir waren kurz davor in den Urlaub zu fahren. Meine Eltern hatten Motoröl in eine Colaflasche
abgefühlt kp warum.Weil ich als Kind immer schon Cola getrunken hab bin ich also hin und hab an der Flasche genuggelt.
Als ich dann gemerkt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dass es kein Cola war -> Erstmal zu Mama gerannt -> Krankenhaus
Gott sei dank hab ich zu wenig getrunken, so dass man mir nicht den Magen auspumpen musste.
Dass da ein X auf der Flasche war hab ich erst später gesehen. 

2. Erlebniss:

7 oder 8 Jahre alt, Ich war mit meiner Mutter einkaufen und ich wollte so nen roten Power Ranger haben >.<
Den hab ich nich bekommen... Also dann daheim waren und aus dem Auto ausgetiegen sind, hab ich mich natürlich 
immer noch aufgeführt und hab dann aus Protest mit den Füßen auf dem Boden gestampft (Ich hoff das kann man sich
einigermaßen bildlich vorstellen). Da unser Haus Neubau ist, lagen noch einige Latten etc. rum und ich bin dann dummerweiße
auf eine Latte getreten, wo ein rostiger Nagel rausschaute. -> Erstmal zu Mama gerannt -> Krankenhaus
Hatte aber zum Glück keine Blutvergiftung oder Wundstarrkrampf

Yab hab immer nen guten Schutzengel dabei Hrhrhr


----------



## Kappi (29. Juli 2008)

da weis man bei einigen nich ob man lachen oder weinen soll..

naja meine erlebnisse:
2/10 Arm gebrochen (die einzige zugefrorene Pfütze im Umkreis von 3km erwischt...)

5/10 vom Auto angefahren (das Auto sah danach wenigstens schlimmer aus als ich)

6/10 durch ne Glastür gerannt (danke Mutter fürs so saubere putzen das man durchkucken kann..)

3/10 Weisheitszähne (vor allem die darauf folgende Fahrt mit dem Bus... herlich)

4/10 Blinddarm

7/10 eine sehr niedrige Decke im Keller meiner Großeltern...

20/10 Freundin hat Schluss gemacht (ja ich bin ein Weichei und steh dazu)

wenn ich mir das so ansehe.. sollte ich hauptsächlich besser aufpassen wo ich hinlaufe^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juli 2008)

Hab noch was hinzuzufügen... erst vor einiger Zeit passiert...
Ich kleiner Depp mal wieder auf Naturtrip.. (Komplett in passender... mittelalterlicher Kleidung mit Waffen) irgendwo unterwegs... weiß garnicht mehr warum auf jeden Fall hatte ich für ne Kurze Zeit in der Nacht das Schwert gezogen... natürlich ganz normal weggesteckt und erst am Morgen gemerkt das ich mich am finger und das halbe bein recht aufgeschnitten hatte :-> Keine Ahnung warum ich das in der nacht nicht gemerkt hatte... am morgen als ichs sah brannte es wie die Hölle


----------



## Happening (29. Juli 2008)

Ein Kumpel von mir und ich haben uns ein wenig geprügelt und ZACK seinen Ellenbogen ins Gesicht und Nase gebrochen, bin noch einen ganz Tag so rumgelaufen, denn es tat komischerweise überhaupt nicht weh. 1/10

Beim Fussballspielen: ich versuch noch an den Ball zu kommen, falle dabei hin. Ich will gerade aufstehen als mir ein anderer voll aufs Knie tritt.. Das Knie ist sofort in allen Farben angeschwollen und hat geblutet wie Sau. Auch das hat aber irgendwie nicht wehgetan!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10

Hmm.. Das war noch in der Grundschule... Ich wurde geschubst, bin mit dem Mund gegen eine Kante einer Mauer gefallen. Es hatte fürchterlich geblutet, sodass die Lehrer etc. nichts sehen konnten. Also bin ich in der Schule geblieben. Als ich nach Hause kam, hab ich erstmal was gegessen. Als dann meine Mutter nach Hause kam und mein schmerzverzerrtes Gesicht beim Kauen gesehen hat, schaute sie mir in den Mund und sah, dass einer meiner Zähne dreigeteilt war.. Wir sofort zum Arzt und unter Nakose wurde das dann entfernt und so.. Ich kann mich zwar nicht mehr wirklich an die Schmerzen erinnern, aber es musste schon schlimm gewesen sein. 6/10

Auch noch in der Schulzeit. Beim Fussbalspielen umgeknickt und voll die Schmerzen gehabt. Die Sanitäter meinten dann, die Sehne war irgendwie stark überdehnt.. Also ab ins Krankenhaus, zwei Stunden später, als mein Fuß stabilisiert worden war, bin ich dann nach Hause. Genau eine Wochen später bin ich wieder beim Schulsport umgeknickt und Sehne gerissen.. Au!! 8/10

Das Folgende hat zwar nicht wirklich wehgetan war aber einfach nur schlimm:
Auch in der Schulzeit. Ich hatte Quatsch mit ein paar Freunden gemacht,und irgendwie kam es dann dazu, dass ich einem anderen hinterhergelaufen bin. Er springt über so eine Holzbank, die noch nass vom Regen war. Ich hinterher, rutsch aber auf der Sitzfläche aus und schlag mit dem Brustkorb gegen die Lehne. Kriege überhaupt keine Luft mehr und hab höllische Schmerzen in der Brust, konnte nicht atmen bis ich schließlich zusammenbreche. Im Krankenhaus wache ich auf, Diagnose: Rippenbruch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... nicht schön!


----------



## Happening (29. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Beim Versuch, mit dem Fahrrad einen Hügel hinaufzufahren, verlor ich das Tempo und rollte plötzlich rückwärts. Natürlich, NATÜRLICH waren da unten Brennesseln. Da purzelte ich dann auch rein, mein ganzer Körper anschliessend voller weisser Pickelchen.


das hab ich auch schonmal geschafft.. Tat aber garnicht so dol weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juli 2008)

Ich (Mann) bin mal von den Fahrradpedalen abgerutsch (Herrenrad)
das waren die schmerzhaftesten Minuten meines Lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hab geflucht wie'n Seebär. War gerade Morgens an der Schule

Edit2: Aufm Zebrastreifen angefahren->Arm gebrochen, diverse andere Wunden. Der Kerl wollte aber Geld weil ne Delle in seinem Wagen war-.- Hab den Kerl so aus meinem Krankenzimmer gejagt, als er damit ankam!

Hatte mal nen eingewachsenen Zehnagel. Wurde operativ entfern. Der Clown eines Chirugen/Arztes hatte gepfuscht. Resultat: 8x nachoperiert! 8 verdammte mal!
Habe kaum noch Gefühl im Rechten großen Zeh. Achja: Das Stück Nagel wächst mittlerweile Seitlich! Ja so wie es klingt, ist es auch! Aber an den kommt keiner mehr ran, seitdem war ich auch nicht wieder beim Arzt...


----------



## Rappi (29. Juli 2008)

Humpelpumpel16 schrieb:


> 2x 6/10: 2 Eingewachsene Zehnnägel^^
> 
> 9/10 Volle Kanne gegen nen Schrank gelaufen weil ich auf dem linken Auge alles doppelt gesehn hab weil es durch ne Spritze leicht betäupt war (Kieferchirurg hat nen Nerv bei Betäuben erwischt :>)
> 
> 10/10 z.Z extreme Rückenschmerzen da ich ne verkrümmte Wirbelsäule hab xD



Ich hab auch eine angeborene Wirbelsäurenverkrümmung, aber gott sei dank noch kaum Rückenschmerzen.

-Beinahe-Ohnmacht auf dem Fußballspielfeld, nach harten Kopftreffer durch einen eiskalten Ball mitten im Winter. (War damals 10 oder so) 2/10
-Im Bad knalle ich mit dem Ellbogen gegen den Badezimmerschrank, verliere das Bewusstsein, falle mit dem Hinterkopf auf den Wannenrand. Wenn ich bei Bewusstsein gewesen wäre, wäre es wohl sehr schmerzhaft. So kann ich nur die Kopfschmerzen danach beurteilen 4/10
-Platzwunde nachdem ich geschubst wurde und mit dem Hinterkopf gegen einen metallenen Pfeiler gefallen bin 5/10
-Fall mit dem Steißbein/und ein Bisschen vom Rücken vorraus auf einen Baumstumpf. 6/10
-Treppenfall inkl. Armbruch 6/10
-Ausrutschen auf einem rutschenden Teppich und Flug gegen eine geschlossene Tür mit Armen und Stirn voraus 9/10
-Herabfallender (kleiner) Schrank landet in meinem Rücken 3/10
-Aufstehen und stoßen an einem hängenden Feuerlöscher 4/10


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hasse  Glastüren -.-

Objekt A 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eine Glastür

Objekt b Mein ellenbogen

Objekt c Mein Mutter

Objekt d Der Wind

Ich geh aus dem Wohnzimmer raus und meine mum ruft mich nochmals zurück, weil ih ihr helfen sollte..ich drech mich um und genau in dem Moment gibs en Durchzug und die Tür knallt in meinen Ellenbogen..Viele Scherben  eine durfte ich aus meinem Arm rausziehen und viel Blut...ich dachte nur shit die Glassscheibe..  Schmerz 0/10 war geschockt..hat danach aber auch net wehgetan^^

Ist nochml passiert nur ohne Wind..habe mich unglücklich bewegt.
Und das mit 17..Autsch^^


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

Da ich in den Sommerferien in Moskau war und mir alle unbedingt die U-bahn zeigen wollten,(die wirklich sehenswert ist etwas vergleichbares habe ich noch nie gesehen!)
bin ich schließlich mit meiner Cousine in die U-bahn. Die Sicherheitskontrollen in Form von Weghindernissen sehen etwas anders aus als in Deutschland unzwar wie folgt, eine lange Reihe aus Kästen und im Durchgang zwischen den Kästen befinden sich Öffnungen in den Innenseiten der Kästen aus denen eine Plexiglaswand herausspringt wenn man ohne Ticket da durchläuft (nebenbei ertönt auch noch so ein lustiges lied). Jedenfalls ich lege das Ticket auf das Scannerfeld des Durchgangs und bewege mich durch die Öffnung (ich muss anmerken, dass ich seitlich durchgelaufen bin da ich mit meiner Cousine einkaufen war und ich die Tüten getragen habe)als pötzlich aus den Kästen diese sicherheitssperre herausgeschossen kommt und mich extrem einklemmt sowohl von vorn als auch von hinten. (selbst die einkaufstüten sind irrgendwie gerissen). Jedenfalls wurde mein männlichstes Stück dermaßen eingeklemmt, dass ich das Bewustsein vor Schmerzen verloren habe. Nachdem ich plötzlich mit einem Schmerzensschrei zu mir kahm blickte mich meine Cousine und eine Kontrolörin in voller Panik an und sagten mir ich sei für volle 10 minuten weggenickt und, dass sie gerade einen krankewagen hollen wollten.
Nach diesem Vorfall hatte ich noch 4 Tage später Magenschmerzen und wollte am liebsten nie wieder aufstehen
10/10 versucht nie in Russland schwarz zu fahren...
Edith: Da fällt mir noch ein das meine Cousine sagte als ich mit dem Schmerzensschrei zu mir kam hatte ich einen Gesichtsausdruck als würde ich versuchen jemanden zu erwürgen ~.~


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Als mein Blinddarm fast durchgebrochen ist. Das tat höllisch weh und besonder sie Tage nach der OP.
> 
> Als ich als kleines Kind in einen Glastisch gefallen bin. Dabei kann ich mich nicht mehr an die schmerzen erinnern, aber man kann sich vorstellen, dass es weh tat.
> 
> Dann vor kurzem noch als ich mit meinem Motorrad in meinem Freund gefahren bin.


Jap, bin auch mal als kleines Kind aufn Glastisch gefallen. War bestimmt schmerzhaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (31. Juli 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jap, bin auch mal als kleines Kind aufn Glastisch gefallen. War bestimmt schmerzhaft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, es war schmerzhaft, da ich mich noch daran erinnern kann, dass ich ziemlich viel geschriehen und geweint habe und mein ganzer Körper war mit Blut überströmt. Jetzt müsst ihr euch mal vorstellen, was das auch noch für ein Schock für mich war, als ich an mir runter schaute und alles voller Blut war. Ich hatte angst um mein Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felixg3 (31. Juli 2008)

Auf Ferieninsel Vlieland treppe runtergeflogen, mit wirbelsäulen und rippenprellung mit verdacht auf wirbelbruch per heli ins Krankenhaus Leuwaarden.

10/10, ich habe mir vor Schock und Schmerzen in die Hose gemacht und war 3 Minuten in Ohnmacht.


----------



## ..V# (31. Juli 2008)

Hab mir bei Wii zoggen ein Finger gebrochen ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann ja nur mir passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. August 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ja, es war schmerzhaft, da ich mich noch daran erinnern kann, dass ich ziemlich viel geschriehen und geweint habe und mein ganzer Körper war mit Blut überströmt. Jetzt müsst ihr euch mal vorstellen, was das auch noch für ein Schock für mich war, als ich an mir runter schaute und alles voller Blut war. Ich hatte angst um mein Leben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, ich hatte ne Platzwunde über der Nase, aber da war ich 1 Jahr alt, kann ich mich net mehr dran erinnern^^.


----------



## Kasdeja (1. August 2008)

Hoch entzündete Gallenblasen sind heftige Schmerzen. Vor allem dass man da auch weder essen noch trinken kann. Eine Woche nur Schmerzmittel im Krankenhaus das es einem übel wird. Ahoi. Krümmen vor Schmerzen. Echt heftig.
Also Gallenblase steht bei mir an erster Stelle von erlebten Schmerzen. (sie musste dann übrigens auch entfernt werden, is denen fast entgegengekommen bei der Op so entzündet war die..)


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

meine mutter musste auch die gallenblase wegnehemen .. 
hat sehr weh getan glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber schaut ganz lustig aus das ding wenn sie es dir so rausgeben(also dieser"gallenstein") ist mehr so ein kern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (2. August 2008)

hmm sagen wir mal : 

7/10 : beide Handgelenke beim snowboarden gebrochen; iwo in einem kleinen Ort in Österreich, dann erstmal ne ganze Zeit bis da son Rettungswagen ankommt, bis der losfuhr hats auch gedauert, weil ein ausländisches Kind sich verletzt hatte aber niemand es verstehen konnte. ..oh das war viel schlimmer als die Brüche: ich musste mich auf eine Liege legen und meine Arme wurden an den fingern auf gehängt und dann kam Unterarm ein Gewicht rann, damit die Muskeln entspannen--> nach ner Viertelstunde stemmt der Arzt sich mit seiner ganzen Körpermasse an meinen zerbrechlichen Arm und muss die Hand wieder auf die richtige Stelle des Unterarmes schieben...insgesamt 6 Std im Krankenhaus, weil auch immer schlimmere Unfälle noch dazwischen kamen. das war ein tag xD   3/10 mit zwei eingegipsten Armen den Alltag 4 wochenlang meistern =) 

5/10 : schlafend im Zug (in som Schlafding extra) mit dem Kopf voran auf die Kante der eisen Heizung. *schnüff* da wachsen nun keine Haare mehr.

6/10 : fragt nicht wie xD: mit dem Schienbein so gegen nen Stein gestoßen, dass an selbiger Stelle der Knochen gut zu sehen war *immer noch schauder*


----------



## Shrukan (2. August 2008)

Katze schnibbelt mir beide Handrücken auf... auaaaaaaaa!

7/10

Nagel eingewachsen -> Rausziehen 8/10 :/


----------



## m@r1@n (2. August 2008)

6/10 Ich war mal bei so einer Grillhütte, naja etwas angetrunken (ja ich bin saumäßig cool wenn ich hier von angetrunken sein erzähle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) naja auf jedenfall musst ich mein athletischen Künste unter Beweis stellen was dann auf bei den ersten zwei rollen noch gut klappte nur war am ende der dritten Rolle so ein Holzsitzbrett von so einer Spielplatzwippe so im Weg dass ich mit dem gesamten Schwung mit dem Kopf dagegen schlug... Naja das resultat war eine platzwunde unter meinem auge


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Epic Fail:

1. Das Rail und der Hoden
Der Titel beschreibt alles. Der Standart-Skateboard-Boardslid Unfall.
Man fährt an, hüpft auf ein Geläder (in meinem Fall ein Rail an fünf Stufen).
Wenn man das flasch macht bricht das Board genau über deinen wertvollsten Teilen und du stüzt unaufhaltbar richtung Rail...

2. Das Rail und das Gesicht.
Den ersten Railkontakt als Snowboarder hatte ich nicht, wie das eiegtlich so ist, mit dem Board, sondern mit dem Gesicht.
Nach dem Abspringen hab ich irgendwas getan, was mich in der Luft nach vorne kippen lies...
Das Rail geküsst -eher unangehem.

3. Das Gesicht und der Asphalt
Ich hatte in meinem Board neue, schnellere Kugellager eingebaut. Aber dass die Spassvögel sooo schnell waren, hatte ich nciht erahnen können. Ich fuhr also standartmäßig den Berg zum Skatepark runter, wurde schneller, schneller SCHNELLER!!! Als ich da aber realiserte war mir längst klar, dass es schmerzhaft werden würde.
Möglichkeit 1: Ausrollen lassen, und hoffen, dass kein Auto kommt.
Möglichkeit 2: Abspringen bevor die Straße kommt.
Ich entschied mich für Zwei, ladete mit beiden Füßen so ungünstig, dass ich mir in beiden die Bänder anriss, fiel udn durchschlug mir fast die Obelippe als ich aus dem schwarzen Asphalt ankam. Unschön, sehr blutig.

4. Die Flasche
Ich war Glasflaschen wegbringen, an diesen Containeren, man kennt die ja, Braun, Weiss, Grün.
In jedem Fall hatte ich festestellt: 
1. Wenn man hart genug wirft, kann man die Flasche im inneren zertrümmern.
2. Wenn man weit genug weg ist, und trifft, sieht das ziemlich lässig aus.

Ich wollte beides kombinieren, böser Fehler.
Ich traf mit der Weinflasche das Loch des Containers nicht, der federte die Flasche direkt zu mir zurück und ich war nicht mehr fähig zu reagieren. Spuckte Blut, und es tat weh.
Wenig später sollte mir klar werden, dass meie Schneidezähne ihren Dienst erfüllt hatten: Durch den Druck der Flasche durchtennten sie die Oberlippe. Jaowhl, ich hatte ein Loc in der Oberlippe.
Viel Blut, ziemlich schmerzhaft, mit fünf Stichen genäht. Von aussen sieht man heute nichts mehr, aber von innen kann ich immernoch eine Narbe spüren.


----------



## SLIM02 (4. August 2008)

..V# schrieb:


> Hab mir bei Wii zoggen ein Finger gebrochen ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




LOL  wie kann man Sich Einen finger brechen beim Zocken lol XD


----------



## Worry (4. August 2008)

7/10 Beim Karatetraining tragen wir immer Tiefschutz (für die Lendengegend).
Ich war ein bißchen spät und hatte es verplant den anzuziehen.
Tja da hieß es dann auch schon:
"Maik kommst du bitte, ich zeig mal kurz wie ihr das besser machen könnt."
Ihr könnt euch denken was wir geübt haben ... tritt in die Genitalien, vom feinsten!
Vor der gesammten Mannschaft war ich dann mal schön 10 min weggetreten... ha ha welch Wortwitz...

Aber im Vergleich zu einigen Sachen die ich hier schon gelesen hab, erging es mir echt schmerzfrei in meinem Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (4. August 2008)

12/10 meine Freundin hatt so ein Riesengrosses Bett gehabt und wir haben uns halt son bischen amüsiert uns rumgeschubst und uns nen bischen geprügelt, hat immer tierisch spass gemacht. Dann schubst sie mich ich verliere das Gleichgewicht falle rückwärts aus dem Bett, und bleibe bei dieser ganzen Aktion mit dem Arm zwischen diesem dummen Gitter vom Bett hängen..... der Arm war durch und meine Freundin hat mich dann mitn Roller ins Krankenhaus gefahren 50/10 der Fahrtwind gab mir den Rest. sah ends Krank aus wie der Arm im Wind hin und her flog......

Seit eben diesen Tag fühl ich mich irgendwie unwohl in metallbetten......


----------



## K0l0ss (4. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Epic Fail:
> 
> 1. Das Rail und der Hoden
> Der Titel beschreibt alles. Der Standart-Skateboard-Boardslid Unfall.
> ...



ich fühle mit dir. Letztens ist mir das selbe passiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu neuen Bearings hab ich auch was. Ich wollte ganz normal ne Rampe droppen. Zu schnell Weggerutscht. Am Arsch ne Schürfwunde durch die ich nicht mehr schmerzfrei sitzen konnte. Beide Handgelenke verstaucht, wobei eins nach knapp 2 Monaten immer noch Schmerzen bereitet, sowie Platzwunde am Kopf, weils Board nach vorne weggerutscht ist.

Auf einer anderen Rampe hab ich mich so gemault, dass mein Board nach hinten weggerutscht ist. Ich konnte locker ohne Probleme die Rampe runterrutschen. Nur dann kam das Board hinter her. Gehirnerschütterung.

Wenn ich mal wieder drin bin nach einer Verletzung und gerade wieder üben will und auch fast irgendwelche Tricks schaffe, dann, dann kommt die nächste Verletzung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

Auf der Abschlussfahrt in den Bayrischen Wald skifahren. Für eine Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ 
2 meiner Klassenkameraden hatten auf der Fahrt Geburtstag und wir sind allesamt(Schüler und Lehrer) vom Skiberg zu einer Gaststätte gefahren. Reinfeiern. Da manche nicht mal 16 sind, durften wir nur 2 Bier trinken. Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt, blieb es dabei nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja, soweit zur Vorgeschichte. Am nächsten Morgen, früh wieder zum Gipfel und ich hatte nen Mordskater. Ich dachte mir platzt der Schädel. Und der Lehrer hat mich (zu recht, bin ja selber schuld) zum steilsten und schwierigsten Gipfel mit geschleift!
Sollten wir runter fahren-> ging sogar recht gut. Am Anfang. Ich plötzlich ein Bestialisches Stechen inner Schläfe, seh nichts mehr, weil meine Augen tränen und flieg erst mal aufs Maul. Kein Thema, dachte ich...Schnee ist ja weich. Was ich dann merkte ist, dass ich es irgendwie geschafft hatte, mir den Ski volle Kanne gegen mein Schienbein zu schmettern. Hose im Arsch, riesiger Bluterguss. Das wars dann an dem Tag für mich mit ski fahren.
Die Wunde sieht man immer noch und die Fahrt war im Februar! Aber war die geilste Zeit meines jungen Lebens^^


----------



## Melih (7. August 2008)

hmmm hab auch schon ein paar schmerzhafte erlebnise gehabt ...auch für die seele


10/10 als ich erfuhr bin das meine eltern wegen einses autounfalls ums leben gekommen sind ..... (war vor 3 jahren)

7/10 von der achhalm abgestürzt und ich 10 meter runtergerollt bin (der weg war steinig..... und nein die achalm ist nicht so groß war ungfähr aber weit oben) hatte aber nur ein paar wunden und ne gehirnerschüterung


----------



## Marvîn (7. August 2008)

2x 10/10 - 2x hatt ich schon n Nagel im Fuß 

Beim ersten mal als ich Kind war mit Gummistiefeln im garten gespielt und aufn Brett getreten -> Fuß im Schuh festgenagelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beim zweiten mal beim renovieren rückwärts n Schritt gemacht -> Zack nackten Fuß an ner Fußlatte festgenagelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (7. August 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> 2x 10/10 - 2x hatt ich schon n Nagel im Fuß
> 
> Beim ersten mal als ich Kind war mit Gummistiefeln im garten gespielt und aufn Brett getreten -> Fuß im Schuh festgenagelt
> 
> ...




Des mim Gummistiefel is mir im Kindergarten auch passiert^^

War aber mehr Schock als Schmerz


Aber heute hatt ich echt krasse Bauchschmerzen 10 minuten lang lang dann wars plötzlich weg Oo 6/10


----------



## Marvîn (7. August 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Des mim Gummistiefel is mir im kindergartena auch passiert^^
> 
> War aber mehr schock
> 
> ...



Das schlimme war ja das rausziehen. 
Erst merkt man nix, macht n Schritt und merkt: da isn Brett dran!
Ab dann tuts Scheiße weh. 
Beim nackten Fuß einmal Ruck gemacht dann war der frei und musst verarztet werden, 
aber beim Gummistiefel musste man erst rumruckeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalabaer (8. August 2008)

Das schmerzhafteste das ich erlebt habe war folgendes.
Bei meiner schule hat es so große Treppen bei denen die einzelnen stufen halb so groß sind wie ich damals war an jenem Tag.
ich jedenfalls voll happy nach der schule die treppe runtergesprungen und auf der letzten stufe gestolpert,
blöd wars halt das ich meine Hände in den Hosentaschen hatte und meinen Aufprall könnte man am besten mit 
"BAM IN YOUR FACE" beschreiben.
Meine strin hat übelst geblutet und so bin ich dann im Bus heimgefahren -.-  dann erstmal ins Krankenhaus,
Hatte jedenfalls ne gehirnerschütterung und im Kiefer hats alle zähne verschoben was man heute noch sieht *grml*
seitdem hab ich immer Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Heute 7/10: 
Erst am Wasserdampf ausm Eierkocher verbrannt (tischtennisballgroße Wunde oO), dann selbige Wunde bei der Gartenarbeit mitm Fugenkratzer aufgeschlitzt und dann heut nachmittag beim Brötchen schneiden inne Handfläche geschnitten.

Sowas schaff auch nur ich!^^


----------



## Vanía (8. August 2008)

Beim Ski fahren Hügel runtergefallen (war abseits der piste) und dann auf nem eisigen stück gelandet. offener armbruch ganz oben aufm berg^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. August 2008)

mitm dolch am holzspäne machn abgerutscht halber daumennagel abgetrennt. blut spritzt 10 cm raus. hat net besonders weh getan aber bin irgend wann einfach beim nachhause latschen umgekippt^^ war zwar ncoh bei bewustsein aba konnte keinen schritt mehr amchn. ein freund hat mich dann nach hause geschleppt^^ aber irgend wie wars n geiles gefühl als cih einfach zusammengeklappt bin^^ 2/10

mit so 10 jahren ausversehen bei ner spassprügelei mit nem kumpel ne scheibe mit der faust eingeschlagen. keine grössere wunde aber die ganze faust mit si 3-7 mm glassplitterchen übersäht. war sicher so 20 min lang am rauszupfen der dinger. n haufen kleiner schnitte. 3/10

eingewachsener holzsplitter und cih hab natürlich nix besseres zu tun als ihn mir selber mitm taschenmesser(welches ich zuvor übernem feuerzeug sterilisirt hatte) das teil rauszuschneiden. hab so 3 min lang rumgeschnippelt bis der splitter raus war-.-  7/10

in ne steinbank reingerannt. beim schienbein n 4 cm loch. war sehr interessant konnte den knochen betrachen. nachteil: konnte gut nen monat net richtig laufen. 8/10


----------



## Erdnussbutter (9. August 2008)

Ohhh... süße Klapperschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in meiner hose.. AAGGGHHH aua... das kitzelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wofür is denn das bügeleisen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na ZAM?


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2008)

-----------------


----------



## Shizuh (9. August 2008)

Ich bleib mal bei einem. Aaalso:
ich mit nem Kumpel wer die tage länger wachbleiben kann. wir also 63 Stunden wach. fahren also mal ne runde fahrrad um wieder wach zu werden. naja. wir sehen also das museum. ich krieg sekundenschlaf fahr gegen die Scheibe vom Museum. Scheibe kaoput. eine 3 meter große Scheibe zerspittert also...tut ziemlich weh und ich hab glück gehabt das die Scherben nix schlimmes getroffen haben. Naja auf jedenfall dann der Alarm los. Überall gehen Fenster auf und ich lieg da und bin ohnmächtig...als ich aufwache iwie 6stunden später weil ich iwie auf den kopf aufgeschlagen bin. Grinst mich der kumpel nur dumm an und meint: Jo ich bin mir ned sicher aber ich glaub ich hab gewonnen. und erzähöt dann das er wegen übermüdung mit eingewiesen sei und das er im zimmer neben mir wäre und 2tage dableeiben solle und schalfen. war lustig xD aber schmerzhaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowa (12. August 2008)

Kalk in der Schulter und nein ich bin nich 70 Jahre alt.
Der Kalk war schon so groß angewachsen, das ich von einem auf dem 
anderen Tag meine linke Schulter und den Arm nicht mehr ohne tierische
Schmerzen bewegen konnte.
Schmerzfaktor 13/10 und das über ca. 1 Woche lang.
Da im Krankenhaus erst in einer Woche ein Termin für die Operation
frei war, gab mir der Arzt Opium-Tropfen. Da bekommt man echt das
"Ich kann fliegen" Gefühl.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Vor Ewig und drei Tagen ein 20/10'er passiver Schmerz (man kann ihn auch seelischen Schmerz nennen): Mit 5-6 Jahren zusammen mitm Kumpel auf einer Wiese gespielt. Rumgetobt - rumgeklettert, etc. 
Kumpel stürzt..unglücklich. Mit einem Auge genau in einen hochstehenden Ast. -> Mama -> Notarzt -> Glasauge.... war schon sehr heftig. Auch wenn ich es nicht selber war.
Paar Wochen später brennt das Haus seiner Eltern vollkommen ab..einer seiner Gewister stirbt dabei.

Seitdem freue ich mich über jeden Tag, wo meinen Freunden, Familie, den Menschen in meinem Umfeld, mir und ja allgemein keinem Menschen irgendwas schlimmes passiert.


----------



## Geige (12. August 2008)

mit dem fahrad kopfüber ne trepe runtergestürzt-> platzwunde am kopf (mit der ich noch über ne stunde heimgefahren bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und der ganze parkplatz hat mich ausgelchte =S
5/10 

das lustigste war als ich mir beim wow spielen in ner instance den kleinenfinger ausgerenkt habe
hat zwar ned soooooooo wehgetan konnte aber leider denn boss nur leicht abgelenkt weiterheilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2/10


----------



## Manoroth (12. August 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> das lustigste war als ich mir beim wow spielen in ner instance den kleinenfinger ausgerenkt habe
> hat zwar ned soooooooo wehgetan konnte aber leider denn boss nur leicht abgelenkt weiterheilen
> 
> 
> ...



why heilste den boss? bei mir wars immer so das wir geheilt wurden und der bass wurde umgenukt^^

oder haste ihn tot geheilt weil alle andern schon gestorben sind?


----------



## Ragile (18. August 2008)

Man stelle sich vor: Ein schöner Sommertag die Blumen blühen die Bienen summen und ich bin 7 Jahre alt. Ich geh mit meiner Familie spazieren wir gehen auf einen Hügel, ich stehe an der Spitze des Hügels und es ist ein Alles-ist-toll-Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  als plötzlich eine Biene in meine Haare fliegt ich schüttel erst mal den Kopf... nichts...nochmal...immernochnichts und dann plötzlich hat mich das Vieh ins Ohr gestochen ich springe auf und renne wie von ner Biene gestochen rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich auf nem Hügel steh geht es da irgendwo runter und da wos runter geht renn ich hin und stolpere... den hügel runter plötzlich merke ich dass der hügel nicht nur mit grass bedeckt ist sondern auch mit brombeeren und wie bekannt ist haben die stacheln und ich komme voll in fahrt und rolle den hügel voll mit dornen runter am ende des hügels seh ich aus wie ein igel ich hab nach ner woche noch dornen im hintern gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hmmm war schon ziemlich schmerzhaft 6/10


----------



## VuLIoM (18. August 2008)

Ragile schrieb:


> ...ich hab nach ner woche noch dornen im hintern gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da ist man am kacken und es schmerzt?^^
.. naja als ich 6 oder so war mit ner elektrischengarteschere in den figner geschnitten (kA ob das weh tat... hab mal immer noch ne narbe)

währedn einem fußball match hab ich mir bei nem zweikampf irgendwie den fuß verdreht und dann nen hefitgen schlag draufbekommen und konnte 2 wochen nicht mehr richtig laufen 7/10

.. naja viel schlimmere sachen sind mir noch nicht passiert.. hatte wohl immer glück... bei den sachen die ich schon angestellt habe^^


----------



## Infernallord (19. August 2008)

vorweg... das is wirklich alles passiert auch wenns unglaubwürdig is...

10/10 im alter wo man das sprechen lernt hat ich ne mittelohrentzündung...arzt gibt irgendwelche medis... 2monate später... ich schrei den ganzen tag vor schmerzen meine ellis sinn klapsenreif und der eiter is nahe dem hirn...arzt:"die medis werden schon helfen".... am selben abend sagte uns n anderer arzt wenn sie nicht sofort opperieren wär ich 2 tage später tot es wär scho ungewöhnlich dass ich überhaupt noch lebe... naja die schneiden das trommelfell auf ... 350g eiter floss da raus die schwestern sinn reihenweise kotzen gegangen...das tolle danach ich durfte ne sprachterapie machen und 4 jahre nur mim stöpsel im ohr ins wasser
6/10 rückwerts von ner wendeltreppe geschuppst worden (ich glaub mit 6 jahren oder so) ausgekugelter ellenbogen, sah lustig aus wie der da so rumbaumelt aba tat scheise weh
7/10 4jahre alt kopp auf stein 1. loch im kopp
8/10 6jahre alt urlaub im ösiland, n halben berg runtergekullert 2. loch im kopp
8/10 8jahre alt fangen inner wohnung gespielt hinter tür versteckt... türklinke im kopp... 3. loch kommentar beim arzt "mami darf ich mit den spielsachen spielen" mutter: "ne du blutest hier nur alles voll"
6/10 1. armbruch mit 12 vom fußballtor gefallen
8/10 2. armbruch ich torwart, ball fällt mir vor den arm stürmer schiest voll druff un bricht mir dabei noch den arm... aber ball ging nich ins tor ^^
4/10 inner halle fußball gespielt, weggerutscht statt den ball ne bank erwischt fuß angebrochen
4/10 aufer arbeit auf ner treppe ausgerutscht...eine sehr lange treppe... 4 facher bänderriss
dann noch diverse blackouts (beim autofahren nich grad angenehm), vergiftungen (nein ich trinke kein alk), und krankheiten aus teilen der erde wo ich nie war :S

ich weis nich aber irgendwas mach ich falsch Oo dass ich bis jetzt keine bleibenden schänden habe is wohl nur eine frage der zeit...sagt zumindestens der arzt ._.'


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2008)

Als ich zirka 4 Jahre alt war, bin ich mal auf der Couch im Wohnzimmer herumgehüpft. Natürlich habe ich das Gleichgewicht verloren und leider stand zwischen mir und dem weichen Teppich ein schwerer Marmortisch, auf den ich dann mit dem Schädel aufgeschlagen bin. Die Narbe sieht man heute noch. Ein paar Jahre vorher war ich bereits bei meinen ersten wackeligen Gehversuchen ausgerutscht und mit ordentlich Anlauf frontal mit dem Gesicht auf den Kiesweg geknallt. Laut Aussage meiner Ma war alles voller Blut und Steinchen und ich bin froh, dass ich heute nicht aussehe wie Freddy Krueger. Ansonsten bin ich als Kleinkind auch mal im Krankenhaus aus dem Gitterbett geklettert und habe mir meine erste Gehirnerschütterung geholt. Die nächste gab es dann beim Autoscooter fahren und die bisher letzte mit 14 Jahren auf einer Geburtstagsparty, auf der ich voller Elan mit dem Kopf gegen ein Rohr gesprungen bin.


----------



## Infernallord (19. August 2008)

Ansonsten bin ich als Kleinkind auch mal im Krankenhaus aus dem Gitterbett geklettert und habe mir meine erste Gehirnerschütterung geholt.

hats dir so gut gefallem im krankenhaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Ich hab mal ein Marmeladenbrot gegessen...ohne Butter!! 8/10


----------



## Infernallord (19. August 2008)

ihh... brot


----------



## Illuminatos (19. August 2008)

Bin Gestern Morgen Schlaftrunken die Treppe runter. Wollte in die Küche, mir einen Kaffee holen. Dachte ich wär schon ganz unten...und überseh die letzten 2 Stufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schön mit beiden Knien auf den Kachelboden und Nase gegen die Tür des Gästeklos'! STELLT EUCH DAS MAL BILDLICH VOR!! Mein Vater hat gelegen vor lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. August 2008)

1. Erlebnis: Mit 5 jahren ist mir mal ein Bugeleisen auf den Kopf gefallen... mit der Spitze zuerst und aus ca. 2 metern Höhe (stand auf einem Schrank)
8/10

2. Erlebnis: Junge springt über Straßenabsperrung, klein Lillian denkt "Oooohhhh, will auch". Klein Lillian springt, bleibt hängen, fällt mit dem Kinn genau auf die Bordsteinkante, Bus kommt angefahren und stopt ca. 15 cm vor Lillians Kopf
6/10, da ich nach dem Sturz eh bewußtlos war und den Rest nur noch aus Erzählungen kenne

3. Erlebnis: Angewachsene Drenage (oder wie das geschrieben wird) wird nach der Gallenop gezogen, nachdem der Arzt sagte "Achtung, das könnte ein wenig weh tun".
9/10 ... Ärzten die diese Worte sagen traue ich nicht mehr!

.
.
.
Ich könnt noch lange so weitermachen, wenn ich nicht immer ohnmächtig werden würde, wenn ich starke Schmerzen habe...


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich könnt noch lange so weitermachen, wenn ich nicht immer ohnmächtig werden würde, wenn ich starke Schmerzen habe...


das kann auch ein segen sein


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das kann auch ein segen sein


Ansichtssache......*schon immer sagen wollte*xD


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (20. August 2008)

Welcher hirnverbrannte Idiot ist eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen, dass man seine Zigaretten auch an den Ellenbogen anderer Personen ausdrücken kann?.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Welcher hirnverbrannte Idiot ist eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen, dass man seine Zigaretten auch an den Ellenbogen anderer Personen ausdrücken kann?....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na chuck norris ne?

Wie hat das mal jemand bei dir gemacht?


----------



## Huntara (20. August 2008)

3/10 Beim Fahrrad fahren vom Auto angefahren worden und im relativ hohen Bogen über die Motorhaube geflogen und dann schön mit viel Schmackos aufs Steißbein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4/10 Geprellte Rippe, kaum Schlaf, schweres atmen

7/10 Nach einem Snowboardunfall hat sich auf meinem Knochen am Oberarm eine Flüssigkeit gebildet, die sehr schmerzhaft war, so das ich
den Arm kaum bewegen konnte. 
Schmerzhaft wurde es aber erst richtig, als ich beim Autofahren plötzlich meinen Arm nicht mehr bewegen konnte und ich im 5. Gang doch
einfach nur runterschalten wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10 Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit stellt man bei mir nach erst 4 schmerzhaften und schlaflosen Wochen fest, das ich seid (und ich sags nochmal)
genau 4 Wochen mit einem gebrochenen Fuß herumlaufe. 
4 x beim Arzt gewesen
4 x sagt der Arzt: Diagnose entzündeter fuß
4 x keine Röntgenaufnahme gemacht worden
4 x keine Überweisung zu einem Orthopäden
Brav wie ich bin, hiefte ich mich zur Arbeit....naja, nach den 4 Wochen brauchte
ich dann auch keinen Gips mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. August 2008)

zwar nicht mir passiert sondern freund...
9/10
brotschneidemaschiene(diese schneidende drehende scheibe)
finger halbiert


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

10/10 (killstatus) is zwar nicht mir passier aber meinem vater wo er noch im jugendlichem alter war

er is mit nem kumpel nach hause gefahren auf nem mofa, der kumpel will nem reh ausweichen, dass
gerade auf die fahrbahn gesprungen ist und kam von der fahrbahn ab und fuhr genau auf ein schild (so 
n großes wo die autobahnabfahrten abgezeichnet sind un so) zu, damals waren die rückseiten davon
noch messerscharf
mein vater konnte sich noch ducken aber sein kumpel vor ihm nicht und die kante kam natürlich genau
unter den helm... den rest kann man sich denken... mein vater hat sogar jetzt noch albträume davon
nach über 30 jahren


----------



## tschilpi (20. August 2008)

1/10

In den Ferien, war da noch'n kleiner Junge.. Mutter geht mal kurz rüber in den Kiosk um Wasser zu besorgen. Ich will ja uuuunbedingt mit ^^ Dad sagt ich soll hierbleiben, ich schau kurz nach rechts und links (wtf ich war mir sicher das kein Auto kam 0.o) ging weiter und wurde angefahren.. 1/10 weil, ich war sofort bewusstlos und hab garnix gespürt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach sah ich mich in den armen meiner Mutter wie sie mich mit Wasser versuchte zu wecken.. überall um mich herum waren neugierige Passanten die sehen wollten was mit mir passiert ist.
Folgen: Bis zum nächsten Jahr oft Nasenbluten gehabt..


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. August 2008)

Esse meine Currywurst vor dem Pc
Teamspeak Kollegen müssen natürlich im Moment des Kauens einen Witz erzählen.
Ich natürlich am Lachen und ja....
So derbe auf die Zunge gebissen das sie volle 3 Stunden geblutet hat.
1 Woche war an Essen,schlucken,trinken nicht zu denken abgesehen von den Schmerzen beim Reden und jeder Bewegung der Zunge.

9/10


Naja und Unfall in der 4ten klasse Grundschule.

Ich gehe mit meiner Klasse in den Klassenraum.
Freund ruft mir von hinten was zu ich drehe mich um.
Nunja so dumm wie ich bin gehe ich weiter und sehe die Scharfe Kante der Metall Tür nicht 
und ich volle Kanne mit der Stirn dagegen nunja ich bin der 2te Harry Potter ab jetzt ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. August 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> 1.Den Selbstmord einer meiner Freundin.
> 2.Den schmerzenhaften Tod meiner drei besten Freunde (sind an einem unheilbaren Gehirntumor gestorben)
> 3.Als mein Freund verhauen wurde, das ich mich vor angst nicht gerührt habe.



punkt 1 und 3 kann man ja glauben..aber die sache mit dem Gehirntumor ...ok..aber ALLE 3..oO..naja

edit: hab versucht als kind nem huhn das fliegen beizubringen..naja.habs bereut


----------



## Exolarion (21. August 2008)

Bin mal auf ne Biene getreten^^

Jetzt werden sicher einige sagen, dass das ned wirklich "richtig" wehtut... ich weiß ned was mit dem Viech los war,  jedenfalls war mein Fuß eine Woche lang so dermaßen geschwollen, dass er in keinen Schuh passte :/

Und es hat gejuckt... es hat GEWALTIG gejuckt, eine verdammte Woche lang


----------



## m3o91 (21. August 2008)

naja ich hab mich so oft verletzt , alles aufzuzählen wäre schon spam..

deshalb mein krassester Unfall ..

Nunja mein Opa hatte mal in Türkei-Dorf nen Motorrad , nen alten , sehr alten ..
Es hatte keine Bremsen und auch nen damaligen Motor halt , drehscheibe e.t.c

Es war mit 15-16 Jahren ,
da bin ich mit dem Motorrad nen berg runtergefahren , etwa nachts um 3-4 uhr , (achja es hatte kein Licht)
und wie üblich in dörflein gabs wenige StraßenLampen , also fuhr ich den berg runter 
mit gefühlten 120 kmh.. bemerke zu spät das die strase schon bald nach 100 m endet , und mich ne Mauer erwartet .
ich also voller Panik BREEEMSE - WTF ? scheisse die funktioniert ja nicht -btw gabs nicht ..
fuckfuckfuck , ich versuch also mit meinen Beinen zu Bremsen .. naja is bisschen schwer nen
100km ( mehr oder weniger ) schnellen Motorrad ne steile strasse nach unten lang mit den beinen zu bremsen ,
ZUM GLÜCk knalle ich mit mein Motorrad an den Bürgersteig , worauf ich auf den boden fiel und bestimmt 
50 meter der steinigen straße entlang geschlurfen bin ..

Ich freu mich ein ab das ich noch am Leben bin ,
und dann AAAAAA mein bein brennt wie hölle .. ich guck hin , MEIN BEIN WAR QUER IN DEM MOTOR DRINNE,
DA DAS MOTORRAD ABER NOCH AN WAR, DREHTE SICH DIESER MOTOR IMMER WEITER UND NAJA
MEIN BEIN WAR DRINNE UND ES DREHTE SICH .. SO WEIT DAS MAN VON VORNE MEIN KNOCHEN SAH .

ES HAT MEIN FLEICH , NAJA ABgESCHLIFFEN ..


ICH LAG 10-20 min mit geklempten beinen da , bis meine schwester kam (die hatte ich angerufen)
sie schaltete das motorad aus  half mir zur hälfte rauszukommen und SCHWUPS als sie mein Bein sah viel sie Ohnmächtig um -
das war ne echt kack situation , als ich mich dann selber rettete ( motor war ja schon aus ) musste ich noch 1-1 1/2 km laufen ..

ich hätte sonstnoch so viel/laut nach Hilfe rufen können , da kam nix .. 

als ich dann halt befreit war musste ich auf meine schwester verzichten , und wie gesagt erstmal schnell zu 
einem haus klingeln , was ich auch tat .. allerdings erst nach einigen vielen minuten ..

ich klingelte wie du hölle klopfte e.t.c ( natürlich schliefen alle - 4 uhr waren es bestimmt schon )
da machte mir ne oma die tür auf und schwups viel ich ihr in die arme -ich war ohnmächtig geworden ..

................................
und naja die geschichte ging ne woche weiter mit den Krankenhäuser in Türkei ,
ich habe bei den echt gelitten , aber naja erzähle ich ein andermal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sry das ich schon so viel geschrieben habe ^^


mfg m3o91


----------



## Wray (21. August 2008)

zeh gebrochen 2/10

weißheitszähne gezogen...war sicher schön öfters hier bei und ich wünschs keinem 9/10


----------



## Retow (22. August 2008)

Mit 7 oder 8 Jahren in nen Beton Balkon gelaufen.. Fußball ist druntergerollt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6 - 7 Nähte ham se gebraucht um mir meinen Kopf zusammen zu flicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6/10

Außerdem hab ich mal den Sattel von meinem Fahrrad soweit hochgedreht das ich auf ne Leitschiene draufgestiegen bin damit ich raufkomm und schwuppdiwupp flieg ich zurückrunter auf die Leitschiene man könnte sagen ich hatte den A**** offen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch wieder n paar Nähte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5/10 naja 6/10 wenn man denkt wie peinlich das war...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(zur Punkte vergabe ich bin seit ich 6 Jahre alt bin beinahe schmerzunempfindlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is ne lange geschichte ^.^)

mfg
Mike


----------



## Keelina (22. August 2008)

Hab viel schmerzhaftes Erlebt, Stürze und 4 Autounfälle.

Aber am schmerzhaftesten war definitv als Sina mein Falke auf meinem Rücken landete.
Normal trainiert man den Falke ja das er immer auf der Hand landet. Und wenn man unachtsam ist und den 
Falknerhandschuh nicht versteckt während man sich dem Vogel abwendet kann es grade zu Beginn des Trainings passieren
das er losfliegt und drauf landen will. Und als ich nicht aufpasste hielt ich den Handschuh nach unten und der Vogel startete und flog auf den Handschuh 
zu. Ich bermerkte das nicht und genau als er anflog drehte ich mich mit dem Rücken zu ihm und hielt den Handschuh bereit zum Start, dass er aber schon längst startete bemerkte ich nicht. Als ich mich abwendete brach der Falke natürlich sofort ab was wohl dazu führte das er seine Krallen nciht in meinen Rücken schlug sondern lediglich sanft dort landeten wollte. Er flog dann mit seinen Krallen auch sanft gegen meinen Rücken, aber diese Krallen merkte man dennoch noch extrem. Das war definitiv der größte Schmerz den ich bisher erlebt habe. Nun weis ich zumindest wie die Tiere sich fühlen müssen wenn ein Greifvogel auf ihnen sitzt lol.

Erst habe ich auf Sina geschimpft weil sie losegflogen ist. Aber es war allein meine Schuld, und immerhin brach sie beim Abwenden ab also hatte sie eigentlich alles richtig gemacht, nur fehlte das Timing ein bisschen. Aber schmerzhaft war es allemal sehr lol

Punktevergabe ist 10/10


----------



## Slachspitlol (25. August 2008)

Hmm.. slos mein schlimmstes erlebniss, da gibts viel
1. Als ich mit 6 Jahren fast an nem Herzstillstand gestorben wäre
2. als meine eltern bei nem autounfall gestorben sind
3.als meine tochter (grad erst 1 monat) alt, war aber auch ein frühchen gestorben ist
ja es gibt noch emhr aber das war mit abstand das schlimmste


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Denkt daran, dass es hier weiterhin um schmerzhafte Erlebnisse im Sinne von Verletztungen geht und nicht um seelische Grausamkeiten, wovon ich die Hälfte eh nur schwer glauben mag.

Bei mir waren es einma verbrannte Hand dank Bügeleisen und einma dank Herdplatte. Ansonsten ma Hockyschläge knapp über die Schläfe bekommen. Man hat das geblutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

Mir ist noch nie was Passiert bin einfach zu gut um nen Unfall zu bekommen.!!

das einzige was mir je passiert ist ich will spiten spitzer steckt ich dück trozdem fester 
spitzer bricht und die kline schneidet mich ins bein aber sonst nix^^


----------



## Miss Mojo (25. August 2008)

Oh weia...

das hört sich alles ganz schön aua an.

Also das fieseste was bisher passiert ist (neben Weisheitszähnen und co. - aber das kennen ja alle).

Ich wurde auf dem Weg zur Bushaltestelle angefahren. Mein kleiner Bruder stand schon in der Bucht und musste sich angucken wie ich durch die Luft flog.

Alles halb so wild, Schleudertrauma und Halskrause.

Dummerweise fingen die Herbstferien an und ich hatte ein Zugticket nach Paris. Sonderpreis weil ich auf den Schlafwagen verzichtet hab.

Mit Halskrause und fettem Rucksack 12 Stunden im Nachtzug nach Paris gesessen. Der Schaffner hatte irgendwann mitleid und ich durfte mich in ein leeres abteil auf den boden legen.

In Paris angekommen musste ich erstmal duschen - meine Freundin kommt ins Bad und schreit "Oh gott!!!". Ungelogen der halbe Hintern blutrot angelaufen. Ich konnte 2 wochen nur auf einer Seite sitzen und liegen. Und zurück musste ich natürlich auch nochmal 12 Stunden fahren...


----------



## Xelyna (25. August 2008)

- Treppe kopfüber runtergefallen als ich noch kleiner war 8/10 
- Arm gebrochen mit... 12?.. 11?..10? keine Ahnung, aber -> 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- entzündetes Piercing 4/10 ^-^
- vor kurzem den kleinen Finger wahnsinnig gestaucht und dabei ein Teil der Gelenkkapsel weggesprengt 10/10 Geschirrspülen hat noch nie so weh getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jegan (25. August 2008)

Mein Freund Serran (Auch hier im Forum) Ist mir mal mit einem Traktor mehrmals öber den Fuß gefahren. Hatte leider keine Schuhe an. 10/10


----------



## Randy Orton (4. September 2008)

Ich hab da auch ne Geschichte..
Naja ich war mit 4-5 Kumpels nen Kasten saufen un ich hatte schon was drin...
Wollt mir halt neue Flasche aufmachen am Kasten(war natürlich keiner auf die Idee gekommen nen Flaschenöffner mitzubringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )..ok denk ich kann ja nich so schwer sein un mach einfach mal.
Ich hör irgendnen gespräch von der seite kuck dahin un fang an mit denen zu reden..naja hatte wohl vergessen das ich die flasche noch aufmachen wollt habs irgendwie so halb versucht, was passiert?
ich rutsch ab knall mir den Kronkorken in die Hand rein fette Schnittwunde un erstma alles vollgeblutet. 
Naja das übliche Procedere Krankkenhaus, Notaufnahme mit 3 Stichen genäht...Narbe is heut immer noch da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

berg runergerollt tatt ziemlich weh udn hatte eine leichte gehirnerschütterung

5/10


mit schlitten (war glaub vor 8 jahren doer so) gegen ne mauer gefahren.......volle wucht auf mein hinterkopf...... 4 stiche

7/10

Als ich mit meinen eltern udn meinen kleinen bruder auf der autobahn gefahren sind ist ein anderes auto auf die falsche spure gefahren.....(es war stockdunkel noch :/) und ist volle wucht gegen uns gefahren....bin dann im krankenhaus aufgewacht und die ärzte haben mir erzählt das mein kleiner bruder überlebt hat aber meine eltern nicht ....

20/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> Ich hab da auch ne Geschichte..



Is ja billig, du hast doch schon viel härteres erlebt, Randy!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0prd5IhfBhE :O


----------



## Renkin (4. September 2008)

Nachts aufm nassen flurboden ausgerutscht und durch die Schlafzimmertür meiner Eltern gedonnert 8/10 hab jetz 3 schöne narben an arm, knie und im gesicht.

Als kleines Kind gegen meine Bettkante gefalln Platzwunde überm linken auge 9/10

Mim Fahrrad n Berg runtergerast (ja ich war wirklich schnell) dann is mein Reifen iwie weggerutscht und ich hab mich überschlagen (gehöre glücklicherweise zu den Leuten die mit Helm fahrn trotzdem 8/10)

jetz der overkill is zwar nicht mir aber meim cousin passiert, in der Dusche ausgerutscht dermaßen unglücklich aufn Kopf gefallen das er jetz ne 20 cm lange narbe (unter den haaren) hat musste damals glaub mit 13 stichen genäht werden ich würd ma sagen 10/10 weil ihn der sturz nich umgehaun hat und ers voll mitgekriegt hat (also ins krankenhaus, nähen etc.)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (4. September 2008)

achja die tür war aus Glas


----------



## Barangar (4. September 2008)

Sparringkampf im JuJutsu, ging recht hart zur Sache, wegen nem kleinen internen Tunier, gegner packt mich, Hüftwurf, lässt sich mitfallen, ich lande neben der Matte, er auf mir, und 2 Rippen sind durch^^ des war unschön^^


Fußball, ich Torwart. Ecke wird auf den kurzen Pfosten geschlagen, ich spring hin und Fauste ihn weg. Direkt danach seh ich noch wie der gegnerische Stürmer angeflogen kommt, der den Kopfball machen wollte. Er trifft mich in der Luft ich knall gegen den Pfosten, und werd erst am Spielfeldrand wieder wach^^


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

fahrt zu Rock am Ring im VW Bus mit Schiebetür.

Freund von mir hat schon elendig einen Hängen steigt aus und schmeisst diese Schiebetür hinter sich zu. Naja....mein Kopf war genau dazwischen...ziemlich heftige Erfahrung und definitiv der schmerzhafteste Moment meines Lebens


----------



## zergerus (4. September 2008)

Schonmal jemand sein Fahrrad mit dem Gesicht gebremmst? Nein? Kann ich nur empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

autsch 

wo wier dan gerade mein fahrradern sind 

Ich 8 jahre bleibe mit hose in rad hangen bein wierd reingezogen und bein gebrochen und sah so aus als wurde man ne nudel um einen stock binden


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. September 2008)

8/10: Nierentzündung plötzlich bekommen in der 3. Klasse beim Referat vortragen. Nach 3 Minuten bekam ich vor lauter schmerzen keine Luft mehr und wurde Ohnmächtig. Ich kam erst nach einer Op wieder zu mir.

9/10: Mir wurde auf einer Beerdigung vom Weihrauch schwindelig und viel ins Grab -> Platzwunde, schwere Gehirnerschütterung.


----------



## BaKiPa (4. September 2008)

Naja euch ist schon viel heftigeres passiert, aber ich will trotzdem mal ein paar momente von mir reinschreiben...

Also der kleine Bakipa geht raus auf die terasse, natürlich die Hände in der Hosentasche... Die Stufe zur terasse is recht hoch, weiß nicht mehr genau wie viel.. jedenfalls bin ich gestolpert und mit dem Kinn gelandet... Platzwunde

Ich war bei Kumpels woltle hoch in den ersten Stock rennen, rutsch natürlich aus und komm genau auf der ecke von der stufe mit dem Kopf auf, Platzwunde überm linken Auge...

Aber das schlimmste war immer noch... Es war Schulende (bei uns auf der Schule sin 1500 Schüler oder so), der ganze Schulhof stand voll mit Leuten, ich seh meine Freundin und mein besten Kumpel, die auf mich warteten, ich renn hin, aus der menge kommt ein kleiner Schüler angerannt, der genau so groß war, dass er mir mit dem Kopf gegen die ihr wisst schon was ging... naja ich hab ihn nicht gesehn, ich spürte nur einen groooßen Schmerz.

Ich hab mich umgedreht und seh ihn im Grass liegen, er hat geweint wie die sau und mich beschimpft, ich konnte nix dafür xD


----------



## Richerd (5. September 2008)

7/10 Ich (damals 10) renn am Parkplatz in Italien mit meiner Schwester um die Wette.
        Renne so durch ne Auto reihe und will zum auto meiner Mom schaue natürlich ned und ein auto erwischt mich am Fuß
        naja 3x 2 Euro Große wunden am knöchel innenseite die bis zum knochen gehen... Klar erst mal Krankenhaus nehen. (zum glück wars der Letzte Urlaubstag)

10/10 Dann wieder daheim nach 1 Woche zum Hausarzt der macht den Verband auf und sieht das alles vereitert ist (ned gut ausgeputzt in Italien)
         danach durfte ich *6 WOCHEN* Jeden Tag ins Krankenhaus zur Wundreinigung. Durfte die Ganze zeit den Fuß ned benützten
 danach konnte ich meinen Unterschenkel mit Zeigefinger und Daumen umschließen keine muskeln und ich konnte 1 1/2 wochen ned laufen. 

Das war wohl das schlimmste was mir passiert is


----------



## Serran (5. September 2008)

Jegan schrieb:


> Mein Freund Serran (Auch hier im Forum) Ist mir mal mit einem Traktor mehrmals öber den Fuß gefahren. Hatte leider keine Schuhe an. 10/10



Ich erinnere mich noch...

Dachte es wär witzig... Aber wir wissen jetzt , wenn einem ein Traktor übern Fuß fährt tuts doch weh...


----------



## Breasa (7. September 2008)

Ich habe mir meinen Zeh in meinem Gemüsegarten angestoßen und nur 20 Minuten geheuelt.....ne scherz, mhhh muss ma überlegen......ich denke mal Drei große Brüder zu haben Zählt schon mindestens als ne gute 8/10...oder??^^


----------



## IchMagToast (8. September 2008)

bis jetzt is mir erstaunlich wenig passiert bin auch so gut wie nie krank hab aber tierische angst vor spritzen und krankenhaus obwohl ich kein weichei bin 

5/10:
jdnf. ich beim skiifahrn seh mit meinen kumpels so ne kleinen huggel und wir wollten dadrüber jumpen ich mit vollen characho ohne zu stoppen drüber ich flog und flog und klatsche aufm schnee auf... hatte meine rippe angebrochen konnte nicht richtig atmen mein daumen war ausgekugelt und die sehne war gerissen...ins krankenhaus spritze rein dann wurde meine hand in so nen "handschuh-gerüst" getan und dann nen gewicht an meienem arm gehängt und wurde dann wieder eingeguckelt(danch wurde mein ganzer arm eingegiebst für nen daumen da sah das alles viel spektaulärer ausxD) der bekannte der dabei war is raus der fand das zimmlich krass, ich komsicherweise fand das alles zimmlig chillig obwohl ich niewieder ins krankenhaus will 

mein bruder hatte da schon mehr:

- glassplitter in den hals
- kopfhaut mit ner türklinke aufgerissen kA wie der das hinbekommen hat
- platzwunden 
- aufgerissene fingernägel
- mehrmals bewusstlos
und noch mehr^^


----------



## Gored (8. September 2008)

beim wandern in nem bach den  kleinen fusszeh gebrochen bei nem grossen schritt an nem felsen......das war richtig scheisse...


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

ic war letztes wochenende im wasserrutschenpark und auf einer extrem rutsch (auf der stand das man bis zu 72 km/h drauf haben kann ???)
als ich unten an die bande geklatscht bin hab ich mir weh getan.
2 tage später dann zum arzt weil ich nicht richtig laufen konnte.
kapselriss in der zweiten zehe. der arzt meint tut so 6 - 8 wochen weh


----------



## Darkfregga (9. September 2008)

Hab mal eine Kegelkugel auf nen kleinen Finger bekommen, das tat zwar nicht soooo weh, aber meine Hand war zerfetzt...


----------



## Cybersquall (9. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Als ich mit meinen eltern udn meinen kleinen bruder auf der autobahn gefahren sind ist ein anderes auto auf die falsche spure gefahren.....(es war stockdunkel noch :/) und ist volle wucht gegen uns gefahren....bin dann im krankenhaus aufgewacht und die ärzte haben mir erzählt das mein kleiner bruder überlebt hat aber meine eltern nicht ....
> 
> 20/10


Tut mir echt voll leid ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ihr habt vielleicht sachen erlebt , das ist sau hart ! 
Dagegen ist meins Harmlos.

1. 
Ungefähr 7/10
Bin mit meinem Freund aufnen Baum geklettert bin runter gesprungen und während des nach unten fliegens ist mein T-shirt nach oben geflogen
Und ein ast hat meinen ganzen Bauch augfeschlitzt ! 

2.
Ettliche Handprellungen ^^ 4/10

3. 6/10 Hasen hätten gedacht mein Finger währe ne Karotte ^-.-

4. Wollte den Scat - Stecker von meinem Fernseher umstecken , und dann ist mein Fernseher auf die Füßre gefallen ^^


----------



## Nebola (9. September 2008)

Naja nen Freund von mir hat aus Soaß seinen Freund geschlagen so gegen die Hand halt ,
danach tat ihm die Hand weh , dachte sich nix bei , macht Schusport mit und sonst auch alles,
6 tage später im Kranken haus heißt es die Hand ist gebrochen ^^, aber es wurde schon besser ,
naja musste trozdem 2 Wochen mit Schiene rumlaufen.

2/10 . Ein Freund war mit mir im Urlaub, wir kamen von sonem ich nenns mal Spielhaus wieder (sowas wo man Billiard, Tischtennis, son Spiel mit ner Scheiße und so spielen kann) auf eimal kurz vor der Haustür bekomme ich leichtes Nasenbluten, aber das war ja nur der Anfang,
am Ende habe ich 20 Minuten lange geblutet und 2 Geschierrtücher !!! voll,
war schonkurz vor der ohnmacht,
Danach ist man Irgendwie ziemlich müde ^^.

mein Dad hat mal ne Cola Dose genommen und gaaanz viel Schwarzpulver reingetan bis die fast komplett voll war,
dann zündschnur rein und angezündet, er noch mit dem Kopf rüber zündschnur fällt um, und zack hate mein Dad 2 Wochen lang,
keine Augenbraun mehr.

Lg Nebola

Edit: 


> Als ich mit meinen eltern udn meinen kleinen bruder auf der autobahn gefahren sind ist ein anderes auto auf die falsche spure gefahren.....(es war stockdunkel noch :/) und ist volle wucht gegen uns gefahren....bin dann im krankenhaus aufgewacht und die ärzte haben mir erzählt das mein kleiner bruder überlebt hat aber meine eltern nicht ....
> 
> 20/10



oh man das tut mir richtig leid für dich, also ich wüsste garnicht wie ich damit umgehen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Als ich mit meinen eltern udn meinen kleinen bruder auf der autobahn gefahren sind ist ein anderes auto auf die falsche spure gefahren.....(es war stockdunkel noch :/) und ist volle wucht gegen uns gefahren....bin dann im krankenhaus aufgewacht und die ärzte haben mir erzählt das mein kleiner bruder überlebt hat aber meine eltern nicht ....
> 
> 20/10


Ach du liebe Kacke! o.O Du tust mir leid...


----------



## Talagath (9. September 2008)

?/10 ich war en baby, bin aufn tisch gekrabellt, runter gefallen auf die birne und lag 2 tage im koma^^ kann mich zwar net dran erinnern aber ich glaube das tat verdammt weh xD (glücklicherweise keine bleibenden schäden... glaub ich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10 ich fahr mit meinem fahrrad nen berg runter auf ne kreuzung zu, hab locker 50 km/h drauf, probier die bremsen aus... nix passiert... panik... im letzten moment hab ich dann wohl beschlossen lieber gegen ne ampel zu knallen als volle kanne auf die kreuzung zu brettern und überfahren zu werden... natürlich wieder mit dem kopf voranxDDDgehirnerschütterung, schädelprellung, kaputtes fahrrad, gebrochene kniescheibe, ne kaputte laterne (die ich natürlich bezahlen durfte...) dieverse schürfwunden. also ne ganz gute bilanz für einen crash^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10 (is mir net selbst passiert aber das tat sicher höllisch weh) mein onkel rennt auf ne steintreppe zu, stolpert, kracht mit den zähnen auf die kante, schlägt sich alle zähne in den kiefer. zum notarzt. ALLE zähne gezogen bekommen (bei bewusstsein... ausm blutigen zermatschten zahnfleisch...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Talagath schrieb:


> 9/10 ich fahr mit meinem fahrrad nen berg runter auf ne kreuzung zu, hab locker 50 km/h drauf, probier die bremsen aus... nix passiert... panik... im letzten moment hab ich dann wohl beschlossen lieber gegen ne ampel zu knallen als volle kanne auf die kreuzung zu brettern und überfahren zu werden... natürlich wieder mit dem kopf voranxDDDgehirnerschütterung, schädelprellung, kaputtes fahrrad, gebrochene kniescheibe, ne kaputte laterne (die ich natürlich bezahlen durfte...)


Du hast mit dem Kopf eine Ampel kaputt gekriegt?


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Ein wahrer Dickschädel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talagath (9. September 2008)

oh ja^^ das hat so verdammt weh getanxD aber ampeln sind nich mal annähernd so robust wie man denkt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2008)

Talagath schrieb:


> oh ja^^ das hat so verdammt weh getanxD aber ampeln sind nich mal annähernd so robust wie man denkt^^


du kannst auch ampeln bequem austreten wenn man nur genug kraft hat


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

jup oder strassenlaternen gehn auch gut

aba net zu doll zutreten sond fällt die birne runter und die sind teuer(400 euro)


----------



## Mehades76 (10. September 2008)

sich beim boxen gegen nen sandsack den Finger brechen kann auch wehtun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rathloriel (10. September 2008)

10/10 Ich bin vor nem Jahr bei meinen Eltern die Treppe runtergeflitzt und barfuss am Treppenabsatz hängengeblieben. Hat geblutet wie verrückt, alles blau geworden und die Zehe krum, ich hab geflucht wie ein Kesselflicker

10/10 Mein derzeitige Knochenhautentzündung im Ellenbogen, typische Torhüterkrankheit. Da kann einem zeitweilig echt schlecht werden*aua*.


----------



## Thront (10. September 2008)

*414 fehler bei der war beta*


----------



## Nodon (10. September 2008)

Ich schneide mich immer irgendwie.

Beispiel:

- Beim Brief anlecken schön tief in die Zunge geschnitten
- oder nen Pc Gehäuse hochgehoben, da hatten die noch scharfe Kanten. In alle 4 Finger die Metallkante reingeschnitten
- Beim rumbasteln wieder in ein Metallkante mit der Handgeruscht und an einem Finger die Haut bis auf den Knochen runtergeschält...

na ja das geht endlos so weiter, habe da irgendwie talent für  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles 10/10


----------



## Floyder (11. September 2008)

Mir ist schon so vieles passiert.. fangen wir mal an:

1/10

Ich, meine Schwester, eine Freundin von ihr und ihre Mutter waren im Stadtwald in einem Restaurant.
Draußen gab es.. ich weiß nicht wie mans nennt, jedenfalls hat es 4 Sitze und es kann sich drehen.
Mir ist etwas aus der Jackentasche gefallen, ich steig ab, kriech aufm Boden rum und such es, auf einmal BAM,
knallt mir ein Sitz gegen den Kopf am Haaransatz. Es hat geblutet wie sau, aber irgendwie habe ich keinen Schmerz gespürt. Musste nur geklebt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10

Ich glaube ich war 7 oder 8 Jahre alt. Ich hatte ein Hochbett. Mir war langweilig und ich habe die Matratze als Rutsche benutzt, also schräg vom Bett runtergelassen. Immer heiter runtergepurzelt und auf einmal knall ich mit dem Kopf gegen
die Heizung, hat ebenfalls derbe geblutet. Renne also weinend zu meiner Mama, wir fahren direkt ins Krankenhaus. Loch im Kopf -> nähen -> aua!

4/10

Es war Winter. Der Schulhof voller Schnee und Eis. Ich hab mit nem Kollegen fangen gespielt und auf einmal rutsch ich aus und knall genau mit dem Kinn auf den Boden. Musste ebenfalls genäht werden.

6-8/10

Mehrmals bei Schlägereien (ich bin Hauptschüler und der Schulhof ähnelt in den Pausen einer Battlefield Schlacht) das Rechte Handgelenk, Finger an der rechten Hand gebrochen und verstaucht. Zweimal den rechten Arm gebrochen, beim zweiten mal hat der Arzt es erst bemerkt, als es schon fast wieder verheilt war.

Da gibt es noch mehr, aber das schreibe ich wann anders auf.

Edit:

11/10

Ich war 10 Jahre alt und mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Weg nachhause, bin aufm Bürgersteig gefahren. Ich war relativ schnell, blickte kurz nach hinten, weil ich ein Pfeifen hörte und bemerkte die (ziemlich schnell) herrannahende Eisenstange vom Schild erst, als es zu spät war. Ich rutschte mit dem Finger von der Bremse ab, knallte mit Kopf und.. ja mit den Weichteilen gegen die Stange. Hat sowohl oben als auch unten geblutet, zu Glück nur sehr wenig. Der Arzt musste lachen, als er sich den Unfall vorstelle, ich im Nachhinein aber auch. 

einhundertelfndrülfzig/10

Ich glaube ich war 9, als das passierte. Ich wache Nachts auf, weil ich aufs Klo musste, renne also ins Bad, welches aber (warum, ist mir bis heute nicht klar) voller Wasser war (also der Boden war zum Großteil bedeckt) ich rutschte aus und knallte mit dem Gesicht gegen die Badewanne. Mir hats 6 Zähne rausgehauen und es hat übel geblutet und die Schmerzen erst. O.O

10/10

Nachts aufgewacht, Mittelohrentzündung.. es tat einfach so unglaublich weh, das wünsche ich keinem.

?/10

Ich war ein Kleinkind und war im Schwimmbad - logischerweise - im Kleinkindbecken, welches - wieder logischerweise - nur mit wenig Wasser gefüllt war.
Ich renne los, rutsche aus und klatsch mit dem Kopf auf den Boden. Resultat: Wahrscheinlich große Schmerzen, kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern und ein blutiges Kleinkinderbecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg.
Floyder


----------



## Asgarn the druid (24. Oktober 2008)

naja was ich hier schon alles gelesen hab... Mein Beileid mir ist zum Glück noch nichts 
so schlimmes passiert aber ich sag mal was mir beim Fußball passiert ist 

7/10
Bin bei einem Freistoß in den Sechzehner gelaufen und hab nicht gesehen, dass ich direkt
auf den Torwart zulief. Ich bin hoch gesprungen der Torwart auch und dann gegengerasselt ,
ich war erstmal ein paar Minuten weg und es sah nicht weiter schlimm aus.
Dann abends ich mit Wasser am gurgeln und auf einmal kommt Wasser aus dem Loch was 
ich da gekriegt habe war nen ziemlicher Schock hatte mehrere Tage starke Schmerzen 


naja nicht so schlimm wie das was andere erzählt haben aber das wünsch ich auch niemanden

MFG


----------



## chopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Asgarn schrieb:


> naja was ich hier schon alles gelesen hab... Mein Beileid mir ist zum Glück noch nichts
> so schlimmes passiert aber ich sag mal was mir beim Fußball passiert ist
> 
> 7/10
> ...


Sorry,ist das war zu dem Zeitpunkt bestimmt schlimm,aber ich musste lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asgarn the druid (24. Oktober 2008)

Zitat chopi
Sorry,ist das war zu dem Zeitpunkt bestimmt schlimm,aber ich musste lachen  

Das glaub ich dir ich hab auch bei vielen Sachen die ich gelesen hab gelacht also 
egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Ah jetzt hab ich das zitieren geschnallt ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (24. Oktober 2008)

mhm ihr seid hardcore...
ich hatte bis jetz so nichts schlimmeres außer fußnagel hochgeknickt (ging aber wegen schock warscheinlich. d.h. hat sich einfach taub angefühlt)
oder erst vor 2 wochen fußball gegen mittel- und ringfinger bekommen: fett blut im gelenk 6/10


----------



## EXclaw (24. Oktober 2008)

10/10

Ich hab mir ein neues Fahrrad gekauft und wollte es direkt mal ausprobieren. Also bin ich meinen Bruder besuchen gefahren. Nach 2 Stunden oder so fahr ich zurück nach Haus und nehm die Abkürzung, die steil bergab geht. Direkt mal den höchsten Gang eingelegt und locker 50 bis 60 km/h gefahren. Auf einmal sehe ich ein Auto auf mich zu fahren und ich konnte nicht ausweichen. Also brems ich und fleig locker 15 Meter weit auf den Boden, mit dem linken Arm zuerst. Klack, gebrochen. Krankenwagen usw. Der Schmerz hat aber erst im Krankenhaus angefangen, da irgendwelche Nerven verklemmt waren und  ich in 3 Fingern nichts mehr spürte. Der Arzt nimmt den freisch gebrochenen Arm und zeiht dran, als würde der nen Truck ziehen müssen. DAS hat, physisch gesehen, verdammt weh getan!


----------



## Tabuno (25. Oktober 2008)

EXclaw schrieb:


> 10/10
> 50 bis 60 km/h gefahren.


Irgendwie glaub ich dir das nicht, warum weiß ich nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (25. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, wenn ich das hier lese, dann bin ich dich froh, dass ich noch nicht so viel erlebt habe o_O

1. "Nagelschere? Pah! Wer braucht sowas denn??!!" *zieh* "AAAAAUUUUUUUUAAAAA!!!!!!!"    3/10 und es passiert mir immer wieder -.-

2. Irgendein Teil im Zahnfleisch gehabt. Hab dann ständig versucht, das Ding rauszuziehen, was aber immer mit nem tauben Gefühl im Zahnfleisch und trotzdem irgendwie Schmerzen da verbunden war.... Letzte Woche hab ichs dann endlich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     2/10

3. Mit meinem Dad auf Norderney am Strand rumgetobt und gekämpft. Er hat mich dann hochgehoben, konnte mich aber nicht in der Luft halten und fällt mit mir um. Ich lieg unten und er fällt auf mich drauf. Sein Ellenbogen landet wenige Zentimeter neben meinen Kronjuwelen und ich schlage mit meinem Kopf aufm Sand auf... Die Kopfschmerzen waren kacke aber ich hab mich trotzdem gefreut^^ War schon ein Schockerlebnis^^    4/10

4. Wir hatten Erste-Hilfe-Kurs in der Schule. Da haben wir dann die Herz-Massage an solchen kleinen Puppen geübt. Inner Pause sind wir dann auf die Idee gekommen, dass man das doch mal in reality ausprobieren könnte. Also stell ich mich gegen eine Wand und ein Freund drückt mir auf den Brustkorb...   VERDAMMT tat das weh o_O    8/10

5. Im Skiurlaub auf einer Piste an einer Stelle wo kein Schnee lag ausm Gleichgewicht gekommen und mitm Steißbein auf dem darunterliegenden Stein aufgeschlagen. Da das aber mitten auf der Piste war und ich mich da nicht hinlegen wollte und mir den Arsch festhalten wollte, bin ich gaaaaanz langsam runtergefahren und hab ein extrem schmerzverzerrtes Gesicht gemacht.   6/10

6. und mit Abstand das schmerzvollste Erlebnis: Eingewachsener Zehnagel am linken goßen Zeh. Ich geh damit zum Arzt. Der schickt mich zur Allgemeinen Chirurgie. Und der Arzt da macht mit mir nen Termin aus. Er erklärt mir, wie die das machen und wie die Betäubung geht und dass eigentlich nru die Betäubung unangenehm ist, weil die Spritzen von oben in den Zeh gestochen werden. Am Tag der OP gibt mir der Arzt dann die Spritzen, die tatsächlich unangenehm waren aber noch gingen. Dann will er schauen, ob die Betäubung weit genung fortgeschritten ist und dürckt den Zeh ab. Soweit alles OK. Bis er an die Stelle kommt, wo der Nagel wirklich eingewachsen ist... Er drückt genau auf die Stelle. Für 1 Sekunde 10/10... Dann gehts zur OP. Dieses eklige Druckgefühl, während der Nagel gleichzeitig vom Bett runtergerissen wird und dabei aufgeschnitten wird ist echt hart. Aber es sind keine wirklichen Schmerzen. Beim Herausziehen war das Gefühl auch eher eklig als schmerzhaft. Aber dann..... Das Ausschaben.... FUCK Das war echt zu krank... Für 0,5 Sekunden war der Schmerz echt bei 50/10. Genau da, als er an der schlimmsten Stelle war, hätte ich den Typen echt sofort umhaun können... Sowas wünscht man niemandem.

Sonst halt nur so kleinere Sachen, wie z.B. auf die Zunge gebissen, Ball in die Kronjuwelen, Ball ins Gesicht, Finger verstaucht.


----------



## Satyr0000 (26. Oktober 2008)

Als kleines kind so Zeug wie Steintreppe runterpurzeln,Platzwunde 2 cm vom Auge entfernt von nem Stein,nochmal ne Platzwunde direkt daneben --- Holzhammer annen Kopf geworfen bekommen...

Selbstgebaute Seilrutsche....vor mir rutscht ein ziemlich schwerer und rauscht durch die Bremsvorrichtung.Die wird fester gestellt,ich rutsch ---> geprellte Rippen und dann 5km laufen weil wir eig. abkürzen wollten.Naja ein anderer hat von der Seilbahn ne fette Brandnarbe am Arm.



Randy schrieb:


> ich rutsch ab knall mir den Kronkorken in die Hand rein fette Schnittwunde un erstma alles vollgeblutet.



n Freund von mir hat sich beim Bierflasche öffnen ne Sehne durchtrent


Edith:und mal von einem Türken eine aufs Maul bekommen--nicht so schlimm der Schlag aber meine Zahnspange hat mir die ganze Backe aufgeschlitzt.


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juni 2009)

Ich wollt den tollen Thread mal nicht sterben lassen.^^
Bin vor paar Tagen mit nem Fahrrad einem Bus hinterher gefahren und meine Schnürsenkel haben sich dann in der Pedale verheddert... Ich musste ne Vollbremmsung einlegen und bin dann erstmal schön hingeflogen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schmerz 0/10
Peinlichkeit 10/10


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

Auto Unfall Sehr grosse Schmerzten Ergebnis 2 rissen Narben unter der Brust. und ein Jahr Schmerzmittel  Schlucken.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2009)

Beim Skifahren falsch abgebogen, das waren Schmerzen, als ich( zum Glueck richtig Orientiert), unten angelangt bin, nach 4 stunden marsch auf einem Wanderweg.
Fast zugefrostet bin ich dann ins Hotel gekommen, jeder Muskel tat weh... 5/10


----------



## killercookie (13. Juni 2009)

Mhhhh.....
8/10 als kleinkind beim schlittschuhlaufen so nen Hilfspinguin umgedreht (der hatte lustige hilfsski an den füßen), pinguin umgekippt, killercookie davor gestanden und fette schnittwunde am linken auge

6/10 brotschneiden an der maschine...killercookie war zu spät und wollte die nochnicht geschnittene scheibe brot rausnehmen.....messer an, finger rein, auauauauauauaaaaaaaaa, mittelfingerkuppe fast amputiert

9/10 beim freeborden (snowboarden auf asphalt) mal ganz lässig ohne schutzausrüstung gefahrn( ich bin nich eure mutter aber fahrt immer MIT!!!!) auf nen auto geknallt, leichte innere blutungen und viele schürfwunden

uuuuund krönender abschluss

10/10 beim skifahren nen waldweg genommen, mit speed um die ecke, kleine tanne steht im weg BÄÄÄÄM mit schön viel wums gegen geknallt.....wieder wachgeworden als mein bruder mich geweckt hat(ist nach mir gefahren). gesicht im schnee, brille futsch, lippe komplett offen und ganz ätzende kopfschmerzen.

ich bin aber nicht oft genug verletzt, damit ich ins krankenhaus muss....pflaster drum und weiter (also bei dem mit der schneidemaschine)

gruß =)


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mich noch nie größer verletzt ( zum glück ;D ) und war erst 1 mal im Krankenhaus, weil einer meiner Zähne Quer im Unterkiefer lag, und raus musste.

Jaa ich führe ein sehr schmerzfreies leben ( was die Körperlichen angeht ), wenn man von den kabbeleien mit meinem Bruder, und einem fast gebrochenen Brustbein absieht ( jaa das passiert ;D )

Naja aber mich plagen seelische schmerzen.
Wenn ich in die Schule gehe.
Wenn ich aus der Schule komme.
narf.... und Heuschnupfen nicht zu vergessen ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Juni 2009)

also hab schon vieles erlebt und alles überlebt hätte bestimmt 
andere in den tod gerissen ^^ 
ne im ernst hab fast mein augenlicht wegen sand verlohren linkes auge von meiner 
seite aus 2/10
dan war da noch hab ma mit so nen ketcar aoder wie die heisen nen fassrolle gemacht 2/10
echt glück gehabt fast nen abhang runter gefloggen aber am bein   langen reibekuchen (nen man auch schirfwunde wen man auf nen asche platz spielt )6/10
gehabt und mit fahrrad ne unfall gehabt hatte mein knie komplett brechen können aber glück gehabt war nur ne riesen bäule 
dachte bein wer gebrochen aber nochma glück gehabt 8/10 (nachteil war is nach 1,5 jahren nen furunkel an der stelle an meiner linken kniescheiben knapp danenben 
konnte mein bein ne woche net bewegen das warren schmerzen) 10/10  sonst hatte ich noch nen roller unfall rechte schulte nur ne schramme bei anderen längst gebrochen ^^ 2/10


----------



## Reflox (14. Juni 2009)

Zahnfleisch auf die Zahnspange gewachsen 7/10

In Ferien gestolpert bewusstlos und dann in den Pool gefallen (ham mir die Leute dann erzählt) 9/10

Hab mal von einem die Faust in die Luke bekomm 4/10 aber ihm hats mehr wehgetan der hat dann schöne blutende Abdrücke von der Zahnspange ghabt...

Wenn wir schonmal bei Zahnspange sind... musste mal kotzen aufm Behandlungssessel wäre fast dran erstickt 9/10 da hat man wirklich Todesangst...


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Ich saß auf dem Bett und war dabei nach dem Duschen mein Ohr zu reinigen per Wattestäbchen. Ich weiß nichtmehr warum aber ich habe es dann losgelassen(steckte im Ohr) Habe es dann vergessen und mich mit vollen Karacho aufs bett geworfen und mir das Stäbchen ins Ohr gerammt. Gott das Rausziehen und danach tat höllisch weh.  9/10


Die Zahnspange bereitete mir auch große Schmerzen, hatte sehr viele Entzündungen und generelle chmerzen durch den ausgeübten Druck. 5/10

Ich laufe nen Garten weg lang und bleibe mim kleinen Zeh wo höngen. Der stand dann im 45° Winkel ab und war gebrochen. 7/10


----------



## Sin (14. Juni 2009)

Als kleines Kind (ca 9 oder 10 Jahre) hab ich ne Stecknadel in die Steckdose gesteckt, die Leitfähigkeit von Metallen war mir damals nicht bekannt. Kurzschluss in der Hauptsicherung und ein schmerzender Arm waren die Folge. Hab seitdem einen "zitternden" kleinen Finger.


----------



## Benrok (14. Juni 2009)

Schon krass was einige hier erlebt haben.
So richtig schlimme Sachen hatte ich noch nie.

Da ich einige Jahre geskatet hab hab ich diverse Knochenbrüchze schon gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich 4 war bin ich barfuss durch den Garten gelaufen und tret auf einmal auf eine Biene die dort schon sterbend lag.
Sie sticht mich und das sah ziemlich krass aus. Wir nahmen erst an, dass sich das nur irgendwie normal entzündet hat aber wurd nur schlimmer dann gingen wir ins Krankenhaus.
Blutentzündung also 3 Wochen auf der Couch liegen und langweiln.

Mit 7 hatte ich dann die nächste Blutentzündung am Arm durch irgend einen Insektenstich (wtf).
Natürlich genau in den Sommerferien, also muste ich bei dem tollen Wetter und Ferien drinnen hocken und langweilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der wars aber auch sehr knapp, da wirs erst sehr spät erkannt haben.

Was mir auch noch mit 4 passiert ist :
Ich war auf irgend einem Fest draussen mit Hüpfburg etc. und trink eine Limo.
Da fliegt aufeinmal eine Wespe in den Becher und dann in meinen Mund.
Sticht mich in den Hals und fliegt wieder raus.
2 Wochen lang Eis essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (14. Juni 2009)

4-5 /10 Eingewachsener Zehennagel der dann das nagelbett und den umliegenden fuß entzündet hat

8/10 >Vom Pferd gefallen und fast das Genick gebrochen

10/10 Mobbing in der Schule 

7/10 mit 4 inner kindergartentür finger geklemmt und dann für ne woche im krnkenhaus gewesen 0.o


----------



## Camô (14. Juni 2009)

6/10: In der sechsten Klasse auf dem Gepäckträger eines Freundes den Bürgersteig runtergedüst, mit etwa 30-40 Sachen. Dann plötzlich aus Versehen mit nem Fuss auf dem Boden aufgekommen - Mund blutig aufgeschlagen und rechten Schneidezahn verloren. Seither 3 mal "repariert".

8/10: Angina! 

11/10: Weisheitszahn-OP! Betäubung ließ nach, mein unterer rechter Zahn musste rausgehebelt weden, Doc rutschte mit Zange im Mund dabei ab ... aber die Schmerzen die Tage darauf waren noch unerträglicher.

9/10: Aktuell - "weiche Leiste". Vor 6 Monaten beim Hallenfussball bekommen, letztes WE in nem Club ausgerutscht und Rückfall erlebt. Ich war kurzzeitig weggetreten. OP folgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (14. Juni 2009)

Kicken mit Tennisball, die kleinen gelben Dinger. Aufhaltenwollen, Drauftreten, Faceplant, Sehne am Fuß stark gezerrt. 3 Monate Gips,  Schmerzen 2/10 Peinlichkeit 20/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kathether-Herz-Op: Wo wird kathether eingeführt? Klar ausm schritt. Ich konnte die tage darauf kaum laufen und nich richtig pissen, weil ich in der Narkose mich rumgewälzt hab, und die Wunde die die verschließen wollten aufgerissen hab xD 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Wieso zum teufel kriegt man die Katheter in den Schritt? xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Juni 2009)

9/10 ich hab mir damals das handgelenk im sport unterricht gebrochen....muß zugegeben das war auch meine schuld.wir mußten gegeneinander rennen und ich mußte gegen nen mädchen rennen (-.-) lief auch super hab sie locker abgehängt^^ naja aber die wand kam etwas schnell auf mich zu und ich wußte nich so was ich machn sollte war zu schnell um zu bremsen also gabs nur eine möglichkeit und zwar mit den händen bremsen hab dann die arme ausgestreckt und !RUMMS! ich lauf gegen die wand und dabei is das handgelenk auf der linken seite gebrochen und ein stück vom knochen is auch noch abgebrochen tat ziemlich weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daber mein toller sportlehrer meinte nein nein da is nix setz dich einfah kutz hin und mach dann gleich wieder mit... ende vom lied ich mußte dann 2 stunden da rimsitzen mit nem gebrochen handgelenk und quälte mich nicht loszuheulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das nur e iner von vielen brüchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hab k.b alles aufzuschreibn ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Juni 2009)

?/10 In der ersten Klasse fand ich es wohl GANZ Lustig mich mit meinen Armen zwischen zwei Tischen aufzustützen(meine Beine haben den Bodenkontankt verloren) und rumzuwippen. Was passiert mir? Ich wipp zu weit nach vornen Fall hin und -soweit ich mich erinnern kann- 2 Zähne angebrochen und den Mund voller Blut.

1/10 Beim Sportunterricht diverse male von Bällen getroffen worden.

2/10 Meiner Meinung nach einer meiner witzigsten Unfälle: Ich im Reisebus auf dem weg zu ein paar Verwandten.
Bus kommt inne Kurve ich natürlich am Fenster und knall mit dem Kopf gegens Fenster.

4/10 Die Wii IST gefährlich. Einmal als ich gespielt habe, hab ich mir den Wii-Controller (wie immer das Teil auch heißt) in die Rippen reingehauhen, erstmal gelacht am nächstem morgen aufgewacht, Probleme zu Atmen.

6/10 Im Winter Fußball gespielt, ausgerutscht, mit dem Fuß voll gegen Pfosten geknallt --->  Fuß verstaucht
War meine schlimmste Verletzung.

Ich ahtte aber noch nie Nasenbluten aber ich hab mir den Fuß verstaucht.

Edit:
8/10 Viel mehr entsetzen als Schmerzen: In der Schule: Pause,Tür noch nicht auf, alle drängen sich.
Leher macht Tür auf---> Ich Fall hin, UND JETZT KOMMTS!: Die Schüler MUSSTEN wissen das ich da lag den: Sie haben noch die Beine GEHOBEN und sind mir auf dem Rücken rumgetrampelt. Aua das tat weh -.-


----------



## Hirsi325 (14. Juni 2009)

Najo hab mir mal unabsichtlich ne Eisenstange in das Knie gerammt, weiter weis ich ned weil ich nachher Ohnmächtig wurde... die Folge

Alles in allem 7/10 Fleischwunde am Knie + Angeknackster Knochen + Kniescheibe rausgedreht
Weil ich so nen starken Schockeffekt hatte war am Anfang 2/10, nach der OP 5/10 und bin ich mal wo angestoßen mit dem Fuß wie es noch nicht ganz verheilt war 15/10...


----------



## Sin (14. Juni 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> 4/10 Die Wii IST gefährlich. Einmal als ich gespielt habe, hab ich mir den Wii-Controller (wie immer das Teil auch heißt) in die Rippen reingehauhen, erstmal gelacht am nächstem morgen aufgewacht, Probleme zu Atmen.



Kann ich bestätigen, beim Tennisspielen auf der Wii Kapselriss in der rechten Schulter zugezogen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Juni 2009)

kan das sein das ihr alle kein bock auf den bund habt ^^ 
und hab ma barfuss fussball auf rasenplatz gespielt und beim springen zum ball (kopfball versuch) falsch mit dem fuss aufgekommen und dan verstaucht 4/10 so schlimm is das eigentlich net ^^ (ps. mein das ernst)


----------



## Camô (15. Juni 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> kan das sein das ihr alle kein bock auf den bund habt ^^
> und hab ma barfuss fussball auf rasenplatz gespielt und beim springen zum ball (kopfball versuch) falsch mit dem fuss aufgekommen und dan verstaucht 4/10 so schlimm is das eigentlich net ^^ (ps. mein das ernst)


Ich war tatsächlich Zivi, nen Kumpel hatte sich aber bei der Abschlussparty beim Bund den Arm gebrochen ... beim Armdrücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juni 2009)

Wir haben als Kinder immer im Treppenhaus Verstecken gespielt, weil man da das Licht ausschalten konnte unds dann ganz dunkel war. Das gefiel dem Hausmeister aber nicht und uns wurde das dann verboten. Also haben wir dem Fänger dann jeweils eine Augenbinde umgebunden. Als ich der Fänger war, ging ich dann ne Treppe hoch, die auf der Seite kein Geländer hatte. Da die Augenbinde auch über meine Ohren ging, hörte ich nicht, dass die andern Kinder schrien, ich solle nicht weitergehn, fiel dann übers/durchs nicht vorhandene Treppengeländer, ein Stockwerk tiefer aufs Treppengeländer und noch ein Stockwert tiefer auf die Treppe, die ich dann noch komplett runterpurzelte. Ich war dann wohl nen halben Tag k.o. oder so, auf jeden Fall bin ich erst viel später wieder zu Hause im Bett aufgewacht und hatte derbe Rückenschmerzen, so dass ich ca 2 Wochen nicht mehr aus dem Bett durfte. Der Arzt meinte, ich hätte unglaubliches Glück gehabt. Wenn ich ein Bisschen schräger gefallen wär, wär ich heute wohl gelähmt.
Nunja, heute merk ich davon nichts mehr. Ich würd aber sagen für ein Kind in dem Alter dürfte das dann doch wohl so eine 9/10 auf der Skala sein oder so.

Edit: ca nen Monat später wurde da ein Treppengeländer montiert.


----------



## Niranda (15. Juni 2009)

die auswirkungen sind im forum spürbar xD  im positiven =)


----------



## Rathloriel (15. Juni 2009)

Also so 7/10 würde ich dem Entfernen der Schläuche aus meinem Ellenbogen nach der OP im März geben. Tat schon weh, noch schlimmer, bzw. unangenehmer war allerdings das Gefühl wie das Teil rausgezogen wird. *schüttel*

10/10 würde ich einer Nierenentzündung geben. Ziemlich krass


----------



## Tyalra (15. Juni 2009)

?/10 als kleinkind tischdecke gezogen heißer kaffee über die Brust gekippt... einziger vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine Brustbehaarung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


?/10 als kind vom Hochbett gefallen Arm gebrochen
6/10 auf Treppe gestolpert , vorwärts runter gerutscht, mit kopf gegen Heizung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4/10 da ich Besoffen war; mit schwung in die Hängematte gesprungen, Splitterbruch am rechten Arm
100/10 in ein Gebüsch gepinkelt aber Weidezaun war da hinter.
7/10 mit fahrrad gegen ein parkendes Auto gefahren.. omg ^^ 1 Schneidezahn ist noch halb 
10/10 Blinddarm durchbruch
5/10 Mandelentzündung
7/10 Gehörgangs entzündung
5/10 eingewachsener Zehnagel
10/10 am nächsten Tag nach einer Schlägerei war meine Hand geschwollen.. zum Arzt Röntgen.. 1 Zahn vom anderen Typen steckte in meiner Hand.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juni 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> 10/10 Blinddarm durchbruch


Das hab ich mich schon immer gefragt: ich nehm an der Blinddarm wurde dann entfernt oder? Wie lebt sichs mit nem Organ weniger? Ist das irgendwie unangenehm, muss man sich da dran gewöhnen oder merkt man das gar nicht wirklich? (Also von der Zeit im Krankenhaus mal abgesehn)


----------



## Tyalra (15. Juni 2009)

nö.. der blinddarm spielt im körper kaum eine funktion..
also sagen wir mal er hat eine für uns noch unbekannte funktion..
man merkt garnicht das der fehlt. ich hab halt nur ne doofe narbe und das wars.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juni 2009)

^ Soll wohl auch am Immunsystem mitarbeiten,aber genau wissen tut man noch nichts.

Dann fang ich mal an *g*


3/10 Bin mit 6 Jahren etwa aufm Spielplatz rumgetobt und hatte nen Stock dabei (kleine Bengel halt,die müssen Krieg spielen!), bin dann auf die Rutsche drauf und der Stock war eher unten als ich.
Der lag dann im Sand und als ich unten ankam,bin ich aufs Ende getreten und der Stock ist hochgeklaptt -> ab ins Auge damit.
Hab jetzt ne Narbe auf der Hornhaut und sehe nur zu 10% mitm linken Auge.
Hört sich schmerzhaft an,tat aber nicht weh.Stellenweise habe ich sogar gelacht,weil ich alles grün gesehen habe.

6/10 Fussballspieler gewesen..aaaalso mehrere Verstauchungen,öfters Bewusstlos von Bällen die gegen die Eier oder Solarplexus fliegen,Schürfwunden, etc

3/10..saudämlich. "Wirf mir mal den Eistee rüber" die Flasche fliegt in meine Richtung,trifft mich mit der harten Stelle am Hals an der Stirn...Platzwunde.

?/10 Als Kleinkind auf nem Glastisch rumgesprungen...Narbe in der Augenbraue

7/10 mehrere Fahradunfälle. Mein "bester" war wohl der Scarface..halbes Gesicht aufm Asphalt aufgerissen. (aber keine bleibenden Schäden)

und 20/10 .. hatte bei einem Umzug geholfen und hatte mich auch nicht überhoben oder so (dafür geht man ja dann doch schon zu lange trainieren) hatte keine Schmerzen,kein Muskelkater einfach rein garnichts..
Dann war ich am Abend noch in Ruhe am zocken und auf einmal merkte ich einen Schmerz in beiden Armen, dachte mir dann "nun gut..leg dich mal besser hin".
Liege dann im Bett und die Schmerzen wurden schlagartig richtig heftig.
Habe meine Arme dann irgendwie an mich rangepresst und bin dann zu meinem Handy (das zum Glück neben mir lag) rübergerobbt und habe meinen Eltern angerufen (einzigen Leute mit nem Ersatzschlüssel für meine Wohnung),damit mein Vater vorbeikommt und mir Schmerztabletten in den Mund stopft O_o

Seelisch..als mir mein Kater in meinen Händen verstorben ist.


----------



## cM2003 (15. Juni 2009)

9/10 Mit ca. 8 Jahren Arm dreifach gebrochen und ausgekugelt, Arm wurde durch 4 aus dem Arm ragende Nägel fixiert.

14/10 Ziehen der Nägel ohne Narkose. Arzt meinte das bräuchte man nicht, kniet sich auf meinen Ellenbogen und reist einen Nagel nach dem andern raus. Stand kurz vorm Bewusstseinsverlust (laut Aussage meiner Mutter). Meines Wissens hat der Arzt kurz darauf seine Zulassung verloren

8/10 Beim Fußballtraining, Arm ausgekugelt und dabei einen Teil des Ellbogengelenks weggebrochen. Wurde erstmal so gelassen und nur geschient. Nachdem ich dann aber manchmal Probleme hatte den Arm zu strecken und man merkte dass das Stück manchmal den Arm blockiert, wurde es entfernt. War aber witzig wenn es dann auf einmal nicht weiter ging den Arm zu strecken, wieder anwickelte, man merkte wie das Stück rausrückte und man dann den Arm hat strecken können ^^

11/10 Mit nem Freund Blödsinn gemacht. Hatte eine Hantel und sagte zu meinem Freund er solle sie mir zuwerfen. Er wirft, ich fang, Mittelfinger aufgeplatzt.


----------



## skyline930 (15. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wieso zum teufel kriegt man die Katheter in den Schritt? xD



Weil von da aus ein sehr breites Blutgefäß verläuft, glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (15. Juni 2009)

Damals haben wir oft Fangen im Wald gespielt, bei einer alten Holzhütte (Jägerhütte? kp)
Man konnte da auch super klettern, weil die Bäume solche guten Formen hatten. Man war mit zwei hüpfern auf dem Dach der Hütte drauf und an der anderen Seite ist man schnell wieder runtergesprungen und musste durchs geäst kriechen^^
Es ist bloß blöd, wenn klein Nira da grad langrennt, auf dem Dach und runterspringt. Genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, als sich über nacht oder so ein Brett von der hütte gelöst hat und dort am Boden lag.
Natürlich bemerkt man das Brett erst, wenn man im Flug ist und nichts mehr machen kann.
Mit einem Satz landete ich auf dem Brett.
Puh dachte ich, ist auch nichts passiert und bin weiter, durchs gebüsch gekrochen.
Als ich merkte, das ich hängen blieb sah ich nach hinten und das Brett an meinem Fuß kleben. Ich dachte das Laub wäre dran schuld gewesen, das es am Fuß hängen blieb. Aber als mein Freund dann auch auf das Brett gesprungen ist habe ich es gemerkt.
Gemerkt wie das Brett sich umklappte und mein Fuß mitging.
Das warn schmerzen sag ich euch - vorallem wenn man dann erst sieht, das der Nagel durch den ganzen Fuß auf der Oberseite des Schuhes zu sehen ist.
Ziemlich mittig ist der Nagel durchgedrungen, zwischen den Knochen durch bis er oben wieder rauskam... o_o"
Mein Freund hat das Brett sofort abgezogen, mit Blanker Gewalt - aber es war zum glück kurz und unvorbereitet ^.^
3 Monate musste ich meinen Fuß schonen... und ich bin so aktiv, das ging mal garnich.. :<

Seitdem kletter ich nicht mehr^^

In Erinnerungen schwebend...
Nira :<


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juni 2009)

immer wenn ich mit dem ellbogen irgendwie irgendwo diesen komischen nerv treffe..auaa


Edit: Aua grad an die gitarre gestossen *schmerz*


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

Nachts geht plötzlich der Wecker los, ich spring vom hochbett und will ausmachen. Bleib mit dem Fuß irgendwie hängen udn falle mit dem Kopf vorraus auf den Boden. Kopf an der offen stehenden tür angeschllagen und auf dem Arm gelandet. Mit Kopfschmerzen dann wieder ins Bett. Am nächsten Tag will ich aufstehen und stütze mich mit dem Arm ab, leichter Schmerz. Erst nach der Schule und Ausflug in die Stadt zum Arzt (Aber auch nur weil ich beim Rennen Armschmerzen hatte) - Arm gebrochen


----------



## Ol@f (15. Juni 2009)

Während einer Augen-Op durften die Ärtze die Narkose nicht erneuern, weil das Gewebe sonst zu stark anschwellen würde.
Naja musste dann halt mit "relativ" schwacher Betäubung weiter gehen...
Also das tat scheiße weh + den Kopfschmerzen die ich danach hatte.
9/10

Achja deswegen war die Bindehaut im nach hinein extrem angeschwollen und ich hätte fest nochmal operiert werden müssen, weil die Schwellung net weggehen wollte. Glücklicherweise war am Tag vor der möglichen zweiten Op ( bei 1 Woche Genesungszeit) alles wie früher...


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2009)

ach du Scheisse, Augen-op ohne Narkose puh das is mies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (15. Juni 2009)

samstag war ich mit nem kumpel in einem berg motorrad fahren.
3meter vor der kurve sehe ich, dass er blinkt. also gehe ich voll in die eisen, dann ist mir mein motorrad vorne weggerutscht und ich lag auf dem boden -> ins krankenhaus gefahren -> rechter kleiner finger gebrochen.
war ne 5/10 würd ich sagen, und ne 100/10 obendrauf, weil es ziemlich am ego kratzt, wenn man dienstag seinen führerschein macht und samstag für 3wochen schon nichtmehr fahren kann^^


----------



## Kronas (15. Juni 2009)

ca 15 stufige steintreppe
oben pfütze... ausgerutscht
fliege runter
lande mit kopf vorran auf der letzten stufe
gehirnerschütterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heute noch ein ovaler roter fleck da, sieht ganz lustig aus, etwa parralel zur wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (15. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> immer wenn ich mit dem ellbogen irgendwie irgendwo diesen komischen nerv treffe..auaa
> 
> 
> Edit: Aua grad an die gitarre gestossen *schmerz*


Musikantenknochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passt ja bei dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (16. Juni 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich bin hart im Nehmen, es tat ja nur weh, waren nur blaue Flecken usw.^^
> 
> Meine Mutter meckert bei Verletzungen usw. auch immer, dass ich nie früh genug was sage... xD



das kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Mein vater hatte Geburstag und meine Großeltern sind gekommen (ich war damals 6 glaube ich^^ )
 ich war mit meinen beiden geschwistern aufem hof spielen und sie kamen dann angefahren auf unseren hof,
Dann total gefreut das sie da sind gleich hingerannt und Gestolpert und Autotür im Kopf gehabt und das am Geburstag von meinen Vater... 


heute bin ich 13.. noch gar nich so lanhe her ^^ 

und dann habe ich mit beim Fussball spielen mal den Armgebrochen... ich ibn Torwart habe einen ball abgewehrt laufe nach hinten Stolper und auf meinen Arm geflogen mit meine Ganzen gewicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja ging aber war auch unter schock ^^ 

Ich stopler ich oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin sonst aber auch ziemlich hart im nehmen


/edit 
Lustiges erlebniss von meine großen bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

er schläft auf seinen Hochbett ( da war ne Rutsche noch mit drann) und Rutsch mitem im schlaf runter*rumbbs* aufem boden... was passiert? 
Er schläft einfach weiter! und morgends dann auf gemacht und den Schmerz gefühlt ^^ 

Mfg und gute nacht
Raheema/Steffen


----------



## cM2003 (16. Juni 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> 10/10 am nächsten Tag nach einer Schlägerei war meine Hand geschwollen.. zum Arzt Röntgen.. 1 Zahn vom anderen Typen steckte in meiner Hand.


Glaubste doch selbst nicht... Und damit zu prahlen ist ein Witz...


----------



## Tyalra (16. Juni 2009)

steckte ja nicht im knochen sondern im fleisch..


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> steckte ja nicht im knochen sondern im fleisch..


so ein zahn ist groß den übersieht man nicht einfach


----------



## Raethor (16. Juni 2009)

Nen Zahn inner Hand? Dafür müsst die Wunder aber schon ganz schon groß gewesen sein. Nen Stück abgesplitterter Zahn könnt natürlich gut sein, aber selbst dann muss die Hand doch deutlich geblutet haben ^^

mfg


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Juni 2009)

wieso soll das so abwegig sein?
theoretisch ist das durchaus möglich...ob ihr das glaub oder nicht...interessiert grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## Celestiadaemona (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo und Guten Morgenmeine schlimmsten Schmerzerfahrungen sind die Geburten meiner beiden Jungz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber solche Schmerzen sind ey schnell vergessen und man kann sie nicht beschreiben^^)
Aber das allerschlimmste und diese Schmerzen wuensch ich nicht einmal meinem aergstem Feind,sind meine Migraeneanfaelle mindest einmal im Monat,frueher musst ich immer ein Arzt rufen auch nachts ,sonst waere ich gestorben;/heutzutage komm aber keiner mehr leider ,dann halt ich diese Schmerzen irgenwie aus weil tabletten helfen da nicht mehr...toitoi heut gehts mir gut

Lg und einen schmerzvollen Tag M


----------



## Celestiadaemona (17. Juni 2009)

LOL ich meint natuerlich schmerzfreien Tag ...omg sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (17. Juni 2009)

Schwer zu sagen. Mit 4 Jahren wurde ich mal von einem Auto angefahren, was mir das Bein gebrochen hat. Kann mich zwar an keinen Schmerz erinnern, aber schön wars jedenfalls nicht.

Mit 10 oder so bin ich im Sommer auf der Straße mit einem Brett mit 4 Rädern unten herumgefahren, beim Losfahren hat sich die Schnur, die an dem Brett zum Ziehen befestigt war unter ein Rad geschoben und es gestoppt. Ich bin vornüber mit dem Kinn auf dem Asphalt gelandet und hab mir da nen ordentlichen Hautlappen weggerissen. 2 Jahre später is mir das beim Eislaufen wieder aufgegangen -.-

Im selben Sommer hat meine Schwester mit einer Schere eine Packung Ton aufgemacht, mit viel Kraft. Ich bin hinter ihr gestanden und als die Schere die Verpackung plötzlich durchtrennt hat, is die Schereetwas unter meinem Handgelenk eingeschlagen. Geblutet hats jedenfalls extrem, mit den 2 Verletzungen hab ich mich ziemlich elend gefühlt und die Narbe, ein ovaler punkt, hab ich immer noch ^^


----------



## Skatero (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte zum Glück noch nie eine schwere Verletzungen.
Immer nur Verstauchungen, Kopfschläge (beim Skateboarden und Snowboarden) und vielen Schürfwunden.


----------



## Reflox (17. Juni 2009)

Hab noch blödes Erlebnis vonu gestern Nacht:
1:00: Noch halb am pennen denk ich hol mir jetztn Glas Wasser will aufstehen !!!MIAUU!!! Katze lag aufm Gesicht... Gesicht verkratzt Wasser geholt Gesicht verplastert, trink bisschen schlaf ein. Plötzlich tun meine Eier höllisch weh na toll Katze hat Buch vom Regal geschubst und mich getroffen.War ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So dass war meine Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kratzer 6/10
Buch 3/10


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hab noch blödes Erlebnis vonu gestern Nacht:
> 1:00: Noch halb am pennen denk ich hol mir jetztn Glas Wasser will aufstehen !!!MIAUU!!! Katze lag aufm Gesicht... Gesicht verkratzt Wasser geholt Gesicht verplastert, trink bisschen schlaf ein. Plötzlich tun meine Eier höllisch weh na toll Katze hat Buch vom Regal geschubst und mich getroffen.War ja klar
> 
> 
> ...



Made my day


----------



## neo1986 (17. Juni 2009)

also mein erlebnis war so.... bin mit den inlinern das geländer von ner ca 30-40m lange treppe runter gegrindet. ca 4m vorm ziehl bin ich runter gerutcht mit einem fuß auf der treppen kante gelandet umgeknikst und die restlichen 4m bis zum ende der treppe runter gerollt/gerutscht....

Fazit: Das rechte bein an 2stellen gebrochen und die sehne vom bein zum becken (ka wie man die nennt wusste das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) war gerissen. Der beinbruch wargut auszuhalten der sehnenriss oha wenn das total vergippste bein im schlaf vom bett gerutcht is war das ganze haus wach is echt schmerzhaft...

alter sind bestimmt viele rechtschreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> also mein erlebnis war so.... bin mit den inlinern das geländer von ner ca 30-40m lange treppe runter gegrindet. ca 4m vorm ziehl bin ich runter gerutcht mit einem fuß auf der treppen kante gelandet umgeknikst und die restlichen 4m bis zum ende der treppe runter gerollt/gerutscht....
> 
> Fazit: Das rechte bein an 2stellen gebrochen und die sehne vom bein zum becken (ka wie man die nennt wusste das mal
> 
> ...



Autsch :-/


----------



## neo1986 (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Autsch :-/


das schlimmste daran war auch noch das ich mich allleine 200m nach hause und dan noch 4stockwerke hoch schleppen musste...


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

:-(


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juni 2009)

du bist 30-40 meter ne treppe gegrindet, ohne, dass andere leute dabei waren? oder waren die so asozial, dir nicht zu helfen?...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (17. Juni 2009)

die gingen paar minuten vorher haben den ganzen tag da rumgespielt^^ dan sind die gegegangen und ich hab mir gedacht fährst nocheine runde. dazu musste ich die treppe runter da hatte ich die wahl ca400m drumherum zu fahren oder nochmal die treppe runter da bin ich eben die treppe runter...handy hab ich sowiso noch nie groß benutzt und da nicht dabei gehabt....scheiße wars...


----------



## the chinese (17. Juni 2009)

hmm.... inliner gefahren, von der quarterpipe , war damals noch jung und unerfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf der strecke nach unten, war schon recht schnell, bin ich dann mit einem fuss weg, ca 1,5 m geflogen und dann volle wucht mit kurzer hose mit dem knie über beton boden.... 10/10 
Handy hatte ich net, zuhause war net weit weg... der schmerz war nicht so schlimm als ich die gesichter der passanten gesehen hab, wie ich mit total blutigen Bein über die straße gehumpelt bin und inliner in der hand hatte ....


----------



## Kasdeja (18. Juni 2009)

Einige Wochen mit einer schlimmen Gallenentzündung leben.. (Ärzte haben einfach nicht den Grund rausgefunden - Magenschleimhautentzündung blabla) Sogar Magenspiegelung machen müssen ->nix.. "Sie haben aber nen schönen Magen" kam nur..  Auch beim Ultraschall. "Ohh das sieht aber alles toll aus bei Ihnen" - super .. ^^
Alles verbunden mit großen großen Schmerzen. Weder Essen noch trinken blieb drin. Wurde stationär aufgenommen :/ Schmerzmittel war das Einzige, was ich zu mir genommen hab. Es ist wirklich schlimm, weder trinken noch essen zu können.
Erst als ich gelbe Kringel gesehen habe und meine Haut fast dunkelgelb war wurde ich verlegt und Not-OP in einem anderen KH.

Danach den ersten Tee trinken - das war so toll ;P


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2009)

War zwar nur wenig schmerzvoll, dafür hab ich viel daraus gelernt:
Bin mit den Inline Skates meine übliche Strecke abgefahren. Als ich grad den maximal entferntesten Punkt zu Stadt, Zivilisation, Taxis und Bussen erreicht hatte, war da plötzlich ein *KNACK, ZRRRRR, KRACH* und ich fuhr nur noch auf einem von zwei Inline Skates weiter. Bei dem andern waren die Bindungen gerissen (nunja, waren schon recht alte Dinger). Tjo, nur auf einem weiterfahren geht nicht wirklich, ich hatte da schon Glück, dass ich in voller Fahrt nicht irgendwie irgendwo reingefahren bin, sondern grad noch so knapp ausrollen konnte (ist übrigens ein interessantes Erlebnis, auf nur 1 solchen Teil zu fahren, das erfordert hohes Geschick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Auf alle Fälle war ich wie gesagt weit, weit von zu Hause entfernt und hatte natürlich keine Schuhe dabei. Also ab zu Fuss nach Hause. Da ich kein Waldmensch bin, lauf ich normalerweise nicht barfuss rum und bin mir das daher nicht wirklich gewöhnt. Da merkt man echt jedes noch so kleine Steinchen, das irgendwo rumliegt. Raffiniert wie ich bin nahm ich selbstverständlich eine Abkürzung nach Hause, die über eine kleine Brücke führt. Nur kurz vor der Brücke war ne Absperrung. Was ich nämlich nicht wusste war, dass die Brücke abgerissen worden war und bald neu gebaut werden würde.
Na toll und wie komm ich jetzt über den Fluss?
Also umkehren (nach mittlerweile 1 Stunde barfuss) und nen andern Weg nehmen. Dieser Weg führte mich zwangsläufig über eine Eisenbahnlinie. Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen, wie schmerzvoll es sein kann, barfuss über diese Steine zu gehen, die da zwischen den Gleisen rumliegen. Gleich dahinter war ne Baustelle und da lagen Glasscherben in Massen rum...
Nach insgesamt ca 2 Stunden barfuss im Nirvana rumlaufen kam ich dann endlich zu ner Strasse, von der mich jemand abholen konnte. Handy gezückt, nach Hause telefoniert und mich gefreut, als ich das Auto anrollen sah.

Auf der Schmerzenskala würd ich eventuell ne 2/10 geben oder so, aber das hat unheimlich viel Zeit und vor allem Nerven gekostet. Aber draus gelernt hab ich, dass ich nie mehr ohne Ersatzschuhe meine Inline Skates besteige.


----------



## super toast mann (18. Juni 2009)

hätte normalerweise schon längst tot sein müssen aber das mit abstand schmerzhafteste war nen ungewolltes spagat beim skateboarden...


----------



## _Raziel_ (18. Juni 2009)

4/10:
Bein Rasenhockey nen Schläger ins Gesicht bekommen. Zahn weg, ich weg, Nase angeknackst...

6/10:
Als Kind einen Hindernisparcour aufgestellt und Wettkämpfe mit Nachbarskinder ausgetragen. Wer ist schneller etc...
Eine ca. 1.20m hohe Stange übersprungen, falsch aufgekommen und Schienbein gebrochen.

8/10:
Wegen akuten Augenentzündungen vom Augenarzt drei mal innerhalb eines Monats ne Spritze in die Augen.
Beim dritten Mal war ein winzig kleines Luftbläschen dabei.

12/10:
Bing-Horton Kopfschmerz bzw. Cluster Kopfschmerzen. Eine Attacke dauert ca. 30 Min... tritt danach ca. alle 2-3 h einmal auf. Seit neuestem über mehrere Tage, dafür nur alle paar Monate.

Einen hab ich noch, obwohl ich ihn cool finde, auch wenn er etwas schmerzte.
2/10:
Nach einer Operation mit Vollnarkose zu früh aufgewacht. Mit dem Beatmungsschlauch in mir. Cool dehalb, weil es einfach witzig ist, ohne bewusst zu atmen, zu atmen. Schmerzen deshalb, weil der Schlauch dann ja raus musste, "Tief einatmen, ausatmen... aaautsch..."


----------



## gallatin8 (5. Juli 2009)

?/10  Als kleines Kind auf einen Schrank geklettert (anscheinend nicht besonders hoch weil da war ich nichtmal 2) runtergefallen und mit der Stirn direkt auf die schön spitze ecke des schuhschranks, Narbe sieht man Heute noch sehr deutlich

4/10 Spielerische prügeln mit einem Freund beide genau die gleichen aktionen und nachdem wir beide unsere arme gegenseitig festhielten kamen wir beide auf die idee dem anderen eins mit dem kopf zu verpassen, Ergebniss kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen, zwei hübsche Beulen!^^

6/10 Große Couine ärgern - geschubst werden - verstauchten Fuß haben - aua


9/10 Beim Drachensteigen am Strand versucht den fallendenden Drachen aufzufangen dabei hingefallen und die halbe rechte Hand an einem spitzen Stein aufgeschlitzt. Darauf folgte die wohl übelste schmipftirade die die menschheit jemals erleben durfte das Heulen kam erst Später!^^



Mfg: Gallatin8


----------



## Terandolus (5. Juli 2009)

2 HWS (Hals-Wirbel-Säulen) Op´s...
Der Schmerz nach der Narkose war groß, mir war schlecht hab 4 Tage nur gebrochen... konnt mich nicht bewegen und ja.... 2 Schläuche aus dem Rücken rausziehen und 1 aus dem Hals tut auch noch weh 892/10, nie mehr wieder.


----------



## Martel (6. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn ich nur dran denke könnte ich wieder Heulen.

Ich hatte bei der ersten Weisheitszahn OP Probleme. Es lief einfach nicht so.
Bei der 2 wo oben und unten Rechts entnommen werden sollten. Entschied ich mich für den Dämmerschlaf.

Ich habe meine Tabletten bekommen und ein Buch. nach 45 Minuten kam die Artzthelferin und fragte mich ob ich noch alles in dem Buch verstehe. 
Ich fühlte mich top fit. Dann wurde entschieden das ich doch eine Örtliche Beteubung bekomme, und mit Wiederwillen sagt ich ja.

Der Obere Zahn war raus der untere auch. Oben musste neu genähnt werden unten war noch nicht genäht ( warum keine Ahnung ) und dann hörte die Narkose auf. 

Tja, nach viel überlegen ( 1 Sekunde ) entschied der Artz alle beiden Wunden zu nähen ohne Narkose, da ich die Tabletten um Balg hatte und die Spritzen und eine nach Dosierung zu gefährlich sei.

Glaubt mir, ich bin durch die Hölle gegangen. Es gibt Schmerzen und es gibt schmerzen. Zwei mal wurde mir Schwarz vor Augen und ich habe dadrum gebetet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als es dann fertig war kam ich in den Warteraum zu den anderen Patienten. Oh und dann kam die wirkung der Tablette. Ich habe den ganzen Raum voll gebrochen mit Blut und Bröckchen, ihr glaubt nicht was Magensäure brennt an einer frischen Wunde. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit war ich dann Gottsei dank weg getretten. Ich weiß nur ich kam in den OP. Die Nähte wurde geöffnet gereiningt und dann wieder geschlossen.

Ich war der erste der wegen dieser Op 4 Wochen fehlte auf der Arbeit. Den Krater im Gebiss habe ich immernoch von den Metzgern.


Das war der blanke Horror und ich brauchte Jahre um nicht teilweise Nachts aufzuwachen. 


Aber das gute dadran. 3-4 Mal am Tag putze ich mir die Zähne, nur um nie nie nie nie wieder was mit einem Zahnartzt ( außer Kontrolle ) zu tuen zu haben.


----------



## Minati (6. Juli 2009)

5/10
Hab mir letztens ne Platzwunde am Knie zugezogen, als ich die Treppen runtergeplumpst bin. Blöde Scheiße. Knieschaibe konnteste sehen. Bin dann ins Krankenhaus chauffiert worden. Der Arzt - der war einsame spitze. Der konnte kaum deutsch und somit musste ich IHM erklären, was er mir eigentlich erklären wollte ....


----------



## Lichkingkiller (6. Juli 2009)

1. 3/10
Als ich noch klein war im Sportunttericht mit Karacho auf ne Wand zugerannt. Versucht mit Hand abzuwehren und Hand gebrochen hat nicht so sehr geschmerzt aber hatte dann ca. 2 Wochen nen Gips am Arm.

2. 7/10
Als ich Fahrrad gefahren bin voll gegen nen anderen gefahren und das rechte Bein an einem Baum aufgeschürft hat ca. 8/10 des Beines aufgeschürft. Hat das geblutet. War da ca. 6 Jahre alt


----------



## Terandolus (6. Juli 2009)

Ach stimmt was ich vergessen hab: auch mal in der 2 Klasse im Sport mit jemand zusammen geknallt, umgefallen 5 Mins Später wieder aufgewacht mit Schädelweh :-D 2/10


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. Juli 2009)

- Als kleines Kind vom Bobbycar gefallen xD

- Mit ca sechs Jahren mit einem Fahrrad ne steile Straße runtergefahren
und aufs Kinn gelandet 

Und noch etliche Nasenbluten bzw Ärger im Kindergarten, Grund- und Hauptschule


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

-Ich fahr mit dem Fahrad von der Schule nach hause, übelst gefreut weil Sommerferien, und ich fahr einen kleinen Hügel runter und brems unabsichtich mit der vorder statt mit der Hinterbremse und deswegen auf die Fresse gelandet - Oberer Schneidezahn gebrochen, das stückchen baumelte an den Nerven noch am Zahn, paar kleine schürfwunden

- Ich fahr mit T-Shirt und ner kurzen Hose (das war Anfang April diesen Jahres da wars aber auch so verdammt heiß) aufm Moped, fahr über ne Brücke, viel Kies drauf, ich rutsch aus, rutsch nochn bissl aufm Kies rum, Moped auf mir. Ich schubbs das Moped runter und check erstma was kaputt ist = Schürfwunden übern ganzen rechten Unterarm, linke Schulter, an beiden Kniegelenken, beide Daumen geprellt. Also fahr ich schnell blutend nach Hause (ich spürte zuerst nix also wollt ich das ausnutzen, aber dann hat der Fahrtwind übelst gebrannt auf den Wunden). Danach wollt ich eigentlich garnich ins Krankenhaus, bin ja gut im nehmen aber mein vadder wollte das unbedingt, dann hat sich herausgestellt das ich mir den rechten Daumen gebrochen hab (genau in der Prüfungszeit -.-). Später hat sich dann bei der Schürfwunde am rechten Kniegelenk ne Schicht gebildet, Ärztin meint das muss runter, und nicht jetzt wie bei der Haut, dass das alles auf einma runter geht, neee, die hat ne Pinzette genommen, mir ne Zeitung in die Hand gedrückt, und Milimeter für Milimeter runtergezupft (Die Wunde war so groß wien Tennisball) ...

lg


----------



## Haramann (6. Juli 2009)

War im Fußballtor, hechte mich auf einen heranrollenden Ball. Der Gegner konnte nur irgentwie nicht gescheit weit springen und sprang mir genau ins Gesicht.Schock, Gehirnerschitterung, 2 Zähne weg, 2 Platzwunden und jede Menge Wut. 6/10

Snowboarden: War das erste Mal beim Boarden auf ner schwarzen Piste (bin ich mit Skiern schon 10000 mal gefahren)
Nun ja, "Babbschnee" und so Schnehügel,drunter Eis.
Mich lästs hin, ich kugel den ganzen Berg runter, Schwere Gehirnerschütterung, Fuß gebrochen, Arm angebrochen, Prellungen etc. 7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> [...]Schürfwunden übern ganzen rechten Unterarm, linke Schulter an beiden Kniegelenken, beide Daumen geprellt. [...]


linke schulter an BEIDEN kniegelenken? das tut bestimmt weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen :>


----------



## El Homer (6. Juli 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> 10/10:  Schwimmbad, 3 Metersprungbrett, ich feder mich hoch, weiter hoch, immer weiter hoch schon auf 1 Meter ca.
> Dann beim aufkommen verfehle ich mit einem Fuß das brett. Ich lande mit meinen Hoden direkt an der Kante, mein Fuß knickt gebrochen um und ich fliege auf dem Rücken ins Wasser. DREIFACH SCHMERZ. Das ultimative das ich bisher erlebt hab.


Oida ! als ich an der stelle mit dem Hoden war...hab ich laut FUCK geschrieen und mir an die selbige stelle gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man oh man mit dem sack auf die kante ? mit voller gechwindigkeit.... WAAAGH


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> Oida ! als ich an der stelle mit dem Hoden war...hab ich laut FUCK geschrieen und mir an die selbige stelle gepackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das erste, an was ich dabei dachte, war :



> <FriZZ0r> neulich hatte ich doch diesen Unfall und war im Krankenhaus... seitdem werd ich die ganze zeit mit "Mein linker, linker Sack ist frei, da wünsch ich mir ein Ei herbei" verarscht-.-


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Bei bekannten im garten auf nen Teller getreten. Schnippt mir gegen das Schienbein, nicht verletzt aber ungláubliche Schmerzen 8/10


----------



## Gothic_1234 (6. Juli 2009)

2 x eingewachsener Zehnnagel 9/10

wo ich noch klein war habe ich mit ne kumpel im Treppenhaus gespielt , bin dann volle kanne mit mein ellenbogen durchs Fenster gehauen das waren schmerzen die narbe habe ich bis heute noch^^ 10/10

war bei meiner ehemalige Freundin zu besuch , waren glaube ins kino gegangen , nach dem Kino habe ich sie nach Hause gebracht , bin dann noch ein bissen geblieben als ich nach Hause wollte , bin ich die restlichen 10 Treppenstufen ( Stein ) runter geflogen ( schwarz vor dem Augen ) bin dann gemütlich zur Bushaltestelle gegangen , statt gleich ins Krankenhaus zu gehen ( war nicht weit weg ) bin ich mit dem Bus nach Hause gefahren , auf einmal fingen die schmerzen an konnte mein Arm nicht mehr bewegen , mir sind die  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gekommen , wo ich dann zu hause war , erst mal meine ehemailige Freundin an gerufen und ihr erzählt was passiert ist , sie konnte nicht mehr war mit den nerven am Ende ^^. und das schlimme war mein Daddy hatte schon was getrunken . hat mich erst mal zum DRK gefahren . Die haben mich gleich ins Krankhaus gefahren^^ . habe mir nur ne stück knochen in der Knochenpfanne gebrochen^^ 6 wochen Gips das war eine quall 15/10


----------



## Hanfgurke (6. Juli 2009)

Oh Gothic hatte auch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit 'nen eingewachsenen Nagel. Nachdem mein Hausarzt ewig dran rumgedocktert hat, wurde ich zu 'ner "richtigen" Chirugin geschickt. Die war alles andere als zimperlich ... naja wenigstens hatte ich nur für die Dauer der OP recht heftige Schmerzen ...

7/10 ... ich glaub da ist noch Schlimmeres möglich.


----------



## Potpotom (7. Juli 2009)

Ich in der Dusche, mein damals noch junger Kater (Picasso ^^) springt rein und erschreckt sich... ihr könnt euch denken an was er hochkletterte um zu flüchten. Ich sags mal so, die Dusche färbte sich rot ein und der Arzt hat sich nicht mehr einbekommen - kommt wohl nicht alle Tage vor.

Auf der Schmerzskala so eine glatte 10/10 würde ich sagen.


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. Juli 2009)

3/10

Einmal im Winter war ich mit Freunden am Snowboarden. Da hab ich doch tatsächlich eine unglaublich vereiste Stelle erwischt, ausgerutscht und wollte mich mit den Händen abstützen. Ich spürte Schmerzen in der rechten Hand, habe den Handschuh ausgezogen und nach etwa 10 Minuten war der Daumen in einem Winkel an meiner Hand, wie ich ihn nie für möglich gehalten hätte. Er war ausgekugelt, gebrochen und verstaucht. Tat aber nicht so Weh, kurz nach dem Sturz bin ich noch ein paar Meter schmerzfrei weitergefahren. =)

9/10

Hatte ein paar Tage nicht essen können und musste daraufhin so richtig erbrechen. Ich bin fast ohnmächtig zusammengekracht, hatte Schmerzen im ganzen Körper und zitterte am ganzen Leib. Und das ganze noch einmal. Ich konnte nicht mehr recht denken geschweige denn mich bewegen und nach 10 Minuten war auch nichts mehr in meinem Körper, das ich überhaupt noch hätte rauslassen können... 
Die nächste Szene, an die ich mich erinnern kann, ist, wie ein Freund plötzlich da war und mir einen Apfel brachte, von da an gins besser. =)


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> Einmal im Winter war ich mit Freunden am Snowboarden. Da hab ich doch tatsächlich eine unglaublich vereiste Stelle erwischt, ausgerutscht und wollte mich mit den Händen abstützen. Ich spürte Schmerzen in der rechten Hand, habe den Handschuh ausgezogen und nach etwa 10 Minuten war der Daumen in einem Winkel an meiner Hand, wie ich ihn nie für möglich gehalten hätte. Er war ausgekugelt, gebrochen und verstaucht. Tat aber nicht so Weh, kurz nach dem Sturz bin ich noch ein paar Meter schmerzfrei weitergefahren. =)
> 
> ...



Wtf?


----------



## Potpotom (7. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wtf?


Zucker würde ich tippen... vielleicht kam der Freund mit dem Apfel später im Krankenhaus und dazwischen gabs eine mehr oder weniger kurze Ohnmacht.


----------



## P-bibi (7. Juli 2009)

7/10 Als ich mit dem Skateboard von nem Dach gesprungen bin und mir den Fuß gebrochen habe.
9/10 Aus 3 m von einem Freund einen Ball in die Klöten geschossen bekommen.. der hat nen dollen Schuss.
10/10 als ich mir den Schniedel zwischen Fahrrad und so ner Stange eingeklemmt habe, alsi ch voll klein war aber mit dem "coolen" großen Fahrrad von meinem Bruder fahren wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## OMGlooool (7. Juli 2009)

bim Fußbalspielen im Februar auf dem Ascheplatz > heftig hingefallen, Knie und Ellebogen komplett aufgeschürft.

Und ansonsten: Als nach dem Zahn ziehen die Narkose nachgelassen hat.


----------



## skyline930 (7. Juli 2009)

Argh heute passiert.

Erstmal stellt eine Klassenkameradin mir ihr Stuhlbein auf den Fuß und hockt sich drauf (unbeabsichtigt, bin 1.90 groß, brauche auch meinen platz xP), und dann beim in-den-Bus-einsteigen von ca. 10 Leuten auf die Füße getreten bekommen .. in Flip-Flops.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Blinddarmdurchbruch...die Schmerzen waren unerträglich, musste sie aber fast 6h aushalten, bis ich ein Schmerzmittel bekommen hab.
10/10

Der anschließende Abszess im Bauch war auch nur mit Schmerzmittel zu ertragen...jede Bewegung tat höllisch weh
9/10


Ansonsten komischerweise immer Kerngesund gewesen, dann auf einmal sowas...und die 2 Narben am Bauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2009)

ich hab mich mal vor 5 jahren glaub ich in meinen zimmer mit meinem bruder geschlagen (k.a mehr wieso) naja ich hatte ihm zimmer einen bambusstock (wieder k.a wieso ^^)...er nihmt sich den bambusstab und schlägt mir damit auf den kopf ...naja er hat eher gestochen.. die folge war ne narbe am kopf und große schmerzen 
7/10

ich war mit meiner familie vor 4 jahren in holland zu besuch bei ein paar freunden und die hatten auch noch 2 kinder...wir 4 also haben irgendwas im garten des hauses gespielt und da war so ein steiler abhang..mein bruder rennt von hinten auf mich zu und wir beide fallen den ahang hinunter war gar nicht so schlimm aber auf einmal meinte mein bruder was mit meinem mittelfinger los sei der stand nähmlich in einem sehr komischen winkel zur hand... ich hab erstmal gekuckt...gewartet....gewartet...gewartet und dann tats höllisch weh aua aua...mittelfinger war gebrochen und war 4 wochen in so ner schiene 
9/10 

hatte noch schlimmere sachn aber hab jetzt k.b noch mehr zu schreibn ^^


----------



## Seko! (8. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Gestern,
> 
> Ich bin mit nem Kollegen im Park, Fussball spielen etc., da seh ich meine ex, geh zu der hin begrüß die und sow. Prob war, ihr neuer Freund kam genau in dem Moment hat das gesehen und kommt zu uns (er ist Türke..-.-' und hat natürlich seinen Clan dabei) und meint sow,
> Er: Hey Schatz is das der Josh?"
> ...




die bösen Tööörken wieder einmal.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /ironie off


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Wo haste das denn ausgegraben? Oo

Tai Chi ist btw keine Kampfsportart


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juli 2009)

Chronologische Reihenfolge =P

5/10 An meinem 7.ten Geb. das Bein ca. 6 cm bis zum Knochen aufgeschnitten ( Früher waren immer auf den Cola Flaschen so Sammelbilder, hab die Flasche ins Wasser gelegt, um das Bild besser abzubekommen, leider war der Kleber dann so rutschig, das mir die Flasche aufn Boden gefallen ist ... dabei ist das dann iwie. passiert.)

8/10 kA. wie alt ich da war aber nocht relativ frisch , mal mit Tretroller aufm Schotter auf´s Mett gelegt, Haut am Kiefer komplett abgeschabt und Kiefer 2x gebrochen ...

x/10 (x= unbeschreiblich) Im Sommerurlaub war ich mit meinem Bruder am Meer, und wir hatten so "Surfbretter" für die Brandung ... naja wollte grade draufspringen bin ausgerutscht wollte mich mit der Hand aufstützen (Reflex) knick knack Arm ausgekugelt & gebrochen -.-

10/10 Während des Winterurlaubs mitm Snowboard gefahren ... Klippe runter ---> auf nen Stein mitm Knie gefallen  Kniescheibe gesplittert -.-

aber das schlimmste das ich bis jetzt hatte ... 

xxx/10 Hodentorsion ... das wünsche ich echt niemanden. 


Naja ... gab noch mehr Sachen aber ich denke mal das reich =P


----------



## Tardok (8. Juli 2009)

Nach meiner Weisheitszahn-OP (mit Sedierung) schon nach ner halben Stunde aufgewacht - durfte dann noch 2h dort bleiben, bis mich meine Mutter abgeholt hat... Schmerzmittel wurde natürlich erst zu Hause gegeben....die schlimmste halbe Stunde Autofahren (naja meine Führerscheinprüfung?!) meines Lebens 7/10

Am Geburtstag meiner Oma sollte ich noch EINE Scheibe Brot für meinen Opa mit der Brotschneidemaschine runterschneiden...Die haben on Uraltteil...Abgerutscht und mir in den Daumen geschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ab ins Krankenhaus, zugenäht...Und auch noch Glück gehabt, 1cm weiter geschnitten und er wär ganz ab gewesen 9/10

Diverse Platzwunden an Kopf/Kinn/Lippe 3/10 ist auszuhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal vor ein paar JAhren auf nem Fest beim Fangenspielen mit einem kleineren Kind zusammengestoßen - es war schon recht dunkel - und hab mir dabei die Nase gebrochen -_- DAS tut weh, war bisher der  einzige Bruch in meinem Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1 Woche später dann beim Fußball mit jemandem Kopfballduell gemacht...volle Kanne gegen meine Nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit hats aufgehört zu bluten...wieder Krankenhaus...kein erneuter Bruch bzw. der Bruch ist nicht schlimmer geworden (Nasenbrüche sind gefährlich, v.a. wenn man sich zu wiederholten mal innerhalb kurzer Zeit an der Nase wehtut, wegen Verlust des Geruchssinns)  9/10


----------



## Cheerza (8. Juli 2009)

Pädophiler Schrank hat mich als ich 13 war (schmächtig) angemacht...hat mir auch an die weichteile gefasst und so...stand halt unter schock...hab mich losgerissen, wahrscheinlich hatte ich extrem glück weil er mit sowas nich gerechnet hat...er war 2,10 m oder so ähnlich und hatte nen wirklich festen handgriff...naja losgerissen und gerannt bin zu ner hauptstraße weil ich dachte die leute helfen mir da...nix wars ich seh immer noch die gaffenden blicke auf mir, während der typ hinter mir her rennt...bin dann nen paar mal um nen häuserblock gerannt und hab meinen vater angerufen er soll mich abholen...so naja der typ mir hinterher und er konnte halt nich rennen weil er nich auffallen wollte...also noch nen paarmal rumgerannt...da kam dann mal so n reisebus mit rentern vorbei...und das waren die schlimmsten blicke die ich je erlebt habe...also echt es traf mich wie ein schlag...
Heute bin ich denke ich schon teilweise drüber weg...trainiere mit verbissenheit und werde im september bei der polizei anfangen weil für mich seitdem zivilcourage unter anderem ganz oben steht!


----------



## InFlamess (8. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> Oida ! als ich an der stelle mit dem Hoden war...hab ich laut FUCK geschrieen und mir an die selbige stelle gepackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es war schrecklich..


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Pädophiler Schrank hat mich als ich 13 war (schmächtig) angemacht...hat mir auch an die weichteile gefasst und so...stand halt unter schock...hab mich losgerissen, wahrscheinlich hatte ich extrem glück weil er mit sowas nich gerechnet hat...er war 2,10 m oder so ähnlich und hatte nen wirklich festen handgriff...naja losgerissen und gerannt bin zu ner hauptstraße weil ich dachte die leute helfen mir da...nix wars ich seh immer noch die gaffenden blicke auf mir, während der typ hinter mir her rennt...bin dann nen paar mal um nen häuserblock gerannt und hab meinen vater angerufen er soll mich abholen...so naja der typ mir hinterher und er konnte halt nich rennen weil er nich auffallen wollte...also noch nen paarmal rumgerannt...da kam dann mal so n reisebus mit rentern vorbei...und das waren die schlimmsten blicke die ich je erlebt habe...also echt es traf mich wie ein schlag...
> Heute bin ich denke ich schon teilweise drüber weg...trainiere mit verbissenheit und werde im september bei der polizei anfangen weil für mich seitdem zivilcourage unter anderem ganz oben steht!



Wieso trafen dich die Blicke der Rentner so hart?


----------



## Auylio (8. Juli 2009)

Also mein schlimmstes Erlebnis war wohl als ich 8 war, durch dreckiges Wasser was irgentwie durchs Ohr zum Hirn gekommen ist so Bakterien im Hirn.
Hat zwar nict wehgetan, ich hab aber nichts gerafft usw und wahrscheinlich wäre ich auch dran gestorben, hätte ich nicht gesagt: Mama ich kann keine Kreise mehr malen und wäre sie daraufhin nicht ins Krankenhaus gefahren.
Naja im Krankenhaus werd ich erstmal komplett durchsucht usw, bekomm ne schöne Spritze mitten in der Wirbelsäule und werd Ohnmächtig, dann war ich halt noch n paar wochen im Krankenhaus und musste die 3 Jahre danach jährlich dort 24 Stunden wach bleiben weil die was kontrollieren mussten. 
Das war so ziemlich das schlimmste.


Letztens auf Konfifreizeit, wir haben uns auf den äähh .. Vorstellungsgottesdienst unseres Themas vorbereitet. Waren vielleicht 2 Stunden in der Jugendherberge .. nagut vielleicht 1 Stunde .. auf jeden Fall hatten wir Freizeit, spielen Basketball. Ich will nen Dunk machen und knall irgentwie mit der Speiche drauf - durch.
War dann halt nen Tag im Krankenhaus weil ich noch am selben Tag des Unfalls repariert wurde und habe wohl einen der lustigsten Tage meines Lebens verpasst. 


Ich glaub das wars so ziemlich ..


----------



## Cheerza (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wieso trafen dich die Blicke der Rentner so hart?



Weil die so kalt.steinig,mitleidslos waren und die hab ich halt am intensivsten gesehen, direkt in die augen geschaut...


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Weil die so kalt.steinig,mitleidslos waren und die hab ich halt am intensivsten gesehen, direkt in die augen geschaut...



:-/


----------



## Seko! (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wo haste das denn ausgegraben? Oo
> 
> Tai Chi ist btw keine Kampfsportart




dritte oder vierte Seite, kA mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber trotzdem belustigend und traurig stimmend zu gleich, das jeder der schwarze Haare hat gleich als Türke abgestempelt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2009)

Seko! schrieb:


> dritte oder vierte Seite, kA mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Frage: Wo steht da das er ihn an der haarfarbe als Türke festgemacht hat?


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Frage: Wo steht da das er ihn an der haarfarbe als Türke festgemacht hat?





> Ich bin mit nem Kollegen im Park, Fussball spielen etc., da seh ich meine ex, geh zu der hin begrüß die und sow. Prob war, ihr neuer Freund kam genau in dem Moment hat das gesehen und kommt zu uns (er ist Türke..-.-' und hat natürlich seinen Clan dabei) und meint sow,


So wie es da steht, ist er sich aber sicher, dass es ein Türke ist.


----------



## Seko! (8. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Frage: Wo steht da das er ihn an der haarfarbe als Türke festgemacht hat?




Antwort: Er kann, ohne die Personen nicht gekannt zu haben, nicht wissen das sie Türken sind. Allerdings treibt ein Vorurteil sein umwesen, das meist Leute mit starkem Jugendslang,
dunklerer Haut und schwarzen Haaren die typischen Türken sind. Darauf wollte ich Hinweisen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So wie es da steht, ist er sich aber sicher, dass es ein Türke ist.



1. Sowas kann man auch über andere Dinge außer "Haarfarbe" erkennen
2. Er kann ihn auch vorher kennen

Und andererseits: Was ist das für eine Logik? Er ist sich sicher das er Türke ist, dass muss er an der Haarfarbe festgemacht haben!

Nicht jeder der Streß mit Türken hat ist gleich ein verkappter Rassist...


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Frage: Wo steht da das er ihn an der haarfarbe als Türke festgemacht hat?



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das keiner mich für einen Türken halten würde, trotz schwarzer Haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja, du hast Recht. Alle die auch nur entfernt aus der Richtung stammen werden so abgestempelt :-(
Klaro gibt es gewaltätige Gangster die aus der Türkei stammen, aber genauso viele, wenn nicht mehr, aus Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT:

Nach einem Schwimmbadbesuch wollte ich meine habseligkeiten aus einem Spind holen, weswegen ich mit dem Kopf in selbigen gespäht habe. Dort wo eigentlich eine Stange 
angebracht sein sollte, die mit Haken zur Aufhängung von jacken versehn ist, waren nur zwei dicke fette Schrauben, an jeder Seite eine. Bin mit der Schläfe gegen eine gestoßen und aus Reflex mit dem Kopf
in die andere Richtung. Bäm gegen die andere und wieder zurück. Insgesamt also dreimal dagegengestoßen. Hatte unglaubliche Schmerzen und bin in eine Kabine gehumpelt wo mir dann kurz schwarz vor den Augen wurde.



Nicht die schlimmste Verletzung die ich hatte, aber sicherlich der intensivste und stärkste Schmerz den ich je verspürt habe (Okay, die Zahnschmerzen wegen einer kaputten Wurzel kommen kurz davor)

10/10


----------



## Seko! (8. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das keiner mich für einen Türken halten würde, trotz schwarzer Haare
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das Versuche ich ja zu erläutern. Ich versuche nicht meine Landsmänner in Schutz zu nehmen, es ist aber halt nunmal so das diese meistens in eine Schublade gesteckt werden.

Man möge sich den Thread nur durchlesen. Solche Storys sind weit verbreitet und in der Täterrolle ist immer Typisch "der Türke"


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Seko! schrieb:


> Das Versuche ich ja zu erläutern. Ich versuche nicht meine Landsmänner in Schutz zu nehmen, es ist aber halt nunmal so das diese meistens in eine Schublade gesteckt werden.
> 
> Man möge sich den Thread nur durchlesen. Solche Storys sind weit verbreitet und in der Täterrolle ist immer Typisch "der Türke"



Jo, ich versteh dich. Stamme selbst aus Asien und werde oft mit Klischees konfrontiert. Solche leute sind einfach ungebildet und nicht informiert.
Aber egal nu, genug offtopic ;D


----------



## Elda (8. Juli 2009)

Im Kidergarten mit nem Roller voll aufs Mowl gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat ein paar Michlzähne rausgehaun : /. Schmerzen keine Ahnung ist schon lange her.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Seko! schrieb:


> Antwort: Er kann, ohne die Personen nicht gekannt zu haben, nicht wissen das sie Türken sind. Allerdings treibt ein Vorurteil sein umwesen, das meist Leute mit starkem Jugendslang,
> dunklerer Haut und schwarzen Haaren die typischen Türken sind. Darauf wollte ich Hinweisen.


Von wo weisst du, dass er ihn nicht kannte. So wie er es geschrieben hat, kennt er ihn.
Ich hatte zum Glück noch nie ein Problem mit Türken.
Klar gibt es Vorurteile usw. 
Es hat ja niemand etwas gegen Türken gesagt. Also kein Grun sich aufzuregen.


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juli 2009)

Seko! schrieb:


> Man möge sich den Thread nur durchlesen. Solche Storys sind weit verbreitet und in der Täterrolle ist immer Typisch "der Türke"



Off - Topic:
*hust* Ohne dich jetzt persönlich angreifen zu wollen, aber in den meisten Fällen ist es ja auch so.
Klar werden Türken gerne alle in eine Schublade gesteckt ...
Aber überleg mal ...
Wenn von 10 Leuten, 7 andauernd nur scheiße machen, dann werden die restlichen 3 auch darunter leiden, da man es ja von der Mehrheit nicht anders kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Klar gibt es immer wieder Ausnahmen bla bla ... aber leider sind die nur noch marginal vorhanden)

Naja ... bevor jetzt hier die Flames starten fix On-Topic

6/10 Grade den kleinen Zeh ganz blöde an der Tür gestoßen merkwürdigerweise tut das ziemlich weh :-/ *mal nen Eisbeutel holen*


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juli 2009)

Bin gestern abend gegen mein Bett gelatscht, tat net so weh, heute morgen hab ich dann aber gesehen das der Nagel an meinem kleinen Zeh komplett rausgerissen ist, ich hab ihn dann abgerissen und er hing noch fest.. der Schmerz war krass aber nur ganz kurz: 6/10.


----------



## DanB (9. Juli 2009)

Seko! schrieb:


> Das Versuche ich ja zu erläutern. Ich versuche nicht meine Landsmänner in Schutz zu nehmen, es ist aber halt nunmal so das diese meistens in eine Schublade gesteckt werden.
> 
> Man möge sich den Thread nur durchlesen. Solche Storys sind weit verbreitet und in der Täterrolle ist immer Typisch "der Türke"



Off-Topic:

Darf man mal fragen wo hier noch ein Post ist, wo ein Türke für Schmerzen verantwortlicht ist?

Und naja, ich würde schon sagen, dass man zwischen Türken, Iranern, Irakern, etc unterscheiden kann, zwar nicht leicht aber ich finde es ist sichtbar (ich tue dies zumindestens)

On-Topic:

6/10: Ein eingewachsener Zehnagel. Als ob das nicht schon genug gestresst hätte, bekam ich natürlich 2 dicke Spritzen mit Betäubungsmittel in den dicken Zeh gespritz, war nicht wenig von dem Zeug und der Arzt konnte nicht einfach nur spritzen, neiner musste auch noch schön im Fleisch "rumwühlen" um alles schön zu verteieln. Nicht schön. Dass gefühl beim Abscharben ist auch nciht besser, man spührt zwar eig. nichts, man bekommt das aber irgendwie ganz komisch pber den Knochen mit.


100/10: Eine Doppelte-Darminvagination, bzw hat sich mein Darm 2Mal um sich selbst gewunden. Man waren das Schmerzen und ich trottel kam bestimmt erst nach ner Std in Krankenhaus, da ich anstatt meine Mom anzurufen eine Bekannte angerufen hatte und meine Mom dann dummerweise Weg war. Die Schmerzen waren so heftig, das ich nicht einmal richtig den Schmerz gespürt habe, als ich gegen eine Metalstange im SOfa gesprungen bin. Naja ab ins Krankenhaus, dass letzte an das ich mich erinnern kann war, das alle Ärzte um mich rum standen und es nicht glauben wollten.

Kann ich niemanden empfehlen, echt nicht nett


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Juli 2009)

da fällt mir doch grad nochwas ein...das muß vor ca 6-7 jahren gewesen sein das war in der grundschule im sportunterricht..wir sollten so große metallständer aufbauen und da ein tennisnetz einzuspannen.. als wir grade beide stangen aufgebaut hatten solten wir eben zur lehrerin gehen und uns in einen kreis setzen...ich saß genau neben einer der großen stangen und guckte grade so nach rechts oben und sah nurnoch wie diese riesige schwere stange auf mich fällt... ich konnte sie noch grade so ein bisschen abfangen aber sie viel mir trotzdem doch noch ziemlich heftig auf den kopf gefallen...das bedeutete ne schwere gehirnerschütterung oder so weiß es nicht mehr genau und nen langen krankenhaus aufenthalt ich glaube es waren 10 std...die dummen ärzte brauchten ewig um dann genau festzustellen ob es irgendwas schlimmes ist oder auch nicht...mir war die ganze zeit schwindelig und ich hatte furchtbare kopfschmerzen..naja als ich dann "endlich" zuhause war durfte ich dann 3 tage weder fernsehn,lesen oder rausgehen...der schmerz war mhh joa schlimm aber nich mehr als ne 7/10 aber das scheiß gelangweile und gewarte war dann doch nochma scheiße also insgesamt 10/10


----------



## Mirodas (9. Juli 2009)

Barfuß Fußball gespielt. Ball fliegt über den Grasplatz hinweg, ich lauf ihn holen, übersehe dabei jedoch einen Haufen voll Glassplitter -> 10 Stiche und wochenlanges Rumgehinke. 
8/10

Weisheitszahn wuchs heraus, Onkel Zahnarzt brannte das Zahnfleisch rundherum weg und verödete es, damit der Zahn schön rauskommen kann. Nun, ich habe sehr dünne und kurze Zahnwurzeln und nach nem guten Saufgelage ließ mich ein verschluckter Weisheitszahn und eine Menge Blut wach werden...es war Sonntag Morgen und der Zahnarztnotdienst hatte verdammt viel Spaß mit mir! 5/10, dafür aber Ekelfaktor 10/10

Volleyballtraining, schön am Netz hochgesprungen, beim Wiederaufkommen knicke ich um. Bänder angerissen, aber nen Nerv hats auch getroffen, seitdem kann ich meine Zehen nicht mehr richtig bewegen. 6/10

Grundschule, 4. Klasse, vor der Probe lässt die Lehrerin nochmal alle aufs Klo. Wir rennen los, ich will in eine vermeintlich leere Kabine rein, da ist jedoch schon ein Mitschüler drin, der die Türe vor meiner Nase zuklatscht. An sich kein Problem, wäre da mein Mittelfinger nicht drin gewesen. Bin nach ner kurzen Zeit zu Boden gegangen und wachte schließlich nach ein paar Stunden im Krankenhaus wieder auf.
Resultat: Blutbad im Klo, Mittelfinger fast abgetrennt, dazu noch schwere Quetschungen und einen verkrüppelten Stinkefinger an der rechten Hand fürs Leben. 10/10

Tante Edith erinnerte mich gerade daran, dass ich mal mit dem Rad mit 20 Km/h gegen die Leitplanke gedonnert bin und davon heute noch ne Riesennarbe am Schienbein hatte. Nur zu gut, dass der Fluss meinen Sturz abgefangen hat, bin kopfüber übers Rad und über die Leitplanke in den Fluss...^^ 9/10

Oh und noch was: ein Kind hat mir mal beim Spielen am Baggersee nen riesigen Stein gegen das Auge geworfen. 1/2 Zentimeter tiefer und ich wäre nun am linken Auge wohl blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (10. Juli 2009)

Mit 10Jahren als ich fussball spielte, fiel der Ball in einem Schacht, ich hob das Metallgitter an das aber viel zu schwer war, das Gitter fiel runter und ich schlagte mit der Stirn gegen die Kante und hatte ein 5cm grosse loch in der Birne.. Heute sieht man noch leicht die Narbe.
Ob ich eine 10 geben soll weiss ich nicht da ich zu dem zeitpunkt keine schmerzen hatte, ich heulte nur weil ich Blutete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 12Jahren mit meinem Cousin im Kofferraum eingeschlossen an einem heissen Tag in Italien um uns "Gruselgeschichten" zu erzählen.
Auf dem Boden liegend und mit eiskaltem Wasser zugeschüttet kamen wir wieder zu uns. 
Eine Nachbarin sah meine Hand bei dem Autositz als ich versuchte den Hebel zu finden um die Sitze nach vorne zu klappen.

Als Baby wurde ich im Krankenhaus auf dem Boden fallen gelassen von einer Krankenschwester, dabei wurde meine rechte Schulter gebrochen und musste zur Intensivstation, das erfuhr ich erst vor paar jahren von meiner Mutter.
Hatte und habe aber keine probleme mit Schulter... zum glück^^


----------



## Potpotom (10. Juli 2009)

Apropos Fussball...

1. - 5/10
Bei einer Ecke hochgesprungen um zu köpfen, mit dem Bein an den Pfosten gekommen und an einem Haken (der zum Spielfeld hinausragte o.O) hängengeblieben. Kleiner Dreiangel im Oberschenkel... hat geblutet wie verrückt, aber nichts schlimmes passiert.

2. - 6/10
Von einem Verteidiger umgegrätscht worden und mir dabei eine Fleischwunde im Unterschenkel zugezogen. Sonst nichts schlimmes passiert.

3. - 5/10
Bei einem Zweikampf unglücklich mit einem Gegenspieler zusammengerummst... Beschädigung des vorderen Kreuzbandes, der Patellasehne und Abriss des Innenbandes. Als wäre das noch nicht genug, splitterte ein Teil der Kniescheibe ab. Hat mich 5 Operationen, circa 8 Monate Reha gekostet und meine fussballerische Laufbahn war schon mit jungen 24 beendet.

Die Schmerzbewertungen sind so gering, da es nicht wirklich weh getan hat... keine Ahnung warum, aber rein vom Schmerz her war es gut auszuhalten.


----------



## Morvkeem (10. Juli 2009)

13/10

da muss ich auch was erzählen... nämlich im Sportunterricht zwei tage vor den Sommerferien spielten wir baseball, ich habe mir gedacht da die anderen nicht schlagen können stellst du dich ma neben den "schläger" und wenn er mit dem Schläger den Ball berührt un der BAll zu Boden fällt kannst du ihn aufheben und an eine Base werfen .... pustekuchen.

Einer konnte schlagen und hat auch durchgezogen .... der Alu-schläger flog .... sehr kurz ... in meine Fresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... Ein Zahn angebrochen (d.h. is noch drinn aber wackelt immer so eklig ....) 

und jetzt der hammer .... ich lauf zum schulhaus zurück und der Lehrer ruft "Hey nimm deinen Zahn mit!" Oo

Was ich beim Zahnarzt herrausfand war das ein stückchen Aluminium in den überresten meines Zahns hingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tja .... und seitdem er von einem Zahnarzt (halb) gezogen (eher rausgerissen) wurde (ohne Betäubung) hab ich ne Zahnprothese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


noch schnerzhafteres ist im meinem Leben noch nicht passiert 

... zum Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginalein (10. Juli 2009)

Hui, mein erster Beitrag ausgerechnet hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manche haben ja schon wirklich schlimme Dinge erlebt, will euch meine aber auch nicht vorenthalten:

Als Kind des öfteren auf´s Gesicht gefallen (vom Fahrrad aus übern Lenker, beim Schlittenfahrn auf den gefrorenen Schnee, usw.). Meine Nase sieht deshalb etwas anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 An die Schmerzen kann ich mich aber nicht mehr erinnern. 

Mit etwa 14 Jahren den großen Zeh gequetscht, total blau unterm Nagel und hat fürchterlich gepocht. Was macht der Doc? nimmt nen Bohrer (wie beim Zahnarzt) und bohrt mir löcher in den Nagel - bis ins Fleisch darunter rein!! Danach war der pochende Schmerz aber wenigstens weg (und meine Mama hat´s umgehaun, hätte sie mal nicht hingeguckt). Bewertung 7/10

Mit 23 Jahren einen Holzsplitter unter den Daumennagel gerammt - pochen - eitern - dickes Aua - ab zum Doc.
Ich dachte der holt den Splitter vorsichtig irgendwie raus. Aber was macht der? Hat eine normale Nagelschere und schneidet mir erstmal den Fingernagel vom Fleisch, ohne Vorwarnung!! Wenn die Arzthelferin mich nicht im Schraubstock gehalten hätte, wäre ich dem Doc wohl ins Gesicht gesprungen. Bewertung 7/10

Dann lange Zeit zum Glück nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Letztes Jahr die Geburt meiner Tochter. Wehen sind ja gar nicht sooo schlimm. Aber meine Kleine hing mit dem Kopf an meinem Beckenknochen fest, das ist sowas von fies, ich kanns gar nicht beschreiben.  Bewertung 10/10

Daraufhin wurde ein medizinisch notwendiger Kaiserschnitt eingeleitet. War toll nix mehr zu sprüen nach der lokalen Betäubung. 
Aber die Tage danach? Einfach nur Hölle... brauchte 5 min um vom liegen ins sitzten zu kommen. Aufstehn war die noch gräulicher. Bewertung 10/10

Ich hoffe mal mehr wirds nicht bei mir, bzw. verzichte ich gerne auf weitere Erlebnisse.


----------



## P-bibi (11. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> [..]
> Die Schmerzbewertungen sind so gering, da es nicht wirklich weh getan hat... keine Ahnung warum, aber rein vom Schmerz her war es gut auszuhalten.



Wegen dem Adrenalin, welches durch deinen Körper gerast ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sin (1. November 2009)

Damals als meine Exfreundin die Frage aller Fragen stellte:

F:<<Findest du meinen Busen zu Klein?>>
A:<<Zum spielen reichts>>

Reaktion: Buch auch 5 Meter Entfernung gegen den Kopf gepfeffert bekommen. Zum glück war es nur ein Taschenbuch und keins mit Einband 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. November 2009)

hm das schmerzhafteste was ich je erlebt hab war etwa im alter von 13 jahren

ich bin fahrrad gefahren und hatte vorne eine tasche am lenker...leider ist eine lasche vom rad erfasst worden und hat den vorderen Reifen blockiert --> mehrmals überschlagen und beide schneidezähne zerschmettert
es war einfach nur schrecklich als ich das ganze blut und meine zahnsplitter auf der straße sehen musste


----------



## Perkone (2. November 2009)

Rein vom Schmerz her... 10/10 gespaltene Kniescheibe. Fuß nur gaaanz kurz aufsetzen am Boden = Schmerz als wenn dir ein Nagel reingetrieben wird. Ansonsten noch beide Handinnenflächen als Kleinkind verbrannt. Dann noch letztens kleinen Zeh vollgas gegen die Metallschwelle von unserer Kelletür gerammt = Blut, verdammt großes Aua ^^ Hab nur noch gehinkt. Und kurz darauf Finger auf rechter Hand durch heißen Wasserdampf verbrannt.


----------



## Fauzi (2. November 2009)

Ich hatte mal ne angerissene Kniescheibe und das tut schon verdammt weh.. unglücklick in der 3ten Klasse mit dem Roller gefallen.. ^^
Dann hatte ich mal beim Hornussen (Ja schweizer Sportart) mich so sehr verdreht das mir die Kniescheibe am linken Bein nach aussen gerutscht ist, mensch tat das weh.. Ein Jahr später beim Fussballspielen das gleiche nochmal.. Habe nun Bänder gestraft, schrauben konnte ich nicht da zu klein..

Und einmal mit der Schneider-schere in die Hand geschnitten - aua..

Aber ansonsten bin ich recht gut davon gekommen - bis jetzt *g*


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> hm das schmerzhafteste was ich je erlebt hab war etwa im alter von 13 jahren
> 
> ich bin fahrrad gefahren und hatte vorne eine tasche am lenker...leider ist eine lasche vom rad erfasst worden und hat den vorderen Reifen blockiert --> mehrmals überschlagen und beide schneidezähne zerschmettert
> es war einfach nur schrecklich als ich das ganze blut und meine zahnsplitter auf der straße sehen musste



Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch, aber zum Glück ohne ausgeschlagene Zähne.
Mein ganzes Gesicht war aufgerissen und es gab keine Stelle am Körper, wo ich nicht geblutet hatte, aber trotzdem..fand ich es irgendwie lustig :>

Auch als ich einen Stock ins Auge bekam (kann jetzt nur mit 10% sehen aufm linken Auge,dafür 140% mitm anderen :>), hab ich nicht geheult oder so (war mit 7Jahren), ich fands nur irgendwie cool, dass ich alles in grün gesehen hab.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

manowar was heißt du kannst nur 10% sehn mit dem linken auge siehst du verschwommen oder bestimmte farben nicht oder wie ist das?


----------



## Alion (2. November 2009)

Ich finde intressant, wie manche hier einen Eingewachsenen Zehennagel als 6/10 oder sogar 7/10 beschreiben.
Klar Schmerzt er aber ich habe es 2 Monate mit einem solchen Ding ausgehalten. Auch die OP ist nicht schlimm. Nur die 24 Stunden nach der OP würde ich als 5/10 beschreiben.
Man ist die ganze Zeit auf Schmerzmittel und Verblutet das ganze Bett mit dem von Blut durchtränkten Verband.
Aber jeder Mensch empfindet Schmerz anders.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

nur mal allgemein zum schmerzempfinden wer findet noch das sich mit papier schneiden 100 mal mehr weh tut als sich mim Messer schneiden?


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2009)

Ja das stimmt wohl, man nimmt Schmerz immer anders auf, als andere.
Was dabei auch noch wichtig ist, ob man dabei gerade Sport treibt, wie hoch der Adrenalin ausschuss ist, persönliches Empfinden etc pp



LordofDemons schrieb:


> manowar was heißt du kannst nur 10% sehn mit dem linken auge siehst du verschwommen oder bestimmte farben nicht oder wie ist das?



Als würde ich durch Milchglas schauen.
Ist halt ne Narbe direkt über der Pupille.


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Darfst Du so eigentlich Auto fahren Manowar?

Bei uns kursiert sone Geschichte, dass ein "Freund eines Freundes" von mir angeblich mal Ski fahren gewesen und dabei gestürzt sei. Danach sei er zum Skilift gehumpelt, hätte was Warmes an seinem Bein gespürt, runtergeschaut, gesehn, dass das Bein voll Blut ist und sich danach ambulant einliefern lassen. Die Diagnose des Arztes sei dann wohl Beinbruch gewesen. Gespürt hätte er das aber wegen der Kälte und dem Adrenalin vom Ski fahren nicht. Ob die Geschichte stimmt, ka, aber klingt immer recht spannend, wenn sie erzählt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2009)

Jupp,zum Glück.
Ich kann 3D sehen und deswegen darf ich es.
Ich behaupte sogar, das ich besser sehen kann, als so manch anderer.
Ich sehe mit dem rechtem Auge zu 140% und habe ein ausgesprochen gutes Peripheres Sehvermögen.

Meine Traumberufe kann ich leider trotzdem nicht ausüben :/


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

Schmerzhafteste Momente waren ....

... als 1991 meine 6 jährige Beziehung futsch ging (ich weiß bis heute nicht warum), 
ich nicht mehr klar kam - und alles eine Eigendynamik bekam - Anfang vom freien Fall ...

... als ich nach meinem Unfall paar Tage später auf der Trage lag und auf die CT-Ergebnisse wartete ...
Der Arzt sagte - ich werde es nie vergessen - wortwörtlich:

Entweder Sie schlafen glleich ein und wachen nie wieder auf -
oder Sie wachen doch noch auf und sitzen im Rollstuhl.

Das saß .... und das mit 22 Jahren ....

... als ein sehr guter Freund mit 23 Jahren an Krebs verstarb, nachdem er zuvor sehr gelitten hat ...

@ Davatar

Die Geschichte kann stimmen.
Bei fast jeder Verletzung gerät man quasi in einen Schockzustand zum Schutz (?)
Somit spürt man nicht jede Verletzung so schlimm - wie sie es eigentlich ist.

So hat der Vater meiner Patenkinder sich letztes Jahr das halbe Bein durchtrennt -
und hat es dennoch eine gute Strecke nach Hause geschafft - was ohne Schockzustand nie möglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## Alion (2. November 2009)

Traumberuf? Astronome da brauchst du das Linke Auge brauchst um durch das Teleskop zu schauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein Spass beiseite.
@ Davatar, so etwas habe ich auch schon erlebt. Ein paar Kollegen und ich gingen Skifahren. Einer meiner Kollegen hat es auf die Schnauze gehauen als er eine Schanze unterschätzt hat. Wir haben ihr gefragt ob alles in Ordnung sei und er sagte es sei ihm nix passiert.
Unter fühlte er sich dann aber irgendwie komisch und wir gingen ins Restaurant, damit er sich erholen kann. Als er den Rechten Handschu abgezogen hat zeigte sei Kleiner Finger schön in eine andere Himmelsrichtung als er eigentlich sollte. Der Finger war gebrochen. Bei sturz selbst hat er allerding nichts gespürt.


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Entweder Sie schlafen glleich ein und wachen nie wieder auf -
> oder Sie wachen doch noch auf und sitzen im Rollstuhl.


Uh das ist echt übel :/ Und jetzt sitzt Du im Rollstuhl? Oder hast Du doch "nochmal Glück gehabt"?
Das erinnert mich auch grad an ne Situation. Ich war glaub ich etwa 16 Jahre alt oder so und wir waren auf sonem öffentlichen Fest mit Livebands und allem, das aber von ner Stadt oder sowas gesponsert wurde, sprich freier Eintritt, war ne riesige Veranstaltung. Da gabs dann sone Art Auflauf von Rechtsextremen auf der einen Seite und Ausländern auf der andern Seite. Zwei Typen haben sich anfangs verbal gezankt, als ein Freund von mir dazwischengehen und die Situation entspannen wollte. Das Ganze ist dann recht schnell exkaliert und er stand in der Mitte von ner grossen Schlägerei. Er wollte die Leute eigentlich immernoch beruhigen, als ihm plötzlich einer von hinten die Faust quer an sein Kinn geknallt hat. Er ist dann aus der Menge rausgetorkelt, hat uns zuerst noch völlig verwirrt angelächelt, dann plötzlich Blut gespuckt und ist danach zusammengeklappt und hingefallen. Wir haben ihn so schnell es ging zur Ambulanz gebracht. Dass man in so einer Situation besser die Security oder die Polizei ruft, als dazwischen zu gehn, haben wir damals draus gelernt...
Wie dem auch sei, wir waren insgesamt zu dritt, aber nur einer durfte im Krankenwagen mitfahren. Da ich ihn damals noch nicht soo gut kannte, fuhr der andere Freund von mir im Krankenwagen mit. Ich hab mir dann irgendwie ein Busticket organisiert, bin mit dem Bus zur Bahn, mit dem Zug weiter und danach mit dem Taxi zum Krankenhaus, so schnell es eben irgendwie möglich war. Als ich dann irgendwann zwei Stunden später oder so doch noch im Krankenhaus angekommen war, hiess es, er sei bereits behandelt und untersucht worden und warte grad auf die Ergebnisse. Also hab ich zusammen mit dem andern Freund da auf den Sofas im Wartebereich noch ne Stunde gewartet, bis die Ergebnisse fertig waren. Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen, dass man sich in so einer Nacht nicht wirklich gut fühlt, wenn grad ein Freund krankenhausreif geschlagen wurde und es mittlerweile auch schon Morgen geworden ist. Auf alle Fälle liefen da zwei Krankenschwestern durch, die wohl meinten, dass wir am schlafen seien. Die eine fragte dann die andere:
Krankenschwester (KS) 1: "Was machen die zwei Jungs da?"
KS 2: "Ach die warten glaub ich auf ihren Freund."
KS 1: "Die sollten besser zu Hause schlafen als hier, das ist doch kein Hotel!"
In dem Moment hätt ich der doofen Kuh am liebsten meine Meinung gesagt, aber da ich viel zu wütend war, hab ich das dann besser sein lassen.
Nunja, kurze Zeit später kam dann unser Freund zu uns und meinte, es ginge ihm ein Bisschen besser, aber er müsse da bleiben. Er hat 3 Zähne verloren, hätte nen gebrochenen Kieferknochen, spüre im rechten Teil des Gebisses gar nichts mehr und müsse operiert werden. Der Arzt hätte ihm gesagt, es könnte sein, dass seine Nervenbahnen so stark beschädigt worden sind, dass er auf der rechten Seite des Gebisses nie wieder was spüren würde und er in Zukunft wohl nur noch auf der linken Seite kauen könne.
Zum Glück ging die Operation gut durch und nach 2-3 Wochen hat sich das auch so stark gebessert, dass er heute wieder ganz normal essen kann und die Nerven auch wieder verheilt sind.
Aber ich kann Euch sagen, wenn ein Freund von Euch Blut spuckt und nacher im Krankenhaus auch noch sone Diagnose kommt...das ist echt übel, das wünsch ich keinem. Vor allem wollte er ja eigentlich nur helfen...und was mich wirklich genervt hat, war diese Krankenschwester...


----------



## Artherk (2. November 2009)

so dann überleg ich mal...

0?/10 bin mit einem gebrochenen schlüsselbein zur welt gekommen... keine ahnung wie weh das tat... auf alle fälle ein toller start ins leben net wahr?

05/10 einmal in der schule... ein kumpel von mir meint er könne mir das federmäpchen klaun(so ein kleiner spaß) rennt raus... ich natürlich wie wild hinterher.. bekomm seinen pulli auch noch zu fassen... nur blöd das da die mauer war merke... eine mauer ist härter als dein kopf... erst ma ein wenig benommen gewesen...

7/10 hab mal mit meinem bruder als ich noch so ca 7 jahre alt war fangen gespielt(mein bruder ist 8 jahre älter) irgentwann hatt ich ihn halt in der garage gestellt und wollt ihn fangen... nur leider war mein bruder so schlau sein knie anzuziehen... und haut mir dabei voll gegens kinn... blöd nur das ich zu der zeit immer die  zunge beim laufen drausen hatte... und so hab ich mir n teil von meiner zunge abgebissen... hing noch so an nem fetzen fleisch... ich lauf rein... treppe hoch da fängt des an zu bluten... ab ins krankenhaus ohne narkose nähen...yeha

10/10 merket euch eins niemals mit einem eingeschlafenen fuß springen da kann man locker umknicken... und sich den fuß brechenxD mittelfußknochen um genau zu sein... und da gabs nen feinen gips druf... das schlimmste war ein paar tage später wäre ein konzert meiner lieblignsband gewesenxD

-------------------------------------------------------------------
nicht direkt von mir aber dabei gewesn...
7/10 ich war noch so ein kleiner junge... und hab irgentwie den fleischhammer... kennt ihr diese alten dinger aus holz die man für die schnitzel benutzt?... in die finger bekommen und hab damit aus lauter freude auf mein bett eingeprügelt...(mein bett hat damals super gefedert fand ich voll lustig offensichtlich) mein bruder kommt rein fragt was ich tue und kniet sich vor mich hin... ich mach natürlich ungerührt weiter... und es kommt wie es kommen muss der kopf vom fleischhammer löst sich und fliegt meinem bruder voll aufs augexD...und die moral von der geschicht mein bruder ist kein schnitzel...

5/10 ein kumpel von mir wir waren schon in der 10. klasse realschule standen so in der pause am gang und haben uns unterhalten... da kam so ein kleiner 6. klässler daher und meinte er müsse uns anmachen... tja da haben wir ihn halt etwas verarscht... auf einmal schlägt der kleine pimf zu und meinen freund (der is mindesten 1,83 groß...Oo) hats einfach umgehaun wir dachten erst er spielt des nur doch als er mit dem kopf aufgeschlagen is haben wir bemerkt das is echt... hat sich dann herausgestellt das der kleine genau den solarplexus getroffen hatXD

so das wars denk ich... mfg arthi und passt auf das ihr euch net verletztxD


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Traumberuf? Astronome da brauchst du das Linke Auge brauchst um durch das Teleskop zu schauen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch wenns nen Scherz von dir war,aber so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man ersetze das Teleskop mit einem Zielfernrohr.

Ich hab mir meine Berufliche Laufbahn mit 7Jahren zerschossen ..hmpf


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

Schaudergeschichten am frühen Morgen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. 
Mir geht es wieder gut - Platte im Kopf - abundzu zwar Spannungskopfschmerz - doch akzeptabel.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

holy crap was euch alles passiert sit

da geht mri mit nem gebrochenen arm und zig tausend kratzern , schürfwunden, platzwunden, hundebissen ja noch gut Oo

btw: dieses ganze kleinzeug spür ich kaum noch ausgenommen tierbisse die tun weh 
die platzwunde hab ich auf wacken bekommen habs aber nicht gespürt nur waren meine haare rot gefärbt XD


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Hahaha jetzt erinner ich mich grad an was, da war ich noch recht klein, in der Grundstufe oder so. Meine Schwester und ich haben uns gezankt, wies Geschwister halt ab und zu mal tun. Auf jeden Fall stand ich in der Wohnung auf nem Teppich und wollt Ihr hinterher rennen. Der Teppich ist dann plötzlich weggerutscht, wodurch ich das Gleichgewicht verlor und mit dem Gesicht geradewegs auf die Holzlehne von nem Stuhl geknallt bin, Auge voraus. Wirklich weh getan hats nicht, aber ich hatte zwei Wochen lang ein riesig grosses, blaues Auge und wurde ständig gefragt, ob man mich verprügelt hätte ^^


----------



## Alion (2. November 2009)

Ich bin vor c.a. 10 Jahren mit dem Fahrrad so derb auf den Kopf gefallen, dass ich danach c.a. 3 Tage nahezu Blind war.
Bin über den Lenker geflogen und direkt mit dem Kopf aufs Pflaster geknallt. Ich bin dann aber noch nach hause gelaufen obwohl ich von Minute zu Minute immer weniger gesehen habe.
Zu hause nur noch aufs Bett gelegen und als ich nach c.a. einer Stunde wieder aufgewacht bin, sah und nur noch schieren und Farbkleckse.
Ab ins Spital. Das ergebniss war eine ziemlich starke Gehirnerschütterung die mein Sehzentum etwas durcheinander gebracht hat.
Schmerzhaft war das nicht, aber wenn man plötzlich nicht mehr richtig sehen kann bekommt man es mit der Angst zu tun.


----------



## Brainfreeze (2. November 2009)

5/10 - 7/10 3 Platzwunden am Kopf innerhalb von 4 Jahren, die schlimmste mit 8 Jahren, das hat so geblutet dass ich nachher ein rotes T-Shirt hatte.

Sonst nicht viel was körperlicher Schmerz wäre, tote Freunde/Familienmitglieder oder gebrochenes Herz würden 10/10 sogar noch überschreiten... 

Aber wenn man hier von manchen Verletzungen liest die so detailliert beschrieben sind tut es schon weh ._.


Edit: Achja, gab noch viele Tritte/Schläge unter die Gürtellinie 9/10


----------



## Tymion (2. November 2009)

Dann schreib ich auch mal meine Erlebnisse:

1. 8/10 Scheuermannkrankheit; zur Erklärung: Defragmentierung der Wirbelsäule...reibt Knochen auf Knochen. Der Arzt sagt ist üblich bei Leuten über 50, ich bin 17 :-(
Ab und an auch so schübe, wenn ich mich verhalten habe beim Sitzen etc. 20/10. Ich bin auch schon Ohnmächtig von den Schmerzen geworden.

2. 10/10 Rückenmarksentnahme; Ich wurde ins Krankenhaus geliefert weil mein Hausarzt nicht mehr wusste, was ich habe. Hatte überall so komische Rote Flecken am Körper und mit Überall meine ich auch ÜBERALL, von Kopf bis Fuß, selbst im Auge rote Blutflecken. Stellte sich heraus das ich Meningitis hatte (Hirnhautentzündung), 1-2 Stunden länger und ich wäre tot gewesen. Komischerweise hatte ich davon gar keine Schmerzen. Mir gings halt nicht so gut, aber wehgetan hat nichts.....Bis der Arzt auf die Idee kam mir Rückenmark zu entnehmen um die genaue Krankheit zu überprüfen...Wurde bisschen vorher betäubt aber meine Güte....das hat wehgetan. 
Kann ich nur von abraten!

Sonst hab ich eig relativ wenig gemacht. Meine Brüder hatten immer irgendwas merkwürdiges. Arm/Beinbrüche und sowas hatte ich nie. War bis dieses Jahr seit meiner Geburt nichtmehr selber im Krankenhaus (höchstens mal wen besucht) und dieses Jahr schon 6 Wochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Najoa lässt sich aber alles aushalten. Klingt zwar doof aber selbst an den Schmerz im Rücken gewöhnt man sich. Vielleicht ungesund aber nur wenn wirklich was extremes ist (Freund springt einem von hinten mit dem Knie in den Rücken und brüllt "Überraschung"), aber ansonsten kann man des ganz gut ignorieren.

Grüße Tymion


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

Tymion schrieb:


> Dann schreib ich auch mal meine Erlebnisse:
> 
> 1. 8/10 Scheuermannkrankheit; zur Erklärung: Defragmentierung der Wirbelsäule...reibt Knochen auf Knochen. Der Arzt sagt ist üblich bei Leuten über 50, ich bin 17 :-(
> Ab und an auch so schübe, wenn ich mich verhalten habe beim Sitzen etc. 20/10. Ich bin auch schon Ohnmächtig von den Schmerzen geworden.


das hät ich auch fast bekommen nur hab ich dann mit sport angefangen um meine rückenmuskulatur zu stärken


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nur mal allgemein zum schmerzempfinden wer findet noch das sich mit papier schneiden 100 mal mehr weh tut als sich mim Messer schneiden?



!!!!


Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Davatar
> 
> Die Geschichte kann stimmen.
> Bei fast jeder Verletzung gerät man quasi in einen Schockzustand zum Schutz (?)
> ...



das stimmt bestimmt^^
hatte ich auch schonmal 
mit bruder im urlaub gespielt und dann nen kleinen abhang runtergerutscht,bruder fällt auf mich und drückt meine hand nach unten,dadurch stand dann mein mittelfingerfinger in nem komischen winkel was mir aber nicht aufgefallen ist bis meine mutter mich drauf aufmerksam geworden ist und mich gefragt hat was mit meinem finger los is^^
hatte mittelfinger gebrochen :/


und sowas ähnlihes ist mir auch mal passiert 
das war noch in ger grundschule...da haben sich einer aus meiner klasse und irgendein neuer aus der parallel klasse gestritten und standen kurz davor sich zu schlagen,ich geh dazwischen und schubs ausversehen den anderen zu hart das er aufn boden fällt,naja eer steht dann sofort wieder auf und hat mir ne schöne rechte grade aufs auge gegeben...boahh tat das weh^^ das weiß ich noch  hab den kerl dann auch erstmal danach über den ganzen schulhof gejagt bis dann n lehrer gekommen ist. hatte dann 3 wochen nen fettes blau,grün lilanes auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

500/10

In die Hand mit einem scharfen Computerteil geschnitten und dabei die halbe Hand weggehauen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> 500/10
> 
> In die Hand mit einem scharfen Computerteil geschnitten und dabei die halbe Hand weggehauen.



zu viele killerspiele wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein mal im ernst...was am pc ist so scharf das man sich damit die hand zersägen kann?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

vllt nen stück metal das irgendwo rausgeguckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Das Gehäuse kann gerne ganz fies sein... und selbst am Mainboard, Grafikkarte und so kann man sich ganz gut schneiden ^^


----------



## Lethior (2. November 2009)

Das so ziemlich schlimmste was mir passiert ist war als ich mit so 8 Jahren mit einem Kumpel auf einer nassen Wiese Fußball gespielt habe. Wollte den Ball treten, rutsche ab und knalle der länge nach auf den Boden. Konnte mich dann eine halbe Minute lang nicht mehr bewegen, nicht mehr reden, ich konnte nur sehen wie mich mein Kumpel mit riesengroßen Augen angestarrt hat und voller Panik war. Als ich dann wieder aufstehen konnte war alles gut, keine Schmerzen war irgendwie seltsam. 

Dann war ich in einem Freizeitpark und da standen dann ein paar Trampoline rum, an den Wänden hingen Warnschilder: Keine Saltos. Was machen man da als erstes? Genau mal gucken ob die Saltos klappen. Bin dabei so richtig übel auf dem Hals aufgekommen, gleiches Spiel wie oben, konnte wieder nur sehen wie mich alle ringsum angestarrt haben. Ist mir insgesamt 3 Mal passiert(Aus Fehlern lerne ich nicht)


----------



## Breakyou9 (2. November 2009)

Ich hatte ne feste Zanhspange
im Schulsport haben wir Fußball gespielt und wie das so ist hab ich den Ball in die Fresse gekommen
Das dumme war aber dass ein spitzer Draht meiner Zanhspange abstand und sich durch meine Backe bohrte
Mein Sportlehrer hat mich von Unterricht entlassen und hat gesagt ich soll schnell zum Kieferorthopäden
da bin ich auch hin und sehr zog den Draht einfach mit einer Zange ruckartig aus meiner Backe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hätt ich auch noch geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------

